# ROTP 2010-2011



## derael

I just got my acceptance from the University of Ottawa and I will be moving late next week down to Gatineau from my home here in Edmonton, Alberta.

I'm just looking to see if there is anyone on this site who was selected for ROTP that will be going to school at OttawaU or Carleton. The only people I know in the area are my brother and his fiancee so it would be nice to make some acquaintances of some fellow ROTP'ers.


----------



## krkbl

hey derael, congratulations on your acceptance. I currently live in Ottawa and I'm still considering my options between Ottawa, Carleton and Waterloo for Compter Science program. As of right now, I'm leaning more towards Ottawa. I've got the acceptances in Ottawa and Carleton but I'm still waiting a response for Waterloo. I was selected for Land Engineer.


----------



## derael

That's great! I'm still waiting on Carleton, but OttawaU was my first choice anyways. It's closer to where I'll be living and they have a running/cross-country team(Carleton doesn't ). The fact that they're bilingual is also a plus for me.

We'll have to get together at some point. PM inbound.


----------



## martr

I'm from the Ottawa region as well.

I'm still working on getting that immunotherapy issue in order, but I would be going to OttawaU.


----------



## derael

Well, keep us updated!


----------



## Dark Chivalry

In order to get into the Ottawa U program I want, I have to wait for my 'mature student' status to take effect.  This would mean a Winter term entry, or RMC in Fall 2010.

Carleton has a great campus (I went there for a year), and easy bus access.  Ottawa U is a little scattered across the downtown area, but the bilingual programs can prove useful to some.  Ottawa also offers more Bio-oriented degrees, not to mention a school of medicine.  There are pros and cons to both.


----------



## corina

Hey Guys,

This topic is simply for all those people that are looking to apply for the Regular Officer Training Program through any means (RMC or Civi U). I just thought we could do something like last year and share our experiance with the system.

Hope to hear from you Guys.

Corina


----------



## Dou You

I created the Civi U ROTP 2010-2011 thread and someone asked me to change the title to just plain ROTP 2010-2011 like yours but I couldn't figure out how to. Maybe we could get a merge of the two, and just go by your title? Because there already is good info in the thread I made, but it seems pointless to have two ROTP 2010-2011 threads. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## corina

Of Course we can merge them.  ;D

The only reason I made this one was becuase of the fact that yours seemed very geared to the specific question you were asking. I must apologize if I seemed ignorant there. 
However go right ahead and merge them, however I'm not quite sure how to accomplish that one either. I belive we need a moderator to do that. Am I correct?


----------



## Dou You

No worries, I didn't sense one bit of ignorance, so it's all good  . I just figured, and many will probably agree, that having one general ROTP thread is better than having two threads of the same nature. But yes I do believe a moderator is needed. They'll probably stop in on this thread sometime soon and hopefully the merge will happen then.


----------



## corina

That's good. 

However while we are waiting for them to merge the thread, what are you hoping to go to University for?


----------



## daindophia

I've been waiting for this thread to happen! 

I started working on the applications during the summer, plan to give it in soon. I actually thought I had to be 17 years old when I applied, so I've been waiting for my birthday to apply :S. However, turns out that's not true. I went to the Ontario University Fair in Toronto yesterday and got to talk to some officers... Anyone else getting ready? 

Oh yeah, I'm applying for 1. Pilot 2. Intelligence 3. Nursing (Hopefully Queen's...)
 I hope to hear from you guys!


----------



## Dou You

I'm currently in my second year of a Kinesiology degree at the University of Western Ontario, so I'm hoping to continue my studies there. I'd definitely take any Pilot or Air Ops offer no matter what school, but I believe it would be more logical for me to finish up my last two years at UWO rather than start back at first year at RMC. Ultimately it's their choice though. But absolutely everything is done and passed, and it has all been dropped off at the London CFRC. Definitely a big weight off my shoulders...for now. 

And so the waiting begins...

By the way I'm applying just for Pilot  ;D


----------



## daindophia

I bet it is a big weight off your shoulders! I have a question regarding references: Do they have to write you a reference letter and you submit it along with all your other application forms? Or are their names just put down for the background check call? I asked this question by e-mail and haven't got a reply back yet..


----------



## Arcany

I'm applying with y'all! I'm in grade 12 right now, and I was supposed to hand in my application today, but I didn't have a car so I'll do it next week for sure. I'm applying for pilot, and any air trade, much like Dou You.   



			
				daindophia said:
			
		

> I bet it is a big weight off your shoulders! I have a question regarding references: Do they have to write you a reference letter and you submit it along with all your other application forms? Or are their names just put down for the background check call? I asked this question by e-mail and haven't got a reply back yet..



I'm pretty sure that you're just supposed write in names and they'll call your references, you don't need a letter. 

Damn, this is exciting!


----------



## George Wallace

Arcany said:
			
		

> ............. and I was supposed to hand in my application today, but I didn't have a car so I'll do it next week for sure.




What Time Zone do you live in?


----------



## 097004610

I am in my first year of Nursing at York/Georgian.  I applied about a month ago for ROTP and have my medical October 7th.  Everything seems to be going smoothly.  All my references have been checked and as long as the medical goes well, I just have the interview to worry about.....Oh, and being accepted for ROTP.


----------



## Arcany

George Wallace said:
			
		

> What Time Zone do you live in?



PDT


----------



## daindophia

I wonder if you can apply for Pilot and attend a Civilian university through ROTP to study aviation?


----------



## Arcany

daindophia said:
			
		

> I wonder if you can apply for Pilot and attend a Civilian university through ROTP to study aviation?



Oh yeah, you sure can, check out the "CAMP" program. There's a lot of info on this program if you'd look around in the forums. Do a search  :nod:


----------



## daindophia

That's great! I was actually thinking Science and Aviation at U of Waterloo, but I'll do my research. Thanks  

I don't feel ready to submit my application just yet, but am too scared to put it off because everyone says NOW is the best time to apply. AHHHHHH. Does applying later (by later I mean in October) going to hurt my chances at all?


----------



## Dou You

Does the group you termed "everyone" include the recruiters at your recruiting center? Because if they say the best time is now, then it really is the best time now. If they say it won't make a difference, it won't make a difference. You can probably see the trend  . Although "everyone" on here has an opinion that is helpful, the recruiters at YOUR recruiting center will know best about YOUR application. My opinion would be that it doesn't matter...but I'm no recruiter  . Give your CFRC a call and go by their answer.

Why don't you feel ready to submit it though? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## daindophia

Haha, you're absolutely right. I guess the recruiting officers would know best. Thanks! 

And... Good question. I keep thinking I want to change my mind about my preferences for schools or degrees. I'm applying for Pilot, and I'm not sure if I should go to RMC for Aeronautical Engineering, go to Waterloo for Science and Aviation, or go to Western for CAMP. I think you're doing Pilot as well? What have you decided to do?


----------



## Dou You

Yes I am applying just for Pilot. But for me it really wasn't too hard to decide. I'm already in second year at UWO for Kinesiology, so that's the only school and degree I put on my application. Like I said before, it just seems more logical to continue my studies there rather than starting back at first year at RMC. However, I'll definitely take any Pilot/Air Ops offer no matter where it says I'm going haha. The way I think of it is...if you want to be a Pilot bad enough, take whatever is offered to you. So really what you put on your application doesn't matter, unless you have a specific preference. Once again that's just my opinion though  .


----------



## George Wallace

Arcany said:
			
		

> PDT



Just wondering ------ It having been Sunday everywhere else.


----------



## Arcany

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Just wondering ------ It having been Sunday everywhere else.



Oh, I didn't realize until your post that the CFRCs aren't open on Sundays. Good thing I didn't make the trip.


----------



## Dou You

So there's only 5 of us so far who have finished applying or are in the process? I know it's early but come on there's gotta be more...we have to get up to par with last year's ROTP thread! haha


----------



## macknightcr

Just throwing my info out there.  I just finished up my app yesterday and faxed it all in, I am applying from Virginia and looking to get Infantry and attend RMC.  Now all I am doing is waiting for the next step....


----------



## Dou You

macknightcr said:
			
		

> Now all I am doing is waiting for the next step....


You are at the exact same point as me macknightcr...done everything just "hurrying up and waiting". A quote that seems to be all over this site haha.


----------



## X2012

Hi, I'm hoping to get into ROTP 2010-2011 for Pharmacy, at MUN if I'm lucky. After a confusing application for pilot last year, and an ongoing debate with the medical people, hopefully I can work this out this time around! Good luck to everybody going for Air Ops! Now if only I can convince them that I'm good to go, I'll be laughing.


----------



## macknightcr

This is absolutely brutal sitting here twittling my thumbs haha.  And coming from Virginia it's not like I can just ride down the street to the CFRC and check up on my packet haha.


----------



## Dou You

macknightcr said:
			
		

> This is absolutely brutal sitting here twittling my thumbs


I know eh...the waiting is brutal, but in the end it will be so worth it!  ;D haha


----------



## Stukov

Hi,

Been in the Army Reserve for almost two years now as an Artilleryman (Getting my second hook in January, assuming I make it that far before I get a quarter inch admiral bar). I'm putting forth my memo to request OT/CT to ROTP. Hoping for either INT O, INF O, or MP (Officer).


----------



## marlborough

macknightcr said:
			
		

> Just throwing my info out there.  I just finished up my app yesterday and faxed it all in, I am applying from Virginia and looking to get Infantry and attend RMC.  Now all I am doing is waiting for the next step....



Hi there, I'm just wondering how you managed to apply from outside the country?  I waas hoping to do this but was told by a recruiter that I couldn't move my online application forward until I returned to Canada and came in with my original documents.

Thanks


----------



## macknightcr

I contacted CFRC Ottawa and they gave me all the documents that I needed to fill out and send in.  I have yet to hear when I have to come up there and do my medical etc. but I have had no problems thus far.  This is who I have been in contact with, maybe she can help.

P. Saunders 
Master Corporal/caporal chef 
Canadian Forces National Recruiting Contact Centre/ 
Centre national d’information sur le recrutement des forces canadiennes 
PATTI.SAUNDERS@forces.gc.ca (email is the only way I have talked to her)
Tel/Tél :  1-705-476-1179 extn/poste 229 
Fax :  1-705-497-9534 


I hope this helps.  Good Luck.


----------



## marlborough

I sent her an e-mail, thanks for the quick reply and good luck to you too!


----------



## macknightcr

Just curious but where are you applying from?


----------



## MOTHforLife

I have just completed my application forms and handed them in at my local recruiting centre.  The recruiters told me that once they got the "ok" from RMC they would then send in all of the forms from everyone that is applying.  I was just wondering if anybody has heard when this might be, and when I might expect to hear the yes or no to continue the application process.


----------



## marlborough

macknightcr said:
			
		

> Just curious but where are you applying from?



I'm applying from Mexico, which is complicating matters a lot (bad phone lines and expensive calls, etc.).
I'm in my third year of civvie-U at Dal and am applying as pilot, MARS, and ACS.


----------



## macknightcr

Are you a Canadian citizen?  That's how I am applying, and maybe why my process is going so much more smooth.  I live in the U.S. but was born in Halifax.


----------



## marlborough

macknightcr said:
			
		

> Are you a Canadian citizen?  That's how I am applying, and maybe why my process is going so much more smooth.  I live in the U.S. but was born in Halifax.



Born in Victoria.  Admittedly I'm early in the process, but it's already taken an inordinate number of telephone calls.  
Out of curiosity, what forms were you able to submit by fax?  Are you just bringing your other documents to the appointment?


----------



## macknightcr

The only form I faxed in was my FBI background check.  I have mailed in all of my applications, and submitted my CF application online.  I also mailed in copies of my Birth Certificate, Social Insurance Card, Passport.  I am going to bring originals with me when I go for my medical, cfat and interview.


----------



## wannabe SF member

Gave in my application two weeks ago. Finally managed to coerce convince my parents to sign the form. Felt kinda hot when I went to the center. You know, wanting to do this for 5 years and all.


----------



## daindophia

Went to CFRC Kingston and handed in my application!
Such a big weight off the shoulder.
CFAT and hopefully Medical will be 29th.


----------



## Dou You

daindophia said:
			
		

> Such a big weight off the shoulder.
> CFAT and hopefully Medical will be 29th.


It's nice to have less weight on them eh? haha Good luck with the CFAT and medical! What about the interview though?


----------



## daindophia

Thank you! You too...? 

And I thought the interview was only booked if I passed the CFAT and the Medical...
No? :S


----------



## hulan

daindophia said:
			
		

> Thank you! You too...?
> 
> And I thought the interview was only booked if I passed the CFAT and the Medical...
> No? :S



Good Luck to you. 

Yes, you only get an interview if you pass CFAT. Same applies to the medical too I think. I think they just arrange everything based on after you write CFAT. 

I am applying again this year. Just waiting to get cleared through Borden and Halifax. I live in Newfoundland. CFRC said that it shouldnt be a problem, just they have to go through all the procedures. I am applying for Civy U....

Good luck all...

Greg H


----------



## Dou You

hulan said:
			
		

> Yes, you only get an interview if you pass CFAT. Same applies to the medical too I think. I think they just arrange everything based on after you write CFAT.


Hmmm, I had all three on the same day...maybe that's not common though? Either way you do it you'll get all of them done sooner or later, so really it's no big deal. I was just wondering for some reason that I can't remember now lol. But anyways, good luck!


----------



## hulan

Dou You said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I had all three on the same day...maybe that's not common though? Either way you do it you'll get all of them done sooner or later, so really it's no big deal. I was just wondering for some reason that I can't remember now lol. But anyways, good luck!



That is very common to have all three on the same day. What I was getting at is if you dont "pass" CFAT, CFRC has no reason to give you a full interview or a medical check. Essentially, you are out of the race for ROTP, should that occur. For example: last year when I applied, I was one or two points short of moving on. I went into the interview where I was told that I could not move on in the competition. Instead, CFRC talked to me - in the interview - about other options and how I could re-apply next year (being this year), if I upgraded ... took a maximum of 5 mins.... Hope you catch on to what I am getting at. 

Once again, Best wishes to all...

Greg


----------



## macknightcr

hulan said:
			
		

> That is very common to have all three on the same day.



I can only hope that I have all 3 on the same day.  Coming from the States I would hate to have to travel up there multiple times haha.


----------



## Dou You

macknightcr said:
			
		

> I can only hope that I have all 3 on the same day.


I thought you were done everything and you were just waiting for an offer, but I must have misread a post somewhere lol. So with reference to my last post saying that we were at the same stage in the process macknightcr, we are actually at very different points haha. My bad. But good luck with scheduling your CFAT, med, and interview...how long of a trip is it?


----------



## macknightcr

No I have only submitted all of my forms.  I am still waiting to hear about my testing.  It is about 10 hours to Ottawa, not too bad but still not looking to do it multiple times.


----------



## wannabe SF member

At the CFRC, they told me it would take about 3 to 4 weeks to receive my first call (for the CFAT), did it take you guys about that time?


----------



## Dou You

macknightcr said:
			
		

> It is about 10 hours to Ottawa, not too bad


Not too bad?! That seems extremely long to me, and probably to most people lol. But at least you're staying positive. No wonder you want all three of them on the same day though.



			
				The incongruous said:
			
		

> At the CFRC, they told me it would take about 3 to 4 weeks to receive my first call (for the CFAT), did it take you guys about that time?


It was just under 3 weeks when I was first contacted. And just under 4 weeks from the time I first stepped into the CFRC to the date I wrote the CFAT, had my medical, and did my interview. February 26th I started the process, March 11th I was contacted, and March 24th I completed aptitude, med, and interview.


----------



## Otts

I'm currently in the Reserves so I've already done the CFAT, medical, interview, and the physical. Since I plan on applying to RMC, will I have to do this all again? Since I will transfer to Reg Force? and how do I go about transferring? or will that just happen if I get accepted?

Oh yea...I'm in grade 12 and my school told me that the deadline for applying was in February some time I believe.


----------



## macknightcr

Dou You said:
			
		

> Not too bad?! That seems extremely long to me, and probably to most people lol. But at least you're staying positive.



10 hours does not seem that long to me because of why I am making the trip; it's for my future, and it puts the 10 hours into perspective (if that makes sense haha.)



			
				Otts said:
			
		

> Oh yea...I'm in grade 12 and my school told me that the deadline for applying was in February some time I believe.



I cannot speak for anything to do with your Reserve to Reg transfer being I have no idea, but with regards to the deadline being in February I would not put anything off.  All I have been told is get your paperwork in because ROTP is very competative.


----------



## Dou You

macknightcr said:
			
		

> 10 hours does not seem that long to me because of why I am making the trip; it's for my future, and it puts the 10 hours into perspective (if that makes sense haha.)



I gotta say, I'd do the exact same if I was in your position lol. Actually, by making the trip to my recruiting center (40 minutes each way) 8 times already, I guess you could say I'm doing what your doing but to an extremely lesser extent...that's a big stretch though haha. Are you all booked up yet?


----------



## hulan

Otts said:
			
		

> I'm currently in the Reserves so I've already done the CFAT, medical, interview, and the physical. Since I plan on applying to RMC, will I have to do this all again? Since I will transfer to Reg Force? and how do I go about transferring? or will that just happen if I get accepted?
> 
> Oh yea...I'm in grade 12 and my school told me that the deadline for applying was in February some time I believe.



If you are transferring, that's a whole new ball game. I do know that you would probabily have to re-write CFAT again depending on what you scored when you wrote it. As for a transfer all together, you would be going from NCM to Officer - two completely different plans. I would think you would start from scratch?? Just my opinion.... 

As for the deadline being in Febuary, I was always told to have everything in before Christmas. As I was told the deadline would be the 1st part of January!! 

Hope this helps, and good luck! 

Greg H


----------



## macknightcr

Dou You said:
			
		

> Are you all booked up yet?



Just took one step further towards that, my case is being moved from Ottawa to St. John, NB.  In about a week I should hear from then as to when my test will be scheduled.


----------



## mathabos

I just came across this forum when I was searching for info on the recruiting process.

I have applied for ROTP for LOG and im at a civi university with a year and a half left
Over the summer I completed my application. Took about 3 weeks to get a call for the CFAT. Once that was done I did my medical a week later followed by the interview. All the process was finished early september. I then got a call early October to tell me that im on the merit list with a possibility to be chosen for subsidization in January. If im not chosen then they said I would then be on the march merit list for BMOW and subsidization for the summer. Im really hoping to get the call in December but its a waiting game as you have all said.

If anyone has more information on the process like the wait on a merit list or how they choose from that list please share.


----------



## MOTHforLife

Just want to give an update on how my process is going.  I got a few phone calls yesterday from some of my references saying that they were called, and also a phone call from the Recruiting Centre, two weeks to the day after handing in my forms.  Unfortunately, I was at school when they called, and they left a message asking for me to call back.  Unfortunately again, I had to leave a message both times trying to call them back.  I hope to get through to them today, and we will see where it goes from here.


----------



## mrmat29

Hi guys... I've applied about 4 weeks ago at the Toronto CFRC. I'm currently in 2nd year Electrical Engineering at Waterloo. I haven't heard from them regarding my CFAT. How long have you guys been waiting for on average? Btw, they did give me a more detailed security form to fill in and return on the day of my CFAT. Did you guys receive this also?


----------



## macknightcr

St. John called me this morning, and informed me that they will be sending my RMC Questionaire off to RMC, and I have been tentatively scheduled for testing, interview, and medical on the 17 and 18 of November, but I am trying to have those dates moved up closer to the end of this month or early November because of some border crossing problems I may encounter.


----------



## MOTHforLife

After a few messages left back and forth between myself and the recruiting office, we finally got a hold of each other.  I am now booked for my CFAT on this coming Tuesday, 3 weeks and a day after handing in my forms.  Much faster than I expected.


----------



## Beastie9

Hey guys, I'm currently a highschool graduate taking a year off to apply for RMC (again). I'm looking at going Infantry or Intelligence (in that order) and looking to major in military & strategic studies. Paperwork's done, I'm just having trouble with that stupid essay.... (Never feel like I write enough!)


----------



## macknightcr

I had initially I had written 6 pages for that essay, but when I really sat down and thought it out.  I wrote one page, but in that page I put enough emotion and thought into that I am comfortable with the length.


----------



## hulan

Beastie9 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'm currently a highschool graduate taking a year off to apply for RMC (again). I'm looking at going Infantry or Intelligence (in that order) and looking to major in military & strategic studies. Paperwork's done, I'm just having trouble with that stupid essay.... (Never feel like I write enough!)



Me and you are somewhat in the same situation; I too am a high school graduate re-applying for ROTP - AGAIN! 

With regards to the essay, mine was kept to one full page + a few lines on a second. Basically, I described the University program I wanted to take (Civy U), and explained my reasons for wanting to join the CF (Air Force) as a Officer.... Just waiting now for a wavier to re-write CFAT for the 3rd time - wrote it once when I applied for Reserves, and again last year when I applied for ROTP. 

Best of luck to you!

Greg H


----------



## macknightcr

I recieved word today that I am "suitable" for RMC, I have scheduled my testing and interview for 18-19 Nov.  Just one step closer haha.


----------



## wannabe SF member

Got my call today, I'm told that my file is incomplete because the photo and birth certificate are missing although I had brought both with me the first time i gave my application. Apparently, they had forgotten to photocopy them when I brought them in with my application. 

Looks like another two weeks of waiting.


----------



## MOTHforLife

Passed my CFAT today   Medical and interview scheduled for November 12.


----------



## VBanks

Hey everyone!  

I'm applying for RMC 2010-2011 as well. I applied for Armoured, Combat Engineer, and Infantry, and for university degree I applied for Chemical Engineering. I've been in the Reserves for a year now, so I don't have to redo my medical or aptitude test, just the interview. My application is in and my CT is complete, and now my interview is scheduled for Nov. 5. 

I just have a few questions - 
1) If anyone has already went through their RMC interview and is allowed to say, what kinds of questions do they ask? 
2) If I do my interview Nov. 5, do you think I will be eligible for the early selection board? Does anyone know the exact date of the early selection board? 
3) What are the average grades of people applying, and what kind of extracurricular activities?


----------



## mrmat29

VBanks said:
			
		

> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm applying for RMC 2010-2011 as well. I applied for Armoured, Combat Engineer, and Infantry, and for university degree I applied for Chemical Engineering. I've been in the Reserves for a year now, so I don't have to redo my medical or aptitude test, just the interview. My application is in and my CT is complete, and now my interview is scheduled for Nov. 5.
> 
> I just have a few questions -
> 1) If anyone has already went through their RMC interview and is allowed to say, what kinds of questions do they ask?
> 2) If I do my interview Nov. 5, do you think I will be eligible for the early selection board? Does anyone know the exact date of the early selection board?
> 3) What are the average grades of people applying, and what kind of extracurricular activities?



I can only answer for question 3 as my application is moving rather slowly (CFAT on the 17th of November) though I am interested if anyone knows the answers to questions 1 and 2.

For my grades, i had a 95% average in highschool and a score of 39 on my IB diploma. In my first year in Electrical Engineering at University of Waterloo I've had 89% average for my first term and a 91.3% for my second term. I'm intending to switch to Electrical Engineering at RMC and my first choice is Combat Engineer. In terms of extracurricular activities, I've been playing intramural basketball and soccer at UW as well as swimming for my highschool team. In addition, i've listed numerous other clubs (math, physics etc.) that i've participated in during highschool.

Cheers,
Mihai


----------



## 097004610

VBanks said:
			
		

> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm applying for RMC 2010-2011 as well. I applied for Armoured, Combat Engineer, and Infantry, and for university degree I applied for Chemical Engineering. I've been in the Reserves for a year now, so I don't have to redo my medical or aptitude test, just the interview. My application is in and my CT is complete, and now my interview is scheduled for Nov. 5.
> 
> I just have a few questions -
> 1) If anyone has already went through their RMC interview and is allowed to say, what kinds of questions do they ask?
> 2) If I do my interview Nov. 5, do you think I will be eligible for the early selection board? Does anyone know the exact date of the early selection board?
> 3) What are the average grades of people applying, and what kind of extracurricular activities?



I applied for civvy-U ROTP for a Nursing Officer.  I am in first year with an average of about 85% (All my marks aren't back yet from mid-terms).  I submitted my application prior to starting so the only marks they have at this point are my Pre-Health marks that were 93% overall average.  As for extra-curricular, I work-out regularly, coach baseball, I am a student facult representative, and volunteer childcare for my church's sunday school).

That is all I can answer so far.  Haven't had interview, but passed my medical yesterday.


----------



## Dou You

I received word today that my Kin degree at UWO is suitable for ROTP. I am absolutely done the process now. 



			
				VBanks said:
			
		

> I just have a few questions -
> 1) If anyone has already went through their RMC interview and is allowed to say, what kinds of questions do they ask?
> 2) If I do my interview Nov. 5, do you think I will be eligible for the early selection board? Does anyone know the exact date of the early selection board?



Check up on here for info on the interview. There is a bunch. As for the early selection board, my file manager told me today that it takes place in December and that they aren't accepting many applicants. I think 7 in total, but I can't quite remember the exact number. She also said these selections are mainly for RMC applicants for specific trades as well. So most RMC selections, and most likely all civi u selections will be in March but get your process done as quick as possible so you can at least have a chance at the early selection board. No one on here knows if you will get into the early selection board though. Do your part by trying to complete your process as quick as possible by staying in contact with your recruiting center regularly and scheduling everything as early as the recruiting center possibly can. That way you know you did as much as you could. Everything will work out in the end though. Good luck.


----------



## daindophia

Done CFAT today!
Medical and interview booked for November 26th.

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## 097004610

All ROTP applicants in the Barrie/Simcoe and surrounding areas:

ROTP Seminar will be held on Monday November 2 from 6-9pm at the Army, Navy & A.F. Club
There is lots of room available and the evening will consist of a PowerPoint presentation and question and answer period.  

Call Barrie CFRC to book your spot.


----------



## Beastie9

Christ Almighty, it is taking forever to get my application back from Toronto! I've been waiting 2 weeks almost for Toronto to send my CF50 back so I can switch it from Reserves to ROTP but it's taking them forever! The painful thing is all I have to do is an updated interview and I'm done! If anyone else is in the Barrie/Simcoe area, watch out for Toronto, they've given me nothing but grief for the past few months! I was ready to get sworn in for the reserves by August, file ready for download and everything, they sent it to Toronto, and they didn't do anything with it at all even up into October, then I request it back to switch it to ROTP because the reserve thing was taking to long, and it's taken them two weeks when it should normally take TWO DAYS!!!!!!


----------



## mrmat29

Beastie9 said:
			
		

> Christ Almighty, it is taking forever to get my application back from Toronto! I've been waiting 2 weeks almost for Toronto to send my CF50 back so I can switch it from Reserves to ROTP but it's taking them forever! The painful thing is all I have to do is an updated interview and I'm done! If anyone else is in the Barrie/Simcoe area, watch out for Toronto, they've given me nothing but grief for the past few months! I was ready to get sworn in for the reserves by August, file ready for download and everything, they sent it to Toronto, and they didn't do anything with it at all even up into October, then I request it back to switch it to ROTP because the reserve thing was taking to long, and it's taken them two weeks when it should normally take TWO DAYS!!!!!!



I had a not-so-good experience with CFRC Toronto as well. I applied early september for ROTP and i waited almost a month for them to schedule my CFAT. Luckily i went down there a few days ago to check on my application and they accidentally closed my file. I had it reopened and scheduled my CFAT for November 17.


----------



## curious22

Did CFAT and interview yesterday and passed with enough points for officer. Was told not to discuss test or interview with other people. Was also told that intake for pilot last year was "0" as there are too many pilots and they are behind in training. The only way to get pilot is RMC and maybe UWO CAMP but scolarship will not cover flight traing costs anymore. Has anybody else heard anything similar?


----------



## wannabe SF member

Finally got my CFAT scheduled for the 10th.


----------



## Dou You

curious22 said:
			
		

> Was also told that intake for pilot last year was "0" as there are too many pilots and they are behind in training. The only way to get pilot is RMC and maybe UWO CAMP but scolarship will not cover flight traing costs anymore.



As for your comment about the intake of 0 pilots last year, I know this is not true. I have talked to ROTP applicants who were selected last year for Air Ops and another who, just last year, after his first year of subsidized uni, was selected into the Pilot trade. Also, these ROTP applicants I have talked to all attend Civilian Universities. You may have misunderstood the recruiter. I believe there was an intake of 0 pilots for DEO last year but I highly doubt there would be 0 intake for pilot for ROTP applicants.

Also, your mention of "there are too many pilots" is not true. There is actually a need for pilots right now. But as you said there is a training backlog.


----------



## Beastie9

mrmat29 said:
			
		

> I had a not-so-good experience with CFRC Toronto as well. I applied early september for ROTP and i waited almost a month for them to schedule my CFAT. Luckily i went down there a few days ago to check on my application and they accidentally closed my file. I had it reopened and scheduled my CFAT for November 17.



Your lucky that you can go in, I can't really, I have to rely on my CFRC here in Barrie to contact them and to have them send in my CF50. And all's the CFRC can do here is send them countless emails and phone messages. I'm seriously worried about what happens when they send my ROTP application down there to have it processed and sent up to Kingston! I'm seriously un-impressed!


----------



## carolineanne

I just wrote my CFAT on Tuesday! I qualify as an officer so that was a weight off my shoulders! 
Im totally new to the military, anyone else like me?
Any other girls applying?? 
 November 11th- REMEMBER


----------



## daindophia

Girl right here


----------



## 097004610

I had my interview on Wednesday, Nov. 4, here in Barrie and it was possibly the best interview I ever had.  Actually the whole process through the Barrie CFRC has been amazing.  Even the dealings with Toronto.  I had my medical and had to get my eyes tested by a doctor, so I faxed the form from the doctors the next morning.  I called Toronto that afternoon and they said they had already sent my file to Ottawa.  

The interview in Barrie though was very relaxed and the Captain was quite funny and reassuring.  I am glad to say I passed my interview.  It was actually more like a casual conversation than an interview.  So to all who haven't had theirs yet, I hope they have all teh success and remember, be relaxed.

Good luck to all.


----------



## mrmat29

NO Hopeful said:
			
		

> I had my interview on Wednesday, Nov. 4, here in Barrie and it was possibly the best interview I ever had.  Actually the whole process through the Barrie CFRC has been amazing.  Even the dealings with Toronto.  I had my medical and had to get my eyes tested by a doctor, so I faxed the form from the doctors the next morning.  I called Toronto that afternoon and they said they had already sent my file to Ottawa.
> 
> The interview in Barrie though was very relaxed and the Captain was quite funny and reassuring.  I am glad to say I passed my interview.  It was actually more like a casual conversation than an interview.  So to all who haven't had theirs yet, I hope they have all teh success and remember, be relaxed.
> 
> Good luck to all.



You mention you had to get a form faxed from your doctor regarding your eyes. I also have glasses and i was wondering what form i will be needing for my medical. I need to get everything ready as i'm a bit behind schedule with my application. And btw good job with your interview!

Cheers


----------



## wannabe SF member

Successfully passed my CFAT. After harassing the intendant for a few minutes, I even managed to get my medical test 2 weeks earlier. Sweet!


----------



## terminator50

Hey guys, I guess im abit behind in the application dept... I should be submitting my app within about a week. I'm looking forward to going through this experience with all of you! I tried a sample CFAT, it isn't as hard as I thought it would be... is the real deal any different from the sample?


----------



## 097004610

mrmat29 said:
			
		

> You mention you had to get a form faxed from your doctor regarding your eyes. I also have glasses and i was wondering what form i will be needing for my medical. I need to get everything ready as i'm a bit behind schedule with my application. And btw good job with your interview!
> 
> Cheers



The form I had to fax from the Optometrist was for an vision check due to having Lasik surgery 10 years ago.  It was no big deal, it also turns out my vision is -0.25.  They also had to check my night vision.  Just take your glasses with you to the medical and if you pass their vision test all should be fine, or so I was told.  I was unaware of my vision being slightly nearsighted.  

Good Luck


----------



## mrmat29

NO Hopeful said:
			
		

> The form I had to fax from the Optometrist was for an vision check due to having Lasik surgery 10 years ago.  It was no big deal, it also turns out my vision is -0.25.  They also had to check my night vision.  Just take your glasses with you to the medical and if you pass their vision test all should be fine, or so I was told.  I was unaware of my vision being slightly nearsighted.
> 
> Good Luck



Thanks. Does anybody know if i need a form for my eyes? My vision's something around -2.85 on one eye and -2.75 on the other. No surgeries or anything done on my eyes. I wear glasses while in class and contacts while playing sports.


----------



## white-1

hey guys,

im in my first year of nursing at UNB, and im trying to decide whether or not i want to do ROTP or not. I currently have an application in for CIC, and have completed my medical so far, so switching it over would be pretty simple. I was in the forces last year as an NCM, but was not as physically fit as i thought i was, so did not make it through BMQ. Im currently working more on my fitness in case i do decide to go the ROTP route. it will be easier now that i know what to expect and what physical standards to be at. as for the CFAT, i did it last year, and scored high enough to do any occupation. and just my word of advice, it is much harder than the practice ones on the website.  good luck everybody :yellow:


----------



## X2012

Hey everybody! It's been a while since I've had anything on the go with my application, or so I thought. Apparently a lot of things happened, I just didn't find out about them until now! Just a bit of background, I had failed my medical in the spring, but got my doctor to send them a letter over the summer, which has resulted in me passing the medical. Yay! Only downside is, I apparently was given the go on my medical a day after my file was closed! And I didn't get the letter until today, despite it being sent in August, because of some mix up with my mail. So overall, boo for more paperwork, but I'm just tickled pink right now! But yeah, so now I'll get that stuff in then see where we go from there. Fingers crossed for aircrew selection boards!


----------



## terminator50

I sent my app in today, other than the comment about how most of my references did not know me for 5 years made by the sgt there everything else went fine... Hopefully I don't get screwed over too much. Its hard to find reliable individuals that you would want to use as a reference that you've known for five years when you're only 17. Hopefully I can get this done in short order ehh?


----------



## mrmat29

terminator50 said:
			
		

> I sent my app in today, other than the comment about how most of my references did not know me for 5 years made by the sgt there everything else went fine... Hopefully I don't get screwed over too much. Its hard to find reliable individuals that you would want to use as a reference that you've known for five years when you're only 17. Hopefully I can get this done in short order ehh?



I was told that if you were under 21 your references must have known you since you were 16 (for you that means at least 1 year). Three of mine were 4+ but two were less than 3... and I'm 18. Nothing was mentioned to me when we looked over my application. Does anyone known when they check references? Mine haven't been called yet and i have my CFAT tmr morning.


----------



## mrmat29

Just an update to everyone: I had my CFAT this morning and i passed. They are now sending my file to the RMC to check whether or not i'm eligible. They told me that since i'm already attending university the process will be slightly different than those that are applying out of high school. I've also booked my medical and interview for December 1st - however they told me i am not required to take a physical until i "move out". Did you guys have to book a PT?


----------



## Smackimus

Yeah, I also had troubles finding people that knew me in an educational/professional relationship for 5 years when I've only been alive for 17 

Got my power pilot and glider pilot licenses with the RCACS after spending 4 months of AFB Comox on C-150's and the SGS-233A's, but decided to make the switch to green with Logistics in the RETP... Loved living/training on CF bases and w/cadets, but I still want to help out with the family business. Booked for CFAT in two weeks, best of luck to all applicants!


----------



## terminator50

I got the call today, and I will be doing both CFAT and the medical exam next wed.... The process is going faster than I thought!


----------



## carolineanne

I got my call today too!
i just have to call back and book it!
good luck!


----------



## R.Campbell

hey im new to this whole ROTP thing, when I go to hand my forms in do they make dates then or call? and also does anyone know the rules for the civi U? i was told its a 50km raidus from where your staying or something like that? any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## mrmat29

R.Campbell said:
			
		

> hey im new to this whole ROTP thing, when I go to hand my forms in do they make dates then or call? and also does anyone know the rules for the civi U? i was told its a 50km raidus from where your staying or something like that? any info would be much appreciated.



Hey, I applied at CFRC Toronto and i was told i was gonna get a call with the date of my aptitude test. However, due to some unforeseen impedences i ended up going down to the recruiting center to schedule my aptitude test. After i finished my aptitude test, they also scheduled my medical and interview on the spot. It depends on the recruiting centre and the way they handle things. As for the civi u restriction i'm not really sure, but from the best of my knowledge i believe there is no such restriction.


----------



## wannabe SF member

Got my medical today, interview on the 30th.


----------



## mrmat29

The incongruous said:
			
		

> Got my medical today, interview on the 30th.



Did you have a physical?


----------



## terminator50

From the guy who phoned me, he said there is no physicals, they care about your phyiscal fitness during BMQ....

I'm doing medical+cfat tmr


----------



## wannabe SF member

mrmat29 said:
			
		

> Did you have a physical?



Well,  they did what the civvy doctor will do on a routine check: Your reflexes with the hammer, your ability to follow a point with your eye, your balance; Stuff like that. I was also weighted, measured and had my eyesight and hearing tested, nothing scary or complicated.


----------



## mrmat29

terminator50 said:
			
		

> From the guy who phoned me, he said there is no physicals, they care about your phyiscal fitness during BMQ....
> 
> I'm doing medical+cfat tmr



Ok thanks. That's what i was told and i just wanted to verify this.

Good luck guys.


----------



## R.Campbell

what were some of the averages you guys had applying for this? mine is only a 76 right now. is there a cut off for this?


----------



## mrmat29

R.Campbell said:
			
		

> what were some of the averages you guys had applying for this? mine is only a 76 right now. is there a cut off for this?



I had 95% in highschool, 39 on my IB diploma, 3.9/4.0 GPA for my first and second term in university.


----------



## wannabe SF member

I'm at about 85% for my average.


----------



## terminator50

I have 85% as well, I just got through the CFAT, and I passed. Took a bump in the road cuz I'm colour blind, but now my app is well on its way..... Next week is pt 2 of my medical.... 

And for anyone who hasn't done the CFAT, be prepared, cuz in it are some very nice "surprises"


----------



## VBanks

I'm at about 95% for my grade 12 average.


----------



## Arcany

I'm at 76 as well, making me nervous seeing all these high averages...


----------



## terminator50

Its not always about grades, and also it depends on the courses you're taking, some schools/school districts mark differently cuz of different standards


----------



## foxtrot

terminator50 said:
			
		

> Its not always about grades, and also it depends on the courses you're taking, some schools/school districts mark differently cuz of different standards



Terminator has a valid point but grades do play an important role as this is university we are applying for. However, don't ever forget that our extra curriculars and all that stuff help too. 

My average right now is 88% for Gr 12 but 75% for Gr 11 and 81% for Gr 10.


----------



## wannabe SF member

Just an update:

Did my interview, went Dandy, the recruiter even told me I might be on the early selection board.  ;D


----------



## R.Campbell

good to hear about your interview. what sort of things do they ask you during your interview? im just kinda nervous about mine and i dont want to screw it up   :


----------



## C/WO_Q-Ball

Greetings, I'm a Third Year OCdt at RMC and if you don't mind I'd like to jump in on this thread to answer any questions you may have.

For starters I'd like to say something about your interview process at CFRC, based upon my personal experience dealing with them:

1. Have an understanding about what trade/element you're applying for and what you'd be required to do _as an officer_ in that trade as there will be some questions pertaining to it
2. Don't hesitate on some of the tough moral questions your recruiter may ask (ie. "would you be willing to fire your weapon at an enemy in the line of duty").  Be sure and confident in your response.  (My example I listed is a question that is frequently asked during the interview; whether or not it is still done today, I'm not sure, but don't be surprised if it comes up, regardless of what trade you are applying for.)

I wish you the best of luck in your recruitment process.


----------



## terminator50

thx for your insight baldy!!


----------



## mrmat29

I just had my interview and medical this morning. I was told by the captain that interviewed me that i did very good in my interview and that he found me eligible for ROTP. My interview was about 1.5 hours long. Make sure you do what baldy said as well as know yourself (i know that sounds weird) and have a good knowledge of not only what you put down on your application but also have some solid examples ready.

I was also told that since i'm about to start 2nd year at Waterloo, i'm not eligible for RMC as switching over would put me back in 1st year. In addition, he said that i will most likely be on the merit list & the early selection board in december.

Finally, the medical went smooth.

Good luck.


----------



## VBanks

What is the merit list?


----------



## George Wallace

VBanks said:
			
		

> What is the merit list?



You do know what merit is?  Well, this is a list where everyone is listed according to their merit.  They are merited on a wide variety of factors that will score them merit points and thus the candidates with the highest merit points will rise to the top of the merit list.  From the number one merited person on downwards the number of openings/vacancies will be the people selected.  If you are below that cutoff number, then you are not selected.


----------



## wannabe SF member

mrmat29 said:
			
		

> I just had my interview and medical this morning. I was told by the captain that interviewed me that i did very good in my interview and that he found me eligible for ROTP. My interview was about 1.5 hours long. Make sure you do what baldy said as well as know yourself (i know that sounds weird) and have a good knowledge of not only what you put down on your application but also have some solid examples ready.
> 
> I was also told that since i'm about to start 2nd year at Waterloo, i'm not eligible for RMC as switching over would put me back in 1st year. In addition, he said that i will most likely be on the merit list & the early selection board in december.
> 
> Finally, the medical went smooth.
> 
> Good luck.



Have you checked if your medical's been approved by Ottawa? At the CFRC, I was told that I could be on the early selection board only if my medical came back on time for it, thus completing my file. I'm guessingit's the same story for you?


----------



## mrmat29

The incongruous said:
			
		

> Have you checked if your medical's been approved by Ottawa? At the CFRC, I was told that I could be on the early selection board only if my medical came back on time for it, thus completing my file. I'm guessingit's the same story for you?



You are right. They told me the same thing. Although it was approved by the CFRC, the guys in Ottawa have the ultimate say. If everything gets checked out by mid december then you can make it on the early selection board.


----------



## mathabos

Good luck to those on the waiting list. I have been on this merit list since the end of October and was told the selection was in December. Did they mention around what date in December. I will be following up with my CFRC to see when but you like to know if anyone else has an idea. By the way I am in my second year of University also.
I am applying for Log, how about you guys ?


----------



## mrmat29

mathabos said:
			
		

> Good luck to those on the waiting list. I have been on this merit list since the end of October and was told the selection was in December. Did they mention around what date in December. I will be following up with my CFRC to see when but you like to know if anyone else has an idea. By the way I am in my second year of University also.
> I am applying for Log, how about you guys ?



I applied for (Combat) Engineer as first choice but it turns out i'm my eyes are a V4 and i need a V3. They still put me down as an Engineer but i have to double check their results with my eye doctor and fax in a form. Consequently, i'm still debating between my 2nd choice (CELE), 3rd choice (EME) and Signals (unless i also need V3 for this - does anyone have any info about this?). The captain that interviewed me said the board sits down at the end of december and that all applicants hoping to be considered on this board should have their application fully completed by mid december at the latest. Since you've been on the merit list for so long, you are most likely gonna be evaluated by the early selection board.


----------



## SeaRoom

ROTP INFORMATION SESSION - CFRC TORORONTO

FOR THOSE IN THE TORONTO AREA...

CFRC Toronto (4900 Yonge Street, one block north of Sheppard) will be holding a ROTP information session on the 8th December at 730 pm. After the presentation, prospective candidates and their families will have the opportunity to ask questions pertaining to RMC and ROTP.

If you are interested in attending, please call CFRC Toronto at 416-635-4490. Ask for 2nd Lieutenant Menecola or Acting Sub-Lieutenant Chandler.


----------



## VBanks

*mrmat29:
Consequently, i'm still debating between my 2nd choice (CELE), 3rd choice (EME) and Signals (unless i also need V3 for this - does anyone have any info about this?).   * 

I don't know if it's the same for reg force signals, but I'm in the signals reserve, and I'm pretty sure there is no vision limitations. Most of the people in my trade are actually guys who wanted to be infantry but were put into signals because they have bad eyes.


----------



## carolineanne

How are you notified about acceptance at RMC, do they call you or your recruiting center or just send a letter? Also, worst case scenario, do you find out if you were not successful and were not accepted?


----------



## mrmat29

VBanks said:
			
		

> *mrmat29:
> Consequently, i'm still debating between my 2nd choice (CELE), 3rd choice (EME) and Signals (unless i also need V3 for this - does anyone have any info about this?).   *
> 
> I don't know if it's the same for reg force signals, but I'm in the signals reserve, and I'm pretty sure there is no vision limitations. Most of the people in my trade are actually guys who wanted to be infantry but were put into signals because they have bad eyes.



Thanks VBanks. After reading around a bit it i believe you are correct in that signals does not require your eyes to be V3.



			
				newgirl2 said:
			
		

> How are you notified about acceptance at RMC, do they call you or your recruiting center or just send a letter? Also, worst case scenario, do you find out if you were not successful and were not accepted?



Yes i was told that you will get a call as well as something in the mail, however you will be called first. Also, from what i've read in the ROTP 2009-2010 thread, unsuccessful candidates are also notified by phone.


----------



## carolineanne

mrmat29 said:
			
		

> Yes i was told that you will get a call as well as something in the mail, however you will be called first. Also, from what i've read in the ROTP 2009-2010 thread, unsuccessful candidates are also notified by phone.


Ohh, that could be an awkward phone call...lets just hope I get the better of the two!!
Thanks!!!


----------



## terminator50

ouch indeed.... anyways my medical is tomorrow and im hoping to get everything done perhaps before christmass....

I got an email inviting me to a reception for current RMC ocdts and applicants at HMCS Discovery... Anyone else got that?


----------



## macknightcr

Curious to know about being merit listed.  How many people get merit listed?  Is everyone on the merit list?


----------



## wannabe SF member

I was talking with RMC representatives today and I was told that the early selection board had been moved to January, has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## mrmat29

The incongruous said:
			
		

> I was talking with RMC representatives today and I was told that the early selection board had been moved to January, has anyone else heard of this?



Nope.

I have a question about the funding for civvy u. Let's assume i get accepted on the early selection board, either in December or January. By the time my funding begins (September 2010), i would have already completed another school term (January - April) in the meantime. My question is whether or not any compensation will be offered for this term.


----------



## Tom_Swift

I'm going planning to get my application in right at the beginning of January (working on it over Christmas break) then I will be doing CFAT, Medical, and Interview over the course of January. Board sits down beginning of February IIRC. Am I at any risk regarding timing? My career choices look to be Intelligence, Infantry, and Logistics. Hoping to go for a Bachelor of Arts not sure of Major considering Military Strategic Studies although it has limited use in Civy life, do they like or prefer people who go into this field? Maybe someone could share their  :2c:


----------



## terminator50

I completed my medical the other day..... had to hand in an extra form.... so my medical should be done now.... Hopefully Ottawa will accept it and I can get my interview set.


----------



## mathabos

mrmat29 said:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> I have a question about the funding for civvy u. Let's assume i get accepted on the early selection board, either in December or January. By the time my funding begins (September 2010), i would have already completed another school term (January - April) in the meantime. My question is whether or not any compensation will be offered for this term.



I had the same question (because im in the same situation) and it was answered the other day by the Captain at my CFRC. There is no compensation for a winter term. You can only receive your subsidization starting in September. The rules that apply to RMC subsidization apply also to Civi U. Hope that helps


----------



## MOTHforLife

I had my medical and my interview couple of weeks back.  Both went very well.     The interview was basically just a conversation with scripted questions here and there.  I just had to send in one other form so they could check my vision, and I called the Recruiting Office to see how things were going.  They told me that they sent in my forms to the main medical office. 

Now, there was one other question.  After my interview, I was told about the MPOAC, which I have to attend because my first choice was Military Police.  I was given little information while I was there, and when I called, I was still confused.  While looking for more information, there was a lot about MPAC, but not too much for the officer course.  Has anybody else heard anything about this?


----------



## foxtrot

I have a small question for anyone that could help. I got a call from the CFRC today. They offered to do my interview after my CFAT (booked it a few weeks ago), which I gladly accepted. I was just wondering though, they said I would be done around noon. My CFAT is at 9:00 and is an hour long so that would end at 10:00. Does that mean I'm getting a two hour long interview? Or that the recruiter was just giving a guess of when I will be done. 

I'm only asking this because I'm confused. I've saw posts from people who said their interviews were two hours and others saying 45 mins and others at 15 mins. I think I read that the time is down to 15 mins but now that I have mine booked I'm just confused.

Help, anyone?


----------



## terminator50

The recruiters probably guessing....

My cfat day went like this.... Went to the center at 8 am (on time), waited for 45 min because two people didn't show up....
Started at 9... went through extra paperwork which took an extra 30min. Break, and then we finally started at around 10 ish. Then an hour later we finished. Then we had to wait like another hour for them to compute the marks (im guessing). Then the people who passed move on for the preliminary medical, which took from 12pm till 2 15 (for me, it depends on if you get chosen first or last)

The test is usually an hour.... its timed so thats not the biggest issue.... But the events before and after that you nor anyone else can control will probably take the most time....

Good Luck!!


----------



## SkyHeff

@foxtrot:

My appointment was for 830 and I told work I'd be back by 1000. I think I finished the CFAT around 1030 and found out my results by 1100. Then an opening for the medical came up. I never made it work that day.

@Tom_Swift:

I would suggest getting that application in ASAP. I handed mine in last year on 12 Dec 08, and it was a very, very tight squeeze to get all my testing in. I had my CFAT + Medical 7 Jan 09 and my medical 08 Jan 09 with the application deadline being 15 Jan 09. Because of the trade I applied for and some medical issues, I had to have additional testing with 3 separate civilian doctors.  I managed to get all those appointments in before the deadline (and that was a tough feat), but one of those tests brought up another issue which needed to be resolved. By the time that got cleared up, I was 10 days past the deadline and crushed.

Somehow though, I still made it through to the boards and got my offer, but the month it took me to find out my application had even made it was a hard one. I had simply waited too long to apply, and had I applied all of the issues would have been cleared up well in advance of the deadline.

Best of luck to all,
Heff


----------



## Radius

For those of you who haven't applied yet, so it ASAP. Waiting crams things and it gets complicated, then you have to worry about scheduling and making the timing. They have to review your paperwork, CFAT, medical, interview, and then finally the review board. DON'T WAIT!

As far as timeline to give you an idea, I was accepted mid-February, but was not notified until early March. You will be notified by phone and by a letter, and the letter usually takes a very long time to show up. It's normal.
How the rest goes, you'll just have to find out on your own


----------



## Gunner_Askett

I will soon be starting my CT and ROTP application (currently in the reserves).  I would have started today but I'm sort of snowed in   When I talked to the CFRC about the component transfer he said that I will have to do it online on one of the DIN computers, which is ok, but when I asked how long it would take he said that it would be finalized around July/August (just before the start of the school year).  If the IAP/BOTP is this summer, correct me if I'm wrong, I'll still be a member of the reserves. I doubt this is a problem, but if anyone is in/was in this same situation, could you enlighten me on how this works?


----------



## terminator50

anyone got an idea how long usually the medical is??? I completed it a few days ago and I'm just wondering when they "should" get back to me.... They (the recruiting centre) phoned me today and said that to phone back a week from today... Is this normal?


----------



## gcclarke

There is a single office in Ottawa that reviews all recruitment medical files.  They are busy. Relax.


----------



## mrmat29

terminator50 said:
			
		

> anyone got an idea how long usually the medical is??? I completed it a few days ago and I'm just wondering when they "should" get back to me.... They (the recruiting centre) phoned me today and said that to phone back a week from today... Is this normal?



When I did my medical two weeks ago the physician investigated my current medical condition while asking me numerous questions regarding my health. He told me that from his perspective everything is great (i have absolutely no illnesses) but my file will be sent to Ottawa as they have the ultimate decision. However, he didn't mention anything about them getting back to me. Do they usually call and let you know that you have the green light?


----------



## macknightcr

When I did my medical I was told that eveything was fine and that the forms will be sent to Ottawa, I called the office a week later to check and Ottawa had already given me the go ahead.  I don't know if that was really fast or if everyone in good health shoots right through.  

Has anyone heard if the early selection board has sat to review?


----------



## Lundymaphone

Hi, I am going to be one of those "cutting it close" people. Basically I cannot put in my application until Jan 5th or 6th! Not going to get into details why but it gets down to education. Now I have an advantage in that I have prepared and have made sure that my personal schedule from Jan 5th-15th is 100% clear. I could literally hop in the car and drive 45 minutes to the recruiting office at any hour. 

Is it reasonable that I could get CFAT, Medical, Fitness done in that time period (jan 5th-15th)? I have no real outstanding issues medically or physically so I will not run into major problems there. I understand it can take 1 week or more for medical forms to be dealt with in Ottawa but does it matter if there are no issues? I mean actual "selection" doesn't take place until Febuary or something right, so as long as I got everything out by the 5th-15th and had nothing coming back to me with issues should I be ok?

 I understand it may hurt me as all the early selection will have already taken place but so long as I make the first "real" selection phase I would not worry too much.


----------



## Tom_Swift

As I understood it, it was only the written application that was due January 12th and the CFAT, Medical, and Interview could be done up until the beginning of February.

On the application form where it says Military Grouping would I put Land Operations or Infantry?


----------



## Lundymaphone

Only the written part by January 12th? Assuming that is true then what is the significance of January 15th then? As that is the official deadline for first round applicants.


----------



## Tom_Swift

Oppps I think I meant the 15th. That's how I understood it.


----------



## terminator50

called back today and the guy said they're off to vacation so that means my medical wont come back for probably three weeks..

But I did get out of him that this year the first review committee is in march so theres no rush


----------



## PrairieBoy

Does anyone know when the Forces should contact us about our interview, medical exam and aptitude test? It's nearly been a month since I submitted all my forms, and I haven't heard anything. Mind you, my answering machine doesn't work, so perhaps they have phoned and I just didn't hear about it.


----------



## terminator50

they called me within a week, and also emailed me, but depending on when u submitted it, either they're on vacation now or something like that... Call back to them in the new year


----------



## PrairieBoy

I'm betting they're on vacation right now. I left the recruiting centre a message, that should do for now.


----------



## Arcany

PrairieBoy said:
			
		

> I'm betting they're on vacation right now. I left the recruiting centre a message, that should do for now.



Hey, you shouldn't worry about it. I handed in my application around the same time as you, and I asked them right then and there, when I would be contacted and if I handed in my application too late. They told me that my application will be in on time for the main review board, but not the very first one. The reason why they haven't contacted us yet is because they're on their winter break as well. The CFRCs are in a shut down right now so they're not going to process anything at all. We're going to have to wait until the first or second week of January before we can get our medical and interviews booked. We're cutting it really close. 

If you mess up the CFAT or if something comes up during our medicals, that's when you should get worried. To take a CFAT retest it'd take a few months and we don't have the luxury of waiting seeing as how the review boards are coming up fast. If we get medical delays, we better hope that it can get fixed up ASAP, and won't delay anything for too long, because once again, the review boards are coming up. 

In any case, happy New Years and good luck!


----------



## PrairieBoy

I don't forsee any problems for the medical, I'm a fairly healthy person. I have a bit more weight that I'd like to have, but I'm working on that. As for the CFAT, it's just the mental math that I have problems with. Again, working on that too. 

Good luck to you too, heck we might end up meeting up at CFLRS for basic officer training.


----------



## TFLY

Hello everyone and Happy New Year~

I handed my ROTP application in back in the middle of October.  I have had a couple calls just to verify information, but so far I have not been called for my medical, testing or my interview.  I was told there was a good chance the medical and testing would be done before Christmas, but have not heard.  Should I be worried??

Just wondering...

 :snowman:


----------



## Arcany

Nope, no need to be worried, read my earlier post. 

Only thing queer about your situation is that you handed the application in on October whereas I handed it in on December. Maybe your CFRC is really busy and had to deal with the applicants before you. 

If they still haven't contacted you after the first week of January, you should give them a call and see what's up.


----------



## TFLY

OK, thanks Arcany!!  Will do!    

Happy New Year to you!


----------



## wannabe SF member

Happy new year to you guys too and good luck on your ongoing applications. I'm done with my process so it's the waiting game for me.


----------



## Dou You

The incongruous said:
			
		

> Happy new year to you guys too and good luck on your ongoing applications. I'm done with my process so it's the waiting game for me.



The wait actually isn't too bad (well it hasn't been for me). I was done the process this past August and time has just flown by since then...It'll be March in no time. It would still be nice for the decision to come even quicker! Happy New Year though everyone, and good luck with the ROTP process in the 2010!


----------



## gwones

Hello fellow applicants!

I came back from the Aircrew Selection last month, unsuccessful in the sim part, so I put 3 new choices on my ROTP application(Logistics/Armoured/Artillery). I remember the counsellor telling me that they have received a mail from RMC stating my application has been reviewed and found suitable in all Arts & Science/Engineer programs in both RMC and Civy U. Later he told me to apply to Civy U's as well if I haven't done so.

Did anyone else receive such news like I did? Does this mean that the RMC verifies your application 'first' then process it to the selection board? or does this mean that my chance of getting in is higher?

I tried to ask this to the counsellor but the recruiting centre at the time was very busy so I really didn't want to bother them by asking twice.

I'm not sure if I should be excited to hear that or if it's something else.

Thanks guys, good luck


----------



## wannabe SF member

As for you, I was told that my application was found suitable for a degree in arts so I had the same question as you.


----------



## Tom_Swift

My application is going to be tight. Getting it in this week hopefully so I'll have a month to do CFAT, Medical, Interview.


----------



## mrmat29

I was also told to be found suitable for civy u but not for RMC since i'm in 2nd year already at civy u. I also saw a little flow chart somewhere in one of the cubicles at the recruiting centre and i believe all the applications are being sent for a sort of pre-screening process, followed by the selection board later on.


----------



## Ascendant

Just waiting to hear back at this point.

Everything went great. I'm just hoping my medical history, though no current problems, doesn't hold me back.


----------



## Ashbringer

I was told that the CF - ROTP Pilot occupation quota had been filled for this year, and were no longer accepting Pilots until after March 31st. I'm not sure I fully understand this though, how could the quota be filled if ROTP applications are not due until January 15th of this year? Perhaps someone else has heard of something along these lines? 
Thank you.


----------



## armyvern

Ashbringer said:
			
		

> I was told that the CF - ROTP Pilot occupation quota had been filled for this year, and were no longer accepting Pilots until after March 31st. I'm not sure I fully understand this though, how could the quota be filled if ROTP applications are not due until January 15th of this year? Perhaps someone else has heard of something along these lines?
> Thank you.



Well, ROTP applications are not just for Pilots - other occupations are still open so can still be applied for until the 15 Jan deadline. Perhaps, as well, that enough applications for ROTP pilot were recd prior to the deadline (ie early) to fill the avail slots.


----------



## Barts

Ashbringer said:
			
		

> I was told that the CF - ROTP Pilot occupation quota had been filled for this year, and were no longer accepting Pilots until after March 31st. I'm not sure I fully understand this though, how could the quota be filled if ROTP applications are not due until January 15th of this year? Perhaps someone else has heard of something along these lines?
> Thank you.



Who told you?  Was it a recruiter/someone else in the recruiting system?  I ask because my current understanding is that like the two previous ROTP intakes, applicants are occupationally grouped (eg. "Air Ops") initially, with MOSIDs (eg. "Pilot") assigned after they are in the system for a while (with a few exceptions).

I can see applicants being told applications for pilot are not being accepted, but *only* in the case that no positions exist for it this year *at all*. I'm definitely no SME, but that sounds unlikely.


----------



## Ashbringer

*Update*
I have double checked with some recruiters and others, and I have been informed that the pilot occupation quota has been filled for this fiscal year ending March 31st 2010. This is for DEO only, and the occupation will open back up for recruitment on April 1st 2010. As for ROTP - Pilot, you can still apply for this it is separate from the DEO pilot recruitment quota.


----------



## Arcany

I just found out yesterday that I have my medical and CFAT on the 13th, man this is such a tight squeeze! I applied for pilot, air combat systems officer and air traffic control. I'll need to go for ACS, but I obviously wont get into that before the 15th. Hows this going to work? 

Will I have to change my choices or can I do my ACS after the application due date?


----------



## Barts

Aircrew selection can be done later.  I went there 4 months after my offer was made.  The subject of actually booking it did not even come up until during the "Here's your offer..." call.


----------



## SkyHeff

I also had my offer for pilot before I completed my aircrew selection. I found out March 9th and then was sent to aircrew two weeks later. When I went to pick up the kit the week before I left, my file  manger kindly looked at me and said "You've got through the recruitment phase, and you've got your offer, now don't screw this up!".

-H


----------



## mathabos

mrmat29 said:
			
		

> I was also told to be found suitable for civy u but not for RMC since i'm in 2nd year already at civy u. I also saw a little flow chart somewhere in one of the cubicles at the recruiting centre and i believe all the applications are being sent for a sort of pre-screening process, followed by the selection board later on.



I am in the same situation as you. I am in my second year of university therefor they dont want to restart me from scratch at RMC. I have been waiting on the famous merit list since the end of October and I am waiting patiently for the selection board. Any news around what time of March that this board makes there decisions?


----------



## Bowen

Hi! I joined this site purely for get some information on RMC and ROTP. Their website is pretty detailed, but it would be excellent to get some feedback from past, current and aspiring students on their thoughts about RMC.

So I filled out my application, and have my transcript. One problem though is that I'm taking Grade 11 courses only this semester, and all my Grade 12 courses next semester. Also, my Grades aren't the best grades to say the least. Will having a strong extracurricular component raise my chances when my grades are, for lack of better words, crap? I have improved my work habits for this year but only have 1 term marks to prove it. Any feedback would be appreciated. Thank You!. =)


----------



## Arcany

Extracurricular activities will definitely raise your chances. Unfortunately, it won't carry you all the way, you still need at least a 70% to be considered for ROTP. The rest is all in the hands of other applicants (to see how competitive ROTP qualification is). Make sure you continue to do well on the current year, you still have that under your control. The interview and aptitude test would also be really important for you to do well on, so study up for those.  

I asked my recruiter about updating my marks, he explained that you can always update them but the problem is you might not get your updated marks into the selection boards on time. Speaking of not getting things in on time, did you hand your application in yet? You need to get your medical and aptitude test done by the 15th so make sure you get your application in ASAP!


----------



## Bowen

I'm handing in my application on Monday, the recruiting centre closed before I got there yesterday and their not open on weekends. I've only started this like a week ago(debating wether to take a year off or not), so I know I'm a bit behind on schedule. What kind of things will be on the aptitude test? Will they take the average of Grade 8-11 Marks, or just the Grade 11 Academic ones? If it's just Grade 11 Academic I barely make it by 74%.

I heard that they would set up the Medical, Interview and Apt.Test for me. Is this true? Or would I have to make an appointment with them?

Thank You!


----------



## Arcany

They look at your most recent marks from grade 10 onwards, but they all must be academic ones. The aptitude test is known as the CFAT, just go on google and type in "CFAT" in the search bar, you'll get lots of info on it. What you heard about them setting up your medic, interview and CFAT is true. 

The questions you're asking are really easy to find on this site, they've been asked and answered plenty of times before, I suggest you read more on ROTP and RMC online and on this forum if you're serious.


----------



## PrairieBoy

I've got another question, Arcany, about updating marks: What if some of the marks we had when we submitted our application have gone down since then? For example, I had a 75% in Mathematics when I submitted my application, not too great, but passable. I had a rather bad unit, and then failed a test, and that mark has gone far down. I might be able to recover and end this semester in the mid to high 60s. Will they still judge me based on my 75%, or will they look at the more recent marks?


----------



## Arcany

Haha, something similar is happening to me too, except this is happening to me in physics. They're going to look at your most recent mark, so just don't update your marks. BUT, I'm not sure if that's a good thing, I just know I wont be updating my marks.


----------



## hold_fast

Breaking my posting cherry in this thread:

So, I'm three years into my non-Science degree in university. I spend Christmas making some big life decisions, and then head to the CFRC here in town to discuss the CEOTP, having researched all the options and feeling that was the best path for me (as I had planned to enrol in the CF and do my university courses part-time on my own time, only to find out there was a TP for it!).

However - of course the CFRC has no information on the CEOTP. At all. No wonder I couldn't find much information about it online, as there doesn't seem to be much information in existence. So... they suggested the ROTP this past weekend, which I was fine with. I had originally avoided it, having thought of it as super competitive and not thinking they would want to pay for a bachelor's degree in English Literature... but they pushed me towards it. (Even though I read somewhere on here that the ROTP requires at least two years of subsidized schooling, and by the time it comes into affect for me, I'll only have one and a half left... yet the recruiters didn't seem to know anything about that... so maybe not.)

Now I've been rushing to try and get all the information together for my application and filling it out this past week (I got the package on Tuesday), and trying to get it in for THIS Tuesday.


So, to sum up my outlook on the future of my application:

Possible Negatives:
- Grades might not be high enough, depending on how competitive it is.
- I have a 'black spot' on my medical record, in that I went through some tough times in my teens. Had a bout with depression that saw me into a psych ward for about a month, albeit a relatively relaxed psych ward 'program' for teens. Unfortunately, how this looks in my medical records and the decision that comes from seeing it will be in the hands of some individual in Ottawa. Should they see it as a negative, I'll most likely be unable to join the Forces /at all/, not just the ROTP. If that is the case, I wish I could explain the issues to those passing judgement on my past, as I see the fact I came out successfully from this 'black spot' as a strength, and not a weakness. So, I hope they do as well.

Possible Positives:
- Applying for a MARS officer position, which everyone seems to say is in desperate need of capable individuals. (If anyone dares to just laugh at my choice of occupation, you'd best back it up with some sound reasoning - I'm tired of reading people's responses to those who choose to apply as a MARS Officer, with no reasoning behind why they think it's a bad choice.)
- Lots of extracurriculars...

I guess once I've handed it in - the rest is up to fate.



Also - from what I've read consistently in the threads here - only the paperwork needs to be in by the 15th. The medical, CFAT, and interview can be done soon after. Which is good... because I need to upgrade my glasses before I go do any eye testing and whatnot.


----------



## wannabe SF member

PrairieBoy said:
			
		

> I've got another question, Arcany, about updating marks: What if some of the marks we had when we submitted our application have gone down since then? For example, I had a 75% in Mathematics when I submitted my application, not too great, but passable. I had a rather bad unit, and then failed a test, and that mark has gone far down. I might be able to recover and end this semester in the mid to high 60s. Will they still judge me based on my 75%, or will they look at the more recent marks?



Well for me they looked at my average to see if it was at least 70%. If they do the same for you then as long as your average hasn't gone down below 70%, you're not out of it. For exemple, my grade profile is schyzophrenic to say the least. I have high  nineties in history and geography, mid-low eighties in economy and I am esperately mediocre in mathematics yet my average is above 80% so RMC found my file "academically" suitable.


----------



## VBanks

Hey, does anyone know when the early selection board is being held, or if it has already happened? I've been waiting for it since November, and the last I heard it was moved to January, but I'm not sure if this is a rumour or fact.


----------



## macknightcr

VBanks said:
			
		

> Hey, does anyone know when the early selection board is being held, or if it has already happened? I've been waiting for it since November, and the last I heard it was moved to January, but I'm not sure if this is a rumour or fact.



I too have been on the Merit List, waiting since November when I was told that there would be an early selection board in either December or January, but have not heard anything since.  Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Arcany

> Also - from what I've read consistently in the threads here - only the paperwork needs to be in by the 15th. The medical, CFAT, and interview can be done soon after. Which is good... because I need to upgrade my glasses before I go do any eye testing and whatnot.



No, you have to have your application, medical and CFAT done by the 15th, that way you're in the system.


----------



## wannabe SF member

VBanks said:
			
		

> Hey, does anyone know when the early selection board is being held, or if it has already happened? I've been waiting for it since November, and the last I heard it was moved to January, but I'm not sure if this is a rumour or fact.



I too heard the same thing from an RMC liaison officer as I had stated earlier in the thread. On the merit list too so I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Bowen

Arcany said:
			
		

> No, you have to have your application, medical and CFAT done by the 15th, that way you're in the system.


I was definitely told by the recruiting office that only the paperwork needs to be in by the 15h. I think it's preferable if the medical, interview and CFAT are done before so aswell, but not mandatory.

(Just what I was told, don't rip my post apart.)


----------



## Arcany

It's cool, I might be wrong. Here's why I believe that the medical and CFAT needed to be done by the 15th. 

I called the recruiting office a few days ago to ask if it was alright if I did my ACS test after the application deadline and the recruiter said that it was alright as long as I have my medical, CFAT and paperwork handed in by the 15th. Maybe they were wrong, but I'm going to play it safe and get my things done by the 15th.


----------



## Jacob Parent

Better not need your medical and everything done before the 15 or I won't even be considered  I live in the UK and just send my forms in this morning


----------



## blacktriangle

You had better get swimming.  ;D


----------



## terminator50

i emailed cfrc vancouver today regarding my (starting to look like problematic) medical stage and they said they sent a letter to me.... Now the interesting is I'm fine, but I'm starting to worry about what could be in the letter... anyone would have a vague idea?


----------



## Arcany

Whats problematic with your medical stage? What do they actually do during your medicals? Anything physical like pushups and all that? Or is it just blood tests and what not?


----------



## terminator50

simple stuff, nothing difficult, pushups yes alittle bit. its problematic in my opinion cuz its taking a long time... compared to everything else which was done very smoothly


----------



## calamityjoe

I'm applying since march and I had a lot of pitfalls...But still, I think I may have a chance...don't worry , sometimes we choose a hazardous path...it is bureaucracy , it meens paper work and time.


----------



## Bowen

So I handed all my paperwork in yesterday. Not going to lie I was a bit nervous since this was my first university application. So I forgot to ask when I should get a call about my CFAT, Medical and Interview. Anyone have a rough idea when I should be expecting that?(I went to the CFRC in New Westminster, BC.)

Thank You!


----------



## terminator50

i got my letter today and they require more info.... considering the time it takes for me to make a docs appointment and etc I should still make the first selection board right??


----------



## Dou You

So yesterday I received an email from the CFRC saying I need to book an update interview. I did an interview last year for ROTP Pilot but I guess I need to do another just to make sure it's still what I want. I'm assuming it won't be as long as the first, I just know the interview was what I was most nervous for during last year's application process...so hopefully I can upgrade from my original interview by going in confident, unlike last year haha. I'm guessing this will be the last thing to complete in my process though, but who knows what else the CFRC could surprise me with!


----------



## Arcany

I am so nervous right now, I don't think I've been more nervous for anything else. I have the medical and CFAT tomorrow and it's such a make or break type of thing y'know? I know that I'll be more worried about the ACS and interview though... I wonder what your updated interview will be like, 
"Hi, would you still like to be a Pilot for the CF?" 
"YESS!!!" 
"Alright, thank you, NEXT!" 

Haha...if only eh?


----------



## mrmat29

terminator50 said:
			
		

> i got my letter today and they require more info.... considering the time it takes for me to make a docs appointment and etc I should still make the first selection board right??




What was in the letter? Was it the merit list letter?


----------



## terminator50

oh no of course not... im still stuck on my medical stage =p


----------



## SocialyDistorted

Im sure it's advisable to sleep before the CFAT...but no. Can't sleep. Gwar

Anyone else going to CFRC Toronto to write it tommorow morning?


----------



## Dou You

Arcany said:
			
		

> "Hi, would you still like to be a Pilot for the CF?"
> "YESS!!!"
> "Alright, thank you, NEXT!"
> 
> Haha...if only eh?


That would definitely be nice haha but I can only wish.

 Also for Arcany, SocialyDistorted, and anyone else who has their medical and CFAT tomorrow or in the near future just concentrate on one thing at a time. The medical is nothing major at all, well mine wasn't, so don't worry about it. It involves just basic tests on your body that for the most part you have no control over. So put all your energy into the CFAT and just concentrate. If you do that you'll be fine. One thing to remember though, don't get too rattled over one question, especially early...if you're too rattled that you think you got one question wrong you won't put your full concentration into the question that comes up next and it just turns into a big snowball effect for the rest of the test. Just take it one question at a time, forget about past questions or what future questions will be like, and answer the one in front of your face to the best of your ability. That's all they ask...and I'm sure if you do that you'll do fine. Just my two cents though haha. Good luck!


----------



## Bowen

Arcany said:
			
		

> I am so nervous right now, I don't think I've been more nervous for anything else. I have the medical and CFAT tomorrow and it's such a make or break type of thing y'know? I know that I'll be more worried about the ACS and interview though... I wonder what your updated interview will be like,
> "Hi, would you still like to be a Pilot for the CF?"
> "YESS!!!"
> "Alright, thank you, NEXT!"
> 
> Haha...if only eh?



Hey you're going to the CFRC in New West right? How many days did it take for them to let you know when you're doing your CFTA and Medical, after you put your paperowrk in?


----------



## terminator50

i deal with the one in New West, in nov they took less than a week


----------



## PrairieBoy

I'm going to my CFAT and interview next Wednesday. Not too nervous about that.

What I am nervous about is my Math A30 (first half of Grade 12 Math, for you non-Saskatchewan types) mark. My teacher showed me it today: 60%   . I'll have to do pretty damn good on the final to get that up to something acceptable by RMC. Wish me luck guys!


----------



## VBanks

Hey Everyone 

I just found out some information that would be useful to many people, unless you've already heard it (which is definitely possible). Still, I'll share it anyways, for those people who haven't heard it. And please feel free to correct me if you've heard differently. Anyways, RMC has decided to not have an early selection board this year; the earliest one is the main sitting which is supposedly being held Feb. 15. More waiting!!!


----------



## Arcany

Bowen said:
			
		

> Hey you're going to the CFRC in New West right? How many days did it take for them to let you know when you're doing your CFTA and Medical, after you put your paperowrk in?



I handed my paper work in a few days before winter break started, so that would be somewhere around December 20th. It took them a while to reply since there was the whole winter break scenario, and I got a call back last week on Tuesday. I did the CFAT and medical today, and everything went pretty well. G'luck!


----------



## terminator50

VBanks said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone
> 
> I just found out some information that would be useful to many people, unless you've already heard it (which is definitely possible). Still, I'll share it anyways, for those people who haven't heard it. And please feel free to correct me if you've heard differently. Anyways, RMC has decided to not have an early selection board this year; the earliest one is the main sitting which is supposedly being held Feb. 15. More waiting!!!



Thats good!! I need a minimum for 3 weeks to get my thing done, and i really want to get in for that early selectio board


----------



## Cubby

VBanks said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone
> 
> I just found out some information that would be useful to many people, unless you've already heard it (which is definitely possible). Still, I'll share it anyways, for those people who haven't heard it. And please feel free to correct me if you've heard differently. Anyways, RMC has decided to not have an early selection board this year; the earliest one is the main sitting which is supposedly being held Feb. 15. More waiting!!!


    

ya i was told the same thing after my interview on Monday so it sounds like mid Feb is the first and main selection board.


----------



## gwones

Strange, I was told that the Selection was postponed (Again) to March.

Anybody else heard this?


----------



## Jourdan

If the selection board is postponed until February when do they start calling the applicants?


----------



## hold_fast

gwones said:
			
		

> Strange, I was told that the Selection was postponed (Again) to March.
> 
> Anybody else heard this?



I was told yesterday that it was early to mid February.


----------



## gwones

Hey guys,

So yesterday I applied to (5) civilian universities as well, _U of T, U of Guelph, Ryerson, Carleton, and Brock U_. Then I ran into a question which I couldn't find the answer from searching this forum.

My first choice of institution is RMC and I have not yet chosen the rest of the two institutions(out of the five I applied). I was wondering, if I get selected to go Civvy University instead of the RMC, do I have the choice as to which University I will be attending?

For example, assuming that my choices are as follows;

1) RMC
2) Ryerson
3) Carleton

Let's say the selection board offered an admission _only_ to Ryerson BUT I was not admitted from the University, can I request to go different University, for example, Guelph or Brock(assuming I am accepted from these two Universities)?

I understand that to qualify for Civvy U ROTP, I need to be accepted from both sides but since I only can list 2 universities out of 5 on my application, I was having a bit of trouble deciding which.

Thanks in advance for your help guys,

Good Luck!


----------



## gwones

After flipping through 30 or so pages of last year's ROTP post, seems like there was the answer. Apparently they allow you to change which Civvy University to go.

Just as a reference for anyone else that questioned same thing;

http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/79084.555


----------



## Bowen

So I went today to add a reference letter to my application, they were talking to some guy about how his chances are pretty low, because last year the lowest % average that got in was 84%.(From BC.)
Now...I'm pretty freakin worried after hearing that! My average is no where near that! I dedicated most of my time to extra-curricular events(and I messed up harsh in Grade 10.) Any one have any reassurance? lol


----------



## Arcany

Bowen said:
			
		

> So I went today to add a reference letter to my application, they were talking to some guy about how his chances are pretty low, because last year the lowest % average that got in was 84%.(From BC.)
> Now...I'm pretty freakin worried after hearing that! My average is no where near that! I dedicated most of my time to extra-curricular events(and I messed up harsh in Grade 10.) Any one have any reassurance? lol



I have no reassurance for you as I am applying for this year as well, and I'm also in BC. Not to mention...my average is at 76%, your post just scared the crap out of me. I feel sick and more worried than ever. 

I can make up some things to make us feel better like: Maybe everyone will have averages like ours, competition won't be so stiff and we'd get in. Or maybe the recruiter came up with a random number - 84% just to motivate that guy to do better in school.

We just have to do well in our current semesters and hope for the best...  :crybaby:


----------



## TFLY

Handed my paper work in mid October and got the call last week to come in for apt. test, Interview AND Medical next Tuesday.  It's going to be a long, exciting day!  I'm brushing up on my math and looking over some vocab and grammar.  The only tricky stuff for me is the math, but surprisingly it's coming back to me (It's only been 20 years since I've done any school math lol)  

Wish me luck!


----------



## gwones

TFLY said:
			
		

> Handed my paper work in mid October and got the call last week to come in for apt. test, Interview AND Medical next Tuesday.  It's going to be a long, exciting day!  I'm brushing up on my math and looking over some vocab and grammar.  The only tricky stuff for me is the math, but surprisingly it's coming back to me (It's only been 20 years since I've done any school math lol)
> 
> Wish me luck!



Just like others would tell you, try to relax and don't take too much time on one question! There is a preparation exam for the aptitude test so make sure to have a look if you haven't done so.

Good luck! and keep us updated


----------



## Arcany

I thought that the CFAT wasn't so bad, it was pretty easy. The biggest problem I had with it was the vocabulary area. There were so many words I have never seen before, so if there is some way to make your vocabulary more powerful, I would definitely take it. Best of luck!


----------



## PMedMoe

Arcany said:
			
		

> I thought that the CFAT wasn't so bad, it was pretty easy. The biggest problem I had with it was the vocabulary area. There were so many words I have never seen before, so if there is some way to make your vocabulary more powerful, I would definitely take it. Best of luck!


One thing I found useful in the vocabulary section was word origin.  I like to think that I am relatively well read and I also do crossword puzzles (New York Times Sunday puzzles).  If you can break the word down, sometimes it's easier to determine the meaning.


----------



## Tom_Swift

CFAT booked for January 28th, provided I'm successful Medical and Interview should be soon after. I just picked up a practice book for the CFAT to help me study for it. I'm finished High School on the 26th so all my final marks will be able to be submitted to RMC for selection.


----------



## TFLY

So the day unfolded like this...CFAT, Interview, LUNCH then medical!  It was a great successful day!  I have qualified for everything I applied for but I have some decisions to ponder.  The two trades I put down was Logistics officer and Health Care Administrator Officer.  Both ROTP.  The interviewer (great guy!  Loved chatting with him) said I aced the interview and did great on the CFAT.  But my marks from highschool and college where only average and that could hurt me during the selection process.  He said not do discourage me, he figures I am right on the line of a yes OR a no.  

Soooo, I could wait it out (first review board Mid March) and find out sometime in April or MAY, do nothing till Sept (not even BMQ) and then start school IF I was selected.  Then, go to BMQ next spring.  
OR
Choose another trade. I have qualified for all officer trades except one (can't remember which one that was)  If I'm selected, go to BMQ in the near future and then jump right into training.  Trouble is, it's so hard to pick...I mean, this is your career!  I have a background in computers, so I was thinking maybe something with that....I'm not sure.  I would welcome any suggestions.  

Anyway, I'm very please with my results thus far!   :blotto:


----------



## terminator50

so i assume its possible for someone to do the interview before the medical comes back from ottawa?


----------



## TFLY

> so i assume its possible for someone to do the interview before the medical comes back from ottawa?



It was possible in my case.    good luck Terminator50


----------



## Murch

So I just finished my ROTP interview, medical and CFAT yesterday. I was told in the interview I scored extremely high on the CFAT. I'm currently in my second year at a civi U, doing sociology and psychology with a B+ average (3.14 GPA). I was told after a gruelling 90 minute interview that I was suitable and capable for my three trade selections which were Armoured, Infantry, and Military Police in that order. I was then told I was also competitive for all three, and was then extended an invitation to attend the Military Police Officer Assessment Centre. I'm slated to go February 18th of this year. Has anyone else been given this offer? I'm not sure if I will go MPO if given the choice between Armoured and MPO when I hear back in March, but I see no harm in going and doing the workshops... maybe I will change my mind.

For the medical side of things, I had no hiccups. I suffered a head trauma when I was younger due to a mountain bike accident and was told to have my physician sign off on some forms saying that I have never had any complications. She cited multiple reports from the accident, saying that I had suffered no damage -- physical or psychological -- and did a quick assessment in the office. I also got dinged because of a shellfish allergy, but again, she signed off saying that there is an extremely low risk that I would suffer a severe reaction if exposed... that being said, I eat shell fish from time to time since I love it -- at worst it feels like a midget is choking me. I'm going to drop off these additions for my medical file tomorrow, and hope that when it hits that final board review, that they decide I am fit to serve my country. Right now I am in peak physical condition, my vitals are A-1, and my feet, knees, eyes and hearing are also A-1. Just that stupid allergy that is a concern. Has anyone else had this issue from a shell fish allergy? Did it make you ineligible?

All the hard parts are over, so now I need to wait for that decision! Good luck to everyone else, and hopefully I meet some of you on BMOQ, or even at the Military Police Officer Assessment Center!


----------



## Murch

TFLY said:
			
		

> I have qualified for all officer trades except one (can't remember which one that was)  If I'm selected, go to BMQ in the near future and then jump right into training.  Trouble is, it's so hard to pick...I mean, this is your career!  I have a background in computers, so I was thinking maybe something with that....I'm not sure.  I would welcome any suggestions.



Yea -- its a hard choice... it took me about a year to pick three trades... I would talk to one of the career counselors. Check out some of the Navy trades... Sigs, NCS Eng, MS Eng, MARS... depending on your degree to you should look into EME too. Best of luck though!! Hope everything works out. If I were in your situation, see if you can still go for your original trade choices, and just throw in one or two more that your interested in in case you don't make the cut for your first choices... I put Infantry down as a third choice not because I wanted a sure bet or something, but I wanted a trade I know I would still enjoy and be more than happy to serve as, but also one that would have some openings that I would be competitive for with my degree, background, and interests. Sometimes the process gets frustrating, but in the end, it will be worth it.


----------



## Dou You

So I just finished my update interview and my military potential went up! The Captain who interviewed me said I definitely improved from my last interview. I'm that much more competitive now. Needless to say, I'm pretty happy! haha. But I'd better get to class though. Cheers.


----------



## TFLY

Thanks Murch, I will look at those trades in depth.  That is exactly the problem, even though I may be qualified for certain trades, that certainly doesn't mean I'm going to like the trade.  I want to look forward to work everyday.


----------



## Murch

TFLY said:
			
		

> I want to look forward to work everyday.



I agree -- I think that is the right attitude to come in with... I think they can pick up on it in the interview process as well -- if you're joining because you really want to serve, or if your going ROTP for the benefits. Lets face it -- we stand to benefit a lot, but at the end of the day, you don't belong in the forces if you can't see the good of what you will be doing and can't find enjoyment in the specific trade. Cheers, best of luck!


----------



## PrairieBoy

So I went for my CFAT and interview today. Went very well! ;D 

I'm pretty confident that I'm going to get in, but I'm not sure just yet, and I won't know for a while. Still, good to have everything done!


----------



## Shamrock1

Hi all,
I have applied to RMC and had my application, medical, and CFAT completed before the deadline last week and am fairly certain my results have been sent to RMC to be processed. I only have a slight problem; while doing the medical last week the medic told me that my hearing was slightly off so I decided to go to a specialist and have them test my hearing as well. The results from this test confirmed that my hearing was actually above average. If I present these results to the recruiting center is there any way they could have them to RMC before the selection board starts? And if they can't would the blotched hearing test play a large part in determining whether or not I will be accepted to RMC?


----------



## Shamrock

IMPOSTER!

The pod people are coming!  The pod people are coming!


----------



## Dou You

So today I received news that I never wanted to hear. A Captain from my recruiting center called and told me that I did not even make the initial "cap" for ROTP Pilot this year. I guess all of the applicants are given a score based on their CFAT, interview, and school marks. She said I was really close but didn't make the cap. Unfortunately volunteer hours and sports are only looked at AFTER the initial score they give you. So although my extra-curriculars were phenomenal it means nothing since I didn't make the cut. So a full year after applying I was told I was not good enough. I'm still shocked it ended so sudden after a year of waiting.  I'm completely crushed...this was my dream.


----------



## gwones

Hey Dou You, I'm very sorry to hear that.

I know my experience isn't exactly the same as yours but I felt the same way when I failed my ASC. However, on my way home in the bus I asked myself a simple question. "Do I want to become a Pilot? or do I still want to become an Officer in the CF?" Well I answered 'Yes' to the latter and I decided to continue my application with different trades(Not that I just randomly chose the new trades, I really put time and effort to find what would be right for me).

Take a walk. Go have a drink. Go out for a run and maybe when you have a moment, try asking yourself the very same question like I mentioned above.

It's not the end -- others would probably tell you the same thing. Don't ever take this 'experience' in a way that would make you think you're not good enough. Instead, let's just say that you can be better. Like your quote says, don't quit. I know this is my second year just putting in applications for ROTP as well. If this is what you really want, give it another shot.

Trust me, there is a way.

Best of luck my friend


----------



## Murch

Dou You said:
			
		

> So today I received news that I never wanted to hear. A Captain from my recruiting center called and told me that I did not even make the initial "cap" for ROTP Pilot this year. I guess all of the applicants are given a score based on their CFAT, interview, and school marks. She said I was really close but didn't make the cap. Unfortunately volunteer hours and sports are only looked at AFTER the initial score they give you. So although my extra-curriculars were phenomenal it means nothing since I didn't make the cut. So a full year after applying I was told I was not good enough. I'm still shocked it ended so sudden after a year of waiting.  I'm completely crushed...this was my dream.




I would recommend that you continue with your ROTP app, put other Air Force trades -- Air Log... Air Nav. etc. Even if you get an Air Force trade that doesn't require Air Crew Selection which is in need, just try to get in your desired trades element. You can at least get up to phase 3 training and not have to redo anything later. Apply for a remuster once your grades are better. Best of luck.


----------



## Barts

Dou You: Don't be completely crushed yet.  Selections will continue until all of the positions are filled (ie. you could get a call in August, if someone backs out) but worst case right now is you don't make it *this year*.

You weren't told you were "unsuitable for employment", you just didn't make it* this time*.  Now is when your character shows.  Do you give up and walk away forever?  Try again next year, after finding ways to improve your score?  

Your life = your choice.

The air force motto, "Per Ardua ad Astra" means "Through Adversity to the Stars"   Take from it what you will, but I see it as a personal challenge.


----------



## Dou You

Thank you for the insight everyone. I took everything mentioned to heart and appreciate it very much. Although my post may have seemed like I was giving up, that is not the case at all. I had just received the call right before the post and probably should have waited until I cooled down to post (like right now), but I assure you I will not give up. I was just frustrated because this was my second year applying, and I believed that it was my last shot. This is because I am in second year right now and by selections next year I will be in 3rd year, leaving only 1 full year of subsidization which is below the minimum of 1.5 years. However the Captain did say I was eligible to apply again next year, but I don't know if this was just a mistake, or if it is the truth. I will be calling her tomorrow with many questions. But no matter what, I know I want to be a Pilot in the CF. Although I have explored many of my options as you suggested gwones, I would not be satisfied by giving up an opportunity at Pilot by taking an offer of a different trade. Therefore I will not be applying for ROTP for any other trade this year and will hopefully be able to try for ROTP Pilot next year. Pilot is all I want, it's all I have ever wanted, and will continue to be what I strive for. I will never give up, and I know one day I will be flying in the CF. Good luck to all other ROTP applicants the rest of the way.

D Y


----------



## gwones

That's good to hear Dou You. Some people choose to go with other options, some don't and I completely understand and respect your opinion. More than anything, I wish you best of luck.

Good news will come


----------



## b_raakesh

Dou You, did they say that they aren't accepting anymore pilots at all? as in all the spots were already filled? I applied for Air Eng RMC, but my best friend applied for pilot but they cant seem to process his file fast enough last year he had a medical delay and this year he's had to fill out the forms 5 times(not exaggerating) all he has left is the interview but they keep losing his files/or always something. I'm just hoping he makes it on to the list.


----------



## Arcany

Sorry to hear that Dou You, I received similar news as well. They said my application isn't very competitive, I can still go for it, but the chances that I'd make it are very slim. They said I would have a much better chance at Aerospace Control Officer. I talked it over with my parents, and the idea grew on me, so I decided it was fine to change it to Aerospace Control. I figured that I'd still be serving for the CF, AND I'd get a great education from RMC, sounds like a winning situation!  :nod: 

Only thing I'm confused about is the fact that they are telling us to apply for certain MOCs already, aren't they supposed to do that at the end of our first year? Aren't they only supposed to fit us into an element right now? What the heck is going on! 

Now I see you guys writing some things about remustering into pilot, which is something I'd like to try for. When is the best time to attempt for remustering?


----------



## Hamegreg

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum and I've read the whole thread last night, it's amazing how this helped me to prepare my interview which is tomorow morning.
I'm 17 and passed both CFAT and medical. I listed in as aerospace engineer.


----------



## SkyHeff

To the best of my understanding, they have done away with the occupational groupings and are offering specific occupations. I enrolled last summer and the group I was with were assigned occupational groupings, but just before Christmas everyone had received their specific occupations.

As for recommending you a specific occupation, that has no bearing on what will actually be offered. It is most likely a nudge based on how the recruiter feels you stack up and the occupational needs of the CF at this time.

As I am only a new Officer Cadet, this is all based off my current understanding and as I am not privy to the big picture, take my words as only my understanding.

- Heff


----------



## Shamrock1

Hi guys, I'm also new to this post and I have also applied to RMC this year and am trying to be a Pilot. I was just wondering though if applying for Pilot decreases your chances of getting into RMC because of the amount of people trying to get into the program. Would it be more worthwhile for me to go for a different trade?


----------



## Hamegreg

> Hi guys, I'm also new to this post and I have also applied to RMC this year and am trying to be a Pilot. I was just wondering though if applying for Pilot decreases your chances of getting into RMC because of the amount of people trying to get into the program. Would it be more worthwhile for me to go for a different trade?



I applied for pilot as second choice and realized on this forum that there is in fact a lot of people trying to join for this particular enlistment... I would also guess that it depends on the year you're going in (Straight from the beginning, or joining while in university). There are many other factors that may decrease your chances of getting in, not only the fact that you asked for pilot. 

These are my thoughts and i might be wrong


----------



## gwones

I remember back in January 2009 I completed my first ROTP application with Pilot-only but after the final interview I was told that my chance of getting in is _slim to none_, however; it's up to my decision whether or not to continue on with the current trade selection. I continued without a second thought and then bam! there was the bad news. 

Then I completed my second ROTP application in October 2009, again, with Pilot-only but unfortunately I failed the ACS in December. So I decided to continue with 3 other trades(AF ENG - LOG - ARTY). The Lieutenant that interviewed me said that things are looking good for me as an ARTY O but like any applicants, nothing is guaranteed.

Now Pilot, from what I have heard pretty much the whole time, is one of the most desired trade in the Canadian Forces and therefore; it is _always_ competitive. Also, I was told that the competition is steeper for ROTP Pilot this year.

By the way, I'm surprised to hear that some people are already hearing the no-good news because the selection has not even started.

Anyways, good luck.


----------



## SkyHeff

It appears the people who have got the no-go calls did not make the cut off for attending aircrew selection, and thus will not be part of the selection boards. Someone in my class received such a call and was advised that competition is especially competitive this year, and to reapply next year with a built up portfolio.

I also have a friend who received his call for aircrew today, and he was told he had to complete the course by March 1st. It sounds like they've changed the process to see whether you pass aircrew before hitting the selection boards. I had my offer for pilot last year before I had even confirmed my aircrew dates.

But, as I have also learned, don't give up and keep working at it. I met people last summer who received offers in August. The others are reapplying this year after taking the time to build on their portfolio.

Best of luck,
- Heff


----------



## b_raakesh

Hey guys, I just want to confirm the following.

1. There was no early selection boards this year
2. The 1st boards are mid feb?


----------



## PrairieBoy

Dou You, I was in similar straits, except the officer at my CFRC didn't let the Forces call me to tell me that I hadn't made pilot, he just told me that, with my kind of grades in Mathematics and Physics, getting into Pilot was highly unlikely. There are so many possible trades in the CF that you shouldn't give up if you just don't get your first choice. I switched my first choice to Infantry Officer and, according to the recruiter at least, all I have to do is wait for the paperwork to get pushed through. 

Like everyone else has said already: Don't give up, there's something in the CF for you. It may not be pilot, but there is something.


----------



## Hamegreg

> 1. There was no early selection boards this year
> 2. The 1st boards are mid feb?



The first board will be by the beginning of February, everyone who'd already been to their interview before that will get some news by mid February. This is what my interviewer told me today. 

By the way, the interview is not hard at all, just be yourself and relax.


----------



## Arcany

Hamegreg said:
			
		

> The first board will be by the beginning of February, everyone who'd already been to their interview before that will get some news by mid February. This is what my interviewer told me today.
> 
> By the way, the interview is not hard at all, just be yourself and relax.



Was your interview the whole 2.5 hours shebang? Or did it take 15 mins?


----------



## Hamegreg

> Was your interview the whole 2.5 hours shebang? Or did it take 15 mins?



My interview lasted around 1h and a half.. with all the last minute forms (racism and drugs ones)


----------



## gwones

Good to hear.

Last time I asked about the selection board, I was told that it was moved to mid-March but I guess early Feb is good!


----------



## b_raakesh

I was just told by my file manager that they didnt have an early board in Dec 09.   The Board will be held mid March. more waiting


----------



## Brandon177

Is anyone else heading up to Trenton for ACS this weekend?


----------



## Hamegreg

> I was just told by my file manager that they didnt have an early board in Dec 09.   The Board will be held mid March. more waiting



Are you sure about this ? Cause my interviewer said i would get news by mid-February .....


----------



## Gunner_Askett

At my interview today I was told the selection boards are 10 March.  I hope thats correct.


----------



## SocialyDistorted

Brandon177 said:
			
		

> Is anyone else heading up to Trenton for ACS this weekend?



I should be, but my interview was cancelled and rescheduled twice   (hapenning next week)

Hopefully I can at least get MARS


----------



## Brandon177

Good luck on the rest of your application . Is there any word of how many are being selected for ACS this year?


----------



## Arcany

It's been a whole week and my air factor's still not in yet, is it normal to take this long?!


----------



## SkyHeff

Air factor results from Downsview? I think mine were close to a month or more.

My friend is heading to ASC this weekend, and I overhead a kid at the airport talking about going this week. Sounds like a full course.


----------



## Dou You

Arcany said:
			
		

> It's been a whole week and my air factor's still not in yet, is it normal to take this long?!



Ya it also took over a month for me to receive my air factor after aircrew selection. And also after receiving the news about Pilot this year I did some deep thinking and then more deeper thinking...and then a little more thinking, and I've actually decided to go through with my ROTP application this year for ACSO. After all of the thinking I've done I'm pretty excited to go through with it now, so I guess we'll see what happens! I'm hoping for the best. Cheers everyone!


----------



## Arcany

Dou You said:
			
		

> Ya it also took over a month for me to receive my air factor after aircrew selection. And also after receiving the news about Pilot this year I did some deep thinking and then more deeper thinking...and then a little more thinking, and I've actually decided to go through with my ROTP application this year for ACSO. After all of the thinking I've done I'm pretty excited to go through with it now, so I guess we'll see what happens! I'm hoping for the best. Cheers everyone!



That's awesome! You're still in the game then, at least you got ACSO! They said my application isn't even competitive for ACSO, it was best if I just went Aerospace Control Officer. I hope they don't take a whole month for me, I want my interview ASAP and get on the first selection board. I need to be on every board lol!


----------



## 097004610

31engnr said:
			
		

> At my interview today I was told the selection boards are 10 March.  I hope thats correct.




So does this mean we probably won't hear anything until April?  I am just getting antsy.  Had my application in since September 09.

Good Luck to ALL!!


----------



## TFLY

> So does this mean we probably won't hear anything until April?  I am just getting antsy.  Had my application in since September 09.



That's what my interviewer told me.  Actually, he said if I hadn't heard anything by mid-April, give him a call.  I'm antsy too, mine has been in since October.  CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## wannabe SF member

Ok, this is starting to get really confusing. I'm getting contradictory messages fom evewhere. On one side recruitment and the RMC liaison officer tell me that the board happens in early February but then I'm also being told by other people that they've been told by their CFRC that the board meets in March.

Is there anynody in recruitment that could clear it up?


----------



## Hamegreg

> On one side recruitment and the RMC liaison officer tell me that the board happens in early February


I've been told the same thing... it's getting more and more confusing ... who's right ? 

Is there anyone who has already been through ROTP  here ? if yes, when did you get news about it ?


----------



## gwones

Just relax everyone... We're gonna find out sooner or later. If you REALLY REALLY can't help it, then give your interviewer a call.



> Is there anyone who has already been through ROTP  here ? if yes, when did you get news about it ?



Well if anyone cared to read last year's ROTP thread, it was March when people started to receive the news. BUT things are different for this year as there was no early selection plus the first selection board was postponed.

So hang in there!!!


----------



## Hamegreg

> Well if anyone cared to read last year's ROTP thread, it was March when people started to receive the news. BUT things are different for this year as there was no early selection plus the first selection board was postponed.
> 
> So hang in there!!!


Yeah.. you're right... many things changed this year, wish we could all know what's happening ..


----------



## SocialyDistorted

For anyone that applied at CFRC Toronto

I remember the medical is in a different office than the CFRC, but I have no idea where I'm supposed to go. Theyre closed on the weekend and I need to be there at 0800 on Monday morning. Why didnt I find out you ask? Because the CFRC closes at 4 on Friday, and a message was left on my voicemail while I was in class (not complaining, just explaining). Anyone know where exactly I'm to go?


----------



## gwones

SocialyDistorted said:
			
		

> For anyone that applied at CFRC Toronto
> 
> I remember the medical is in a different office than the CFRC, but I have no idea where I'm supposed to go. Theyre closed on the weekend and I need to be there at 0800 on Monday morning. Why didnt I find out you ask? Because the CFRC closes at 4 on Friday, and a message was left on my voicemail while I was in class. Anyone know where exactly I'm to go?



There are two separate offices in the same building, one is, like you've mentioned, the CFRC and the other is the medical. Go inside the building through the main entrance, walk straight until you see the CFRC then follow the hallway to the left. You will find the entrance door at the end, to your right.

OR, 

Going through the back entrance may save you some time. The med office is to the left as you walk inside the building. You can't miss it


----------



## SocialyDistorted

Thanks gwones, I'm pretty sure I know what you're talking about


----------



## SocialyDistorted

Got an e-mail saying I've been rejected  Interview and Med are cancelled. Bloody grade 11 marks... best of luck to everyone else!


----------



## TFLY

SociallyDistorted...Don't give up, there is something you will be happy with in the CF.  My marks from high school are a threat to me as well.  Finished the interview and Medical, but still have not heard.  Waiting for the review board.  However, if I am rejected I will choose another trade.  I have been studying all the trades available to me.  I just know this is something I want to do, one way or another.

Can't believe they told you via email though, wow.


----------



## X2012

Hey, is anybody else going on aircrew selection in the next couple of weeks? I just got a call about it last week and I'm super excited!


----------



## calamityjoe

I'm supposed to pass by a MP comitee before I can attend to Kingston college...still got no news...

Shoul'd I cry out loud?  ;D

As an Intel Officer aspirant...Do I have to pass some tests first? 

I guess I'll drink a lot of lemonade in the next months!  :nod:

Thats happy that you have been invited to the aircrew selection, congratulations X2012. It is a step on the good way. Give us some news about it, If I'm outta luck, I'll drink a bews at your succes  ...


----------



## SocialyDistorted

TFLY said:
			
		

> SociallyDistorted...Don't give up, there is something you will be happy with in the CF.  My marks from high school are a threat to me as well.  Finished the interview and Medical, but still have not heard.  Waiting for the review board.  However, if I am rejected I will choose another trade.  I have been studying all the trades available to me.  I just know this is something I want to do, one way or another.
> 
> Can't believe they told you via email though, wow.



 More than a little bit ouch to say the least, but I did apply late and it was very rushed, so at least now I have time to train and get back into shape school and fitness wise for next year. That and I can actually apply for pilot next year too, as i didnt get to go to ACS since my interview and medical were supposed to be tommorow. I think another year of high school would be good...it would let me do Chem and Physics as I didn't take them this year. All I know is I WANT this, heh.


----------



## Dou You

Just did a 15 minute update interview for ACSO over the phone and she said my score went up yet again. I'm hoping it's enough this time! She said I should hear by the end of March. Just the final stretch of waiting now...


----------



## terminator50

A quick update with me, I had to get an appointment with my cardiologist to get info on a procedure I got done.... If you guys ever had to deal with specialists you would know that it takes a hell of a long time to get an appointment with them. So I got it in last week, and phoned today, and surprisingly the medical staff in Ottawa only received it today!! I was surprised that the CF used regular mail for this type of thing. The officer on the phone says now that I'm cutting it close, he can't be certain if I can make the selection board. But I know the cardiologists report says I have no limitations and is good to go. So it should be a quick response hopefully from Ottawa. After that I still got the interview.....sadly I wanted to avoid this scenario, but my application process has gone through lots of bumps prior and has always pulled through, so I have confidence that I will make the deadline.


----------



## TFLY

Good Luck Terminator50...

This waiting is hard.  I'm a little worried that I have not heard back yet about my medical.  I did have to get two forms filled out by my Dr. about headaches and a back issue.  I'm hoping I hear something this week.  

I am somewhat tempted to look into another trade at this point. Eager to get started on my career, I do have some qualifications that I was told may grant me "years of service" from the get go.  The thought of starting my career now as apposed to 4 years from now is very appealing to me.  Anyone else in this boat?


----------



## macknightcr

That is really cutting it close since the selection board has already began to sit, but TFLY I know what you mean but I am looking at it as my pention starts as soon as I enroll so it will be like my career is starting right away.  

This waiting is killing me, I can't wait for this to happen.


----------



## SkyHeff

With the long awaited selections boards on the horizon, I would just like to offer some small advice to help alleviate the anxiety you will all most likely be feeling.

If you read that someone on this board received an offer or did not receive an offer, don't jump to any conclusions about your own status! Last year people were freaking out that they hadn't heard yet where others had, when the fact was that not all recruiting centres had received the list of offers yet. You will be contacted either way, so while waiting is the worst part of it, don't jump to conclusions that just elevate your stress levels.  :nod:

Best of luck to all!
- Heff18


----------



## TFLY

Great Advice Heff!  Thanks! By the way, what does "slightly above useless" mean?  Yup, I creeped your profile.   ;D


----------



## terminator50

Well i got my interview set haha two days before the deadline.... this is cutting it close but as long as i get through ill be happy


----------



## ReidMeyers

Hey guys,

I am currently applying for ROTP for signals officer first then intell second. (was gonna go combat arms like infantry etc but my eyes are too bad   ) THE WAITING IS THE WORST. I seem to remember recruiter told me I would find out during march, but i don't remember where exactly. If some one could clarify that for me, that would be AWESOME. Im kinda worried about my marks not being up to snuff. Good luck to all you guys and if someone could clarify when were supposed to know approximately.

PS If we get rejected, do we find out at the same time as we would if we did get in?


----------



## SocialyDistorted

TFLY said:
			
		

> Great Advice Heff!  Thanks! By the way, what does "slightly above useless" mean?  Yup, I creeped your profile.   ;D



I've heard some guys at Civvie U using it to describe themselves cause of their rank (Ocdt.) 

Not sure if that applies to RMC as well


----------



## Jourdan

ReidMeyers said:
			
		

> I seem to remember recruiter told me I would find out during march, but i don't remember where exactly. If some one could clarify that for me, that would be AWESOME. I'm kinda worried about my marks not being up to snuff. Good luck to all you guys and if someone could clarify when were supposed to know approximately.
> 
> PS If we get rejected, do we find out at the same time as we would if we did get in?



My RC and a RMC coach that recruited me have told me to expect a call by the end of march. Don't freak out if you haven't received a call by then because another recruiter told me that in the past they have sent out acceptance calls as late as June. 

Like Heff said, You will get a call no matter what. Whether it be for offer or to tell you you didn't make the cut.  If you are seriously worried about your status you can always go to your local RC and ask them to give you an idea of how competitive you are. However, If the personnel at your RC are always busy, don't bother going. If the personnel at your RC don't like you, don't bother going.


----------



## ReidMeyers

wow, I don't think i could keep my sanity until June  :-\. Man I hope the guys at my RC don't hate me for whatever reason  :-\.

Thanks for the help


----------



## daindophia

I did my CFAT in October and was scheduled to have the medical and the interview in early November but they were cancelled due to a missing security clearance forms in my application. I had kind of given up hope on RMC for the past three months and was really looking into other universities. AND THE RECRUITING CENTER CALLED ME TODAY FOR AN INTERVIEW ON WEDNESDAY! I am so happy but nervous beyond words. 

Looking around in the forum, I see that many people are already going to ACS and whatnot (I have a friend who's done it or doing it soon). I applied for Pilot, but because I'm being contacted so late for an interview, does this mean I'm probably not considered as a candidate for pilot?


----------



## Klark_Brockie

I had originally applied in November of last year but being unsuccessful in my CFAT I had to rewrite the test. The second time I wrote it I passed. The wait is killing me. Is anybody else planning on going to RMC?


----------



## calamityjoe

Yes, we can say I am ''planning'' to fo to RMC...

On the other hand I'm planning to go to another College as trust worthy as the RMC.  Maybe it is the reason why I'm not getting killed by the wait...

Or maybe it is because I feel revolted a little...don't you?


----------



## Jourdan

calamityjoe said:
			
		

> Yes, we can say I am ''planning'' to fo to RMC...
> 
> On the other hand I'm planning to go to another College as trust worthy as the RMC.  Maybe it is the reason why I'm not getting killed by the wait...
> 
> Or maybe it is because I feel revolted a little...don't you?



revolted? On what account? 



			
				Klark_Brockie said:
			
		

> I had originally applied in November of last year but being unsuccessful in my CFAT I had to rewrite the test. The second time I wrote it I passed. The wait is killing me. Is anybody else planning on going to RMC?



I'm planning to go to RMC. No that's not right, I'm dead set on going to RMC. In fact, the only university I applied to was RMC. But I'm not worrying because I know EXACTLY what I will be doing if I don't get in.


----------



## Murch

Just a quick update on my situation:

I got cleared by my allergist yesterday, saying that I no longer have allergies, and have no need to carry epinephrine. That was Thursday. I literally ran from my Doctors office to the RC, showed up all sweaty and panting only to have the receptionist tell me that the Physician's Assistant, the person I had to see, had gone home early. I then got the recruiter who interviewed me to take the paperwork for me.

I called this morning, and the physician's assistant had not yet received it from the recruiter. I'm currently trying to get ahold of that recruiter and kicking myself for leaving that letter with some one other than the guy it had to get to. Today is the deadline, and the physician's assistant who is sympathetic to my case said he would have it purolated so they would receive it at the RMO Monday morning, making me good to go for the first round of selection.


----------



## TFLY

Hey Murch, I'm in the same boat...I had the Medical staff who did my medical and the Captain who did my interview both trying to see if they could get my stuff to the MO today.  The problem is, they are not answering the phone in Ottawa and they are not sure if they should just fax it with out knowing if the MO will even be able to look at it today.  I have a few hours of holding my breath to find out if I made it.  (talk about under the wire!)

Good luck!


----------



## X2012

I'm in the freaking out boat right now too! I'm supposed to be at aircrew selection on Monday and they 're Purolating the plane tickets, medical stuff and the claims forms to me. It's supposed to be getting here today, but it's an our past when the Purolator truck usually arrives, so I think I'm going to call them now.
I know you'll think I'm going into the wrong line of work when I say this, but I hate not knowing what's going on and not being able to do anything about it!


----------



## Murch

TFLY -- it sucks eh? We get cleared by medical (I've been trying to sort this for about 2 months now, just took forever to see the right doctor) and now we don't know if we will make the first round! I don't know what your Recruiter told you, but the Captain dealing with me did explain how the selection works. Even if we miss the first round, there is still a pretty good chance we can get picked up becuase (for whatever ridiculous reason after going through this long process) people decline the offers, or they don't get enough suitable applicants for a trade. I have Infantry as a third choice, and Armored as a first. I think my chances will be good that I may get a call in June asking me if I would take an offer for Infantry. We'll see how the chips fall I guess. Best of luck!! Hopefully we both made it.

X2012 -- That is rough! Hope it works out.


----------



## terminator50

its okay.... guess what? My medical came back approved thirty mins before my interview was about to be cancelled!!! But everything for me worked out and I'll be on the selection board!!! Best thing is to be as optimistic as u can!!!


----------



## Smackimus

Huzzah! It's great to hear that things finally worked out just fine for you in the end...

Welcome aboard HMCS Waiting-for-the-call! 

By the way, does anyone know whether RETP candidates are selected at the same time as ROTP candidates, or some time after?


----------



## terminator50

Smackimus said:
			
		

> Huzzah! It's great to hear that things finally worked out just fine for you in the end...
> 
> Welcome aboard HMCS Waiting-for-the-call!
> 
> By the way, does anyone know whether RETP candidates are selected at the same time as ROTP candidates, or some time after?



I like that HMCS waiting for the call hahahahahhaha


----------



## Brandon177

I just rejected acceptance to RMC does this hurt my chances for being selected for Civ ROTP.


----------



## gwones

Brandon177 said:
			
		

> I just rejected acceptance to RMC does this hurt my chances for being selected for Civ ROTP.



I guess the selection board has taken place already?


----------



## carolineanne

Smackimus said:
			
		

> Huzzah! It's great to hear that things finally worked out just fine for you in the end...
> 
> Welcome aboard HMCS Waiting-for-the-call!
> 
> By the way, does anyone know whether RETP candidates are selected at the same time as ROTP candidates, or some time after?



someone should make a new topic in the forum called HMCS waiting-for-the-call
its creative
i like it


----------



## Hamegreg

> I'm in the freaking out boat right now too! I'm supposed to be at aircrew selection on Monday and they 're Purolating the plane tickets, medical stuff and the claims forms to me. It's supposed to be getting here today, but it's an our past when the Purolator truck usually arrives, so I think I'm going to call them now.
> I know you'll think I'm going into the wrong line of work when I say this, but I hate not knowing what's going on and not being able to do anything about it!



About the Aircrew selection, i've been to the CFRC this weak and began talking with a corporal there, we talked about the aircrew selection. He told me somethings about it i didn't know and that i think you would all like to know. If you go there you have to know a bit how planes works (mostly instrument panel), cause the simulator is where the major part of the "to become" pilots fails... You could also get yourself a copy of Flight simulator or something just like it to get to know the way a plane is meant to be driven. Good luck to you !


----------



## macknightcr

Brandon177 said:
			
		

> I just rejected acceptance to RMC does this hurt my chances for being selected for Civ ROTP.



When did you recieve your offer?  In the 2009-2010 ROTP thread I read about a few people that turned down RMC to attend Civy U.  They didn't seem to have any problems so I don't know.


----------



## Brandon177

I received the acceptance on Thursday to RMC. They however were only basing that on the application letter and nothing else like interview, medical or CFAT because the selection process hasn't started yet.


----------



## gwones

Brandon177 said:
			
		

> I received the acceptance on Thursday to RMC. They however were only basing that on the application letter and nothing else like interview, medical or CFAT because the selection process hasn't started yet.



I think you're talking about the initial application screening where you were found 'suitable' for your desired program.


----------



## terminator50

say has anyone gotten an email from the cf with a url that tells u to click it to apply for security clearance??? I'll copy and paste the email if anyone has trouble understanding me later.... I tried clicking on the link but it seems as if the server is always offline....


----------



## George Wallace

terminator50 said:
			
		

> say has anyone gotten an email from the cf with a url that tells u to click it to apply for security clearance??? I'll copy and paste the email if anyone has trouble understanding me later.... I tried clicking on the link but it seems as if the server is always offline....



As this is a thread on people joining the CF to become officers, and as it is also one of the site guidelines to show some professionalism in one's communications skills (ie. spelling, grammar, CAPITALIZATION, sentence structure, etc.); one would expect someone who has aspirations of becoming an officer to at the very least attempt to start improving their written communication skills on application to join the CF.

As for your email, perhaps you should try that link on a DWAN computer, and not one on the internet at home.  

You may also try going to the Treasury Board of Canada site and printing off the TBS/SCT 330-60E form, and then find the TBS/SCT 330-23e.  These should have been in the package that your received from the CFRC so that you can research and fill them in prior to returning them to the CFRC.  At the CFRC, they will be able to verify that you have filled them in properly.  Then they may submit them electronically (on the intranet),.  They WILL have you sign the hardcopies that must be submitted.  

There are also many topics on this site that cover this question.


----------



## macknightcr

gwones said:
			
		

> I think you're talking about the initial application screening where you were found 'suitable' for your desired program.



That's what I'm thinking too.  It just doesn't sound right that one person would be accepted based only on their application questionaire.  But if it's true congrats, if a misunderstanding good luck.


----------



## George Wallace

Hamegreg said:
			
		

> About the Aircrew selection, i've been to the CFRC this weak and began talking with a corporal there, we talked about the aircrew selection. He told me somethings about it i didn't know and that i think you would all like to know. If you go there you have to know a bit how planes works (mostly instrument panel), cause the simulator is where the major part of the "to become" pilots fails... You could also get yourself a copy of Flight simulator or something just like it to get to know the way a plane is meant to be driven. Good luck to you !





			
				Hamegreg said:
			
		

> About the Aircrew selection, I've been to the CFRC this week and began talking with a Corporal there.  We talked about the aircrew selection. He told me somethings about it I didn't know and that I think you would all like to know. If you go there you have to know a bit how planes works (mostly instrument panel), because the simulator is where the major part of the "to become" pilots fails... You could also get yourself a copy of Flight simulator or something just like it to get to know the way  how a plane is meant to be driven flown. Good luck to you !


----------



## gwones

macknightcr said:
			
		

> That's what I'm thinking too.  It just doesn't sound right that one person would be accepted based only on their application questionaire.  But if it's true congrats, if a misunderstanding good luck.



The "I rejected" part confused me as well ;D but we'll find out.


----------



## Brandon177

They did say I was accepted at RMC I do not know if that was a mistake on their part but that is what I was told. Also, I am in my first year of university currently so I don't know if that would have anything to do with why I was told that.


----------



## gwones

Brandon177 said:
			
		

> They did say I was accepted at RMC I do not know if that was a mistake on their part but that is what I was told. Also, I am in my first year of university currently so I don't know if that would have anything to do with why I was told that.



I see. In that case, congratulations! Many of us here are waiting for the call as well.

Best of luck


----------



## Brandon177

Now I just have to wait to hopefully be accepted for ROTP  Civ.


----------



## terminator50

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As this is a thread on people joining the CF to become officers, and as it is also one of the site guidelines to show some professionalism in one's communications skills (ie. spelling, grammar, CAPITALIZATION, sentence structure, etc.); one would expect someone who has aspirations of becoming an officer to at the very least attempt to start improving their written communication skills on application to join the CF.
> 
> As for your email, perhaps you should try that link on a DWAN computer, and not one on the internet at home.
> 
> You may also try going to the Treasury Board of Canada site and printing off the TBS/SCT 330-60E form, and then find the TBS/SCT 330-23e.  These should have been in the package that your received from the CFRC so that you can research and fill them in prior to returning them to the CFRC.  At the CFRC, they will be able to verify that you have filled them in properly.  Then they may submit them electronically (on the intranet),.  They WILL have you sign the hardcopies that must be submitted.
> 
> There are also many topics on this site that cover this question.



What is a DWAN computer??? As well those two forms have been filled out and completed when I was filling out my application


----------



## mrmat29

I've filled those out as well but i got no email. Maybe your file is not 100% upgraded.


----------



## terminator50

"This email has been generated from the webSCPS on behalf of your unit security officer *********************.  Please click on the underlined link below to proceed in filling out your request for a security clearance.
Your login and password are the same as before.  If you have forgotten your password, kindly request for your unit security supervisor to regenerate it.
PLEASE NOTE:  YOUR PASSWORD IS CASE SENSITIVE."

Thats basically the email I got. If this is regarding my security background check, then I am confused. During my interview my interviewer and I actually talked to the ROTP clerk and made sure that I didn't need an "email" regarding my background check as I have lived in Canada for over ten years straight. So this is abit confusing. We had to go to the ROTP clerk as apparently there was some confusion with another applicant of a similar name that required such an email regarding his background.


----------



## gcclarke

You may want to contact your CFRC about this. The web Security Clearance Processing System is only accessible via the Defence Wide Area Network (our intranet). The fact that you're being sent an e-mail from the system if you're not currently in the CF (And in possession of a DWAN account / @forces.gc.ca e-mail account) indicates to me that some type of error has occurred in your application.


----------



## macknightcr

I was looking at the 2009-2010 ROTP Board of this site and noticed that this week last year was when the initial offers were extended.  Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## terminator50

gcclarke said:
			
		

> You may want to contact your CFRC about this. The web Security Clearance Processing System is only accessible via the Defence Wide Area Network (our intranet). The fact that you're being sent an e-mail from the system if you're not currently in the CF (And in possession of a DWAN account / @forces.gc.ca e-mail account) indicates to me that some type of error has occurred in your application.



Thats already been done =). Say when the CFRCs send our files to RMC, do they send the entire file (transcripts,applications and all) or do they send just the interviewer's report?


----------



## gwones

macknightcr said:
			
		

> I was looking at the 2009-2010 ROTP Board of this site and noticed that this week last year was when the initial offers were extended.  Has anyone heard anything?



I'd be very excited to hear about the offers too, however; things are a little different for this year as the selection board was postponed a couple of times. I believe it was February for last year and that is why people were getting the phone calls during this time but the selection board sits in March for this year so I'm expecting, if selected early, to hear from the CFRC at the end of this month, or even later.

Too bad the civilian universities(Although my first choice is RMC) sent me offers with a 'deadline' so I have to somehow decide by March 15th with a yes or no


----------



## Barts

gwones said:
			
		

> I have to somehow decide by March 15th with a yes or no



Have you not decided whether you'll attend university? Isn't that cutting it a bit close?  :

Think of it as a backup plan, and consider eventualities.  You may get subsidized for RMC, or Civi U, or not.  Are you willing to go to Civi U? With or without subsidization?

Case a: You get offered RMC.  If you accepted the Civi U's offer and put down a deposit, you're out a deposit. That sucks, but you still will get a subsidized education, and pay, like us cool kids.   :camo:

Case b: You get offered Civi U.  If you accepted the Civi U.. etc. then all is cool, if not, you don't get to go to school.


One of the hard realities of life is that not all backup plans are free.   (here's my :2c: as a deposit)
Would you rather the Civi U's hadn't accepted you?


----------



## mrmat29

My MCC told me the selection board sits down March 1st (today).


----------



## gwones

Barts said:
			
		

> Have you not decided whether you'll attend university? Isn't that cutting it a bit close?  :
> 
> Think of it as a backup plan, and consider eventualities.  You may get subsidized for RMC, or Civi U, or not.  Are you willing to go to Civi U? With or without subsidization?
> 
> Case a: You get offered RMC.  If you accepted the Civi U's offer and put down a deposit, you're out a deposit. That sucks, but you still will get a subsidized education, and pay, like us cool kids.   :camo:
> 
> Case b: You get offered Civi U.  If you accepted the Civi U.. etc. then all is cool, if not, you don't get to go to school.
> 
> 
> One of the hard realities of life is that not all backup plans are free.   (here's my :2c: as a deposit)
> Would you rather the Civi U's hadn't accepted you?



Thank you for your comment. Yes, it's a little complicated  For me here's what happened so far.

I have two offers from two different civilian universities, which I initially applied as a backup plan,

1) Civil Eng
2) Management

And below are the three occupations that I listed down for ROTP,

1) CONST ENGR O
2) LOG O
3) ARTY O

And the offers I received go with the occupations in the same order. I'll have to enter a program which matches my potential CF occupation but that is unknown at this time and I don't think it's even possible for ROTP offers to go out before the 15th.

Of course, if I receive an offer for RMC, then I won't have to worry about all of the above. Just like you have mentioned 

If I am not accepted to ROTP this year, I'm planning to re-apply for NCM positions as there are great career opportunities as well.


----------



## Murch

Just wanted to put in my 2 cents about what some one had previously stated regarding the selection boards sitting March 1st. I was told they wont be sitting down until mid-month, which seems to indicate to me that the absolute deadline for everything is March 1st, since as myself and another candidate learned last week, the deadline for medical stuff was Friday.

I sincerely hope everyone hears back soon, it is a lot of anxiety to experience over a period of time... but I think everyone should stop speculating -- put it in the back of your mind, and just wait. I'm not even going to expect to hear back until June to be on the safe side.

On that note, there are multiple selection boards depending on your trade -- they need to fill trades and won't close selection until they match what they need this year, or have decided that no candidates remaining are suitable. My close friend didn't hear until July that he had been picked.


----------



## Barts

gwones said:
			
		

> I'll have to enter a program which matches my potential CF occupation but that is unknown at this time



Maybe I can help a bit. (although I'm starting to edge out of my lane here)

ARTY has no apparent specific degree requirement (other than *having* one)
LOG has a list of 'preferred' degrees, not 'required' ones
CONSTR ENGR requires the BEng or BSc in whatever applied sciences

Unless specifically stated, your degree doesn't have to be related to your trade.  Personally, I'm doing a BSc in Chemistry in order to be an ACSO.. ???

If you are put in a trade that is incompatible with your degree, the situation can be solved.  Talk to the CFRC, as they can get adjustments made (like switching which civi u you get posted to)  In the end, your trade and degree will end up compatible.  I don't know how offers are being done this year, but last year's intake just got trades in December, and the year before (mine) had to wait an entire year to find out their trade.  Knowing this, pick a degree/institution you want.  Trades may come later, and you'll be granted time to transfer programs if the need arises (not your fault if the CF decides to give you a random job a year down the road)

Accept a Civi U you'll go to.  I wish you luck on RMC acceptance, negating all of this "decision" nonsense


----------



## Tom_Swift

I'm beginning to regret the order I placed my Civilian Universities for ROTP, are they flexible with the offers that they may provide. For example will they say any Civilian University for X program or will it be as put down exactly on the ROTP application and otherwise Fresh Out of Luck. I'm just really tied between the two Civy Universities I put down for ROTP and starting to favour the 3rd over the 2nd. I guess I'll just have to wait and see.

Good Luck to Everyone


----------



## gwones

Barts said:
			
		

> If you are put in a trade that is incompatible with your degree, the situation can be solved.  Talk to the CFRC, as they can get adjustments made (like switching which civi u you get posted to)  In the end, your trade and degree will end up compatible.



What do you think would happen if I accepted Ryerson's offer for Management(which then automatically cancels the offer for Civil Engineering from Carleton) but later on I get the call and told that I am only suitable for CONST ENGR O and ARTY O for Civi ROTP?

Thanks again for your response.


----------



## gwones

Hey guys,

I just came back from the CFRC and I was told that the selection board now sits sometime during early April. A lot of bumps in the process but I'm sure it is delayed for a reason.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## terminator50

gwones said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I just came back from the CFRC and I was told that the selection board now sits sometime during early April. A lot of bumps in the process but I'm sure it is delayed for a reason.
> 
> Good luck everyone!



Interesting, I wonder why they did that


----------



## TFLY

> Interesting, I wonder why they did that



From what I was told the date could, and often does, change daily until they finally do it.  

iper: Heres to more waiting.   :

TFLY


----------



## cpt harvey

hi guys  just want to share my experience im new to this forum 

I apllied in mid september and I pass my CFAT in mid october i got my interview about a month later and my medical about an other month later i'm now waiting for a response and hopping for the best 

I first apply for pilot but my eyes were not good enough i was kind of sad because this is my dream since i'm young....   but i decided to continue with my second and third choice wich is Infantry officer and armoured officer . :nod:

let's hop for the best and good luck to all the others who applied for RMC or civil U this year


----------



## Barts

gwones said:
			
		

> What do you think would happen if I accepted Ryerson's offer for Management(which then automatically cancels the offer for Civil Engineering from Carleton) but later on I get the call and told that I am only suitable for CONST ENGR O and ARTY O for Civi ROTP?
> 
> Thanks again for your response.



I'm pretty sure in any case you'd still be eligible for ARTY, I haven't seen any stated degree requirements for that trade. [quote author=forces.ca]
Formal Qualifications. You must meet Canadian Forces medical standards, and successfully complete a selection process that includes interviews and a wide range of examinations. If you are not qualified for Direct Entry, you must be qualified for either the Regular Officer Training Plan or (if it is available) the Continuing Education Officer Training Plan.

Direct Entry applicants must hold a Bachelor's degree from an accredited Canadian university or equivalent, subject to verification.
[/quote]

If there's no stated requirement for DEO, then ROTP should be the same.

If you are offered/assigned CONSTR ENGR, you'll either have to switch to a compatible degree, or pick a different trade.


----------



## deej96

> Hey guys,
> 
> I just came back from the CFRC and I was told that the selection board now sits sometime during early April. A lot of bumps in the process but I'm sure it is delayed for a reason.
> 
> Good luck everyone!



Does this mean they are still accepting applications?  I know they were suppose to be in by January 15th..Just wondering if the delay is due to lack of applications or what's going on.


----------



## wannabe SF member

I called my recruiter yesterday and was told that the board was still sitting on the 9th of March.


----------



## macknightcr

I doubt they are accepting applications still, but I too have wondered why the process would be post poned and have thought about a lack of applicants.  I am thinking if this were the case they would be trying to figure out how to fill all the openings at RMC; or maybe most of the applicants put Civy U as their top 3 choices and now they must fill the voids at RMC.  I don't know, but it is making me think and draw multiple conclussions that I know nothing about haha.  Everytime I think I am going to recieve a phone call I read someone on here saying the board has been moved, the last date my recruiter told me was 15 Febrauary.  

Again good luck to everyone, and cpt harvey welcome aboard the HMCS Waiting-for-the-call


----------



## mathabos

I called my CFRC today to get some additional information. They told me that Round one of selection has or will be shortly starting. I was wondering what she meant by round. It is basically the same same way they fill universities: Round one best applicants; Round two nest best if there is still room and so on. Im hoping none of us will have to wait much longer. If they really have started then this is great news.

Good luck to all


----------



## deej96

They told me that they still accept applications although those after Jan.15th have no guarantee of being reviewed by the board in time for this year.  The recruiter I talked to today also stated that the last he heard it was March.15th that the first round would start.  The delay could mean that this is the only round, however, there's still a chance for more depending on who accepts their RMC offers vs. civi universities.  It also means that more applicants could have reached this deadline for the review board, thus making the selection pool more difficult...of course that depends on the type of applications they are receiving. 
Basically, it's just like any other university application...I'm sure people will start hearing their offers come April.


----------



## ReidMeyers

I sincerely hope that they will still be sitting in March. This wait is eating me from the inside out. I have been training my ass even in the deepest snow to make sure I am up to snuff (it's also the only keeping my mind off of things). My grades have started slipping to :-\ I need to get my **** together. I too hope we don't have to wait much longer. I hope (unrealistically perhaps) that we all get in, and that we find out soon!

Good luck to all


----------



## 320102

I have already handed in my application  for ROTP with my fIrst choice as RMC, but i didnt do so well in aircrew selections and the acso test. So i changed my career choice to artillery and armoured, since pilot, acso and aerospace engineer are out. My grades are good through, i was just wodering what are the chances that i would still get into RMC or ROTP

THANKS


----------



## Arcany

320102 said:
			
		

> I have already handed in my application  for ROTP with my fIrst choice as RMC, but i didnt do so well in aircrew selections and the acso test. So i changed my career choice to artillery and armoured, since pilot, acso and aerospace engineer are out. My grades are good through, i was just wodering what are the chances that i would still get into RMC or ROTP
> 
> THANKS



Well, from your post, all that anyone can tell you is; your chances are better than anyone who has lower grades than you, seeing as how your "grades are good". You didn't give us enough information about your application, and even if you did, nobody would be able to tell you exactly what your chances are. I'm not sure about this, so take it with a grain of salt, but I don't think that your unwanted results from aircrew selection will affect your chances because you're applying for artillery. You just have to wait and see, and by the way, welcome to HMCS Waiting-for-the-call.  ;D


----------



## gcclarke

Also, unless I'm grossly mistaken, doing poorly on the Air Crew Selection shouldn't affect your chances of being selected as an Aerospace Engineering Officer. No reason to drop it from your list if you'd still like to go air force.


----------



## 320102

thanks guys! 

i guess i'm just in the same boat as all of you. The wait is nerve wracking.


----------



## nic.f

Hey Guys,

I was told in mid Feb that the selection board sits on March 1st, but from reading the prior posts, it seems that none of us were told the same thing. I guess it's good to know that the date was moved! Hopefully we will all hear back positively in April!

Also I was wondering if there are any other AERE hopefuls in here!


----------



## gwones

Hey all,

I'm not sure if everyone knew about this already but IF you have applied to civilian universities AND received offers(officially by mail), make sure to bring it to the CFRC so they can make a copy of it in your file. I did not ask as to whether or not this is mandatory, but I was asked to bring it as soon as I have received it from the universities.

Cheers!


----------



## Murch

Update on my situation -- I spoke to the Captain who did my interview and is handling my file today. I had a medical issue, as some of you remember from earlier posts. I finally got it sorted out on the deadline day for medical information to be submitted. My file is sitting in Borden right now pending review to recieve a medically fit designation, and he cant provide me with information to phone the center which has to approve it (probably due to the sheer volume of files and people they have to deal with, giving out the contact info to everyone who asks would just slow the process) unlike many of you, I am praying that they delay round one longer, even into April, so that my file can make it in. As of right now, I am almost certain that after being told I was an extremely strong candidate for the program, suitable and competitive for all of my trades, and finally getting in to see a specialist which said my previous medical problem is something I no longer experience and have no need to see a doctor for it now, I am not going to make the cut due to time. I'm also half way done my degree and cannot reapply until I am able to go DEO.


----------



## nic.f

When was the deadline for medical information to be submitted?


----------



## terminator50

everything had to be submitted before the first monday of march.... atleast thats what they told me


----------



## George Wallace

:

Do any of you aspiring officer candidates have any capabilities to read and follow instructions?

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines

Do any of you know how to use capital letters and punctuation?  Can any of you construct a properly structured sentence, followed after by a whole paragraph?

Your posts here really have me wondering what in the world you are really trying to do with your lives.  Senior NCOs have to have a better grasp of the English language, grammar, sentence structure, punctuation, etc. than what you people have demonstrated.  It is pretty sad to think that the NCOs have better education standards than future officer candidates.


----------



## terminator50

Its probably because most forums we visit do not have set grammar guidelines. As well most forums (at least the ones I visit) generally are more laid back. Thus as a result when we write on forums, we tend to be more lax with our grammar, punctuation etc etc. Its probably not that we don't have the capability to have decent grammar, punctuation etc. But rather we don't see an online forum to have the same formal context as say a formal e-mail or an essay. Which (at least for me) would mean a higher standard of grammar.


----------



## wannabe SF member

terminator50 said:
			
		

> Its probably because most forums we visit do not have set grammar guidelines. As well most forums (at least the ones I visit) generally are more laid back. Thus as a result when we write on forums, we tend to be more lax with our grammar, punctuation etc etc. Its probably not that we don't have the capability to have decent grammar, punctuation etc. But rather we don't see an online forum to have the same formal context as say a formal e-mail or an essay. Which (at least for me) would mean a higher standard of grammar.



With all due respect, friends and fellow candidates:






THIS IS ARMY.CA

The excuse about other forums doesn't work here. This website has distinguished itself throughout the years because of it's superior quality in terms of posts and general discourse between members. 

Why? 

because of our moderator's hard work in great part (if i'm not brown nosing too much). 
So I think the mods are doing a bloody good job. 
While it's true that being on the pointy end isn't always fun, (I've made the experiment), it's necessary for the site to remain the quality reference it is in all things green, brown and canadian. 

/highjack.


----------



## SocialyDistorted

George Wallace said:
			
		

> :
> 
> Do any of you aspiring officer candidates have any capabilities to read and follow instructions?
> 
> Army.ca Conduct Guidelines
> 
> Do any of you know how to use capital letters and punctuation?  Can any of you construct a properly structured sentence, followed after by a whole paragraph?
> 
> Your posts here really have me wondering what in the world you are really trying to do with your lives.  Senior NCOs have to have a better grasp of the English language, grammar, sentence structure, punctuation, etc. than what you people have demonstrated.  It is pretty sad to think that the NCOs have better education standards than future officer candidates.




You're not a big fan of Ocdt.s are you? (Not trying to be confrontational)


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

SocialyDistorted said:
			
		

> You're not a big fan of Ocdt.s are you? (Not trying to be confrontational)



Do you have a point to make? If you read what Mr Wallace has said, he is trying to make you aware of what the CF will expect from you. Taking internet shortcuts may be ok at other sites, its not here. Check the Guidelines (as you should have upon joining) and you will see that this is not something we as Staff, decided to surprise everyone with overnight.


----------



## George Wallace

I am not really a fan of people posting in a manner where I have to read their post several times before I can make any semblance of sense out of it.  Good communication skills are very necessary in the CF, and we have discussed the ramifications of the lack of these skills in several topics already.  Poor communication skills can lead to your colleagues getting killed in this job.  So, start improving you skills now.  It is also mentioned in  the Site Guidelines as to what we expect of your writing/posting skills on this site, and the examples of posts lacking such skills only tell us that the person posting DID NOT read those guidelines when they registered.  Could we consider that a character flaw?  Perhaps.  I do.

What do you think?


----------



## nic.f

Hi All,

 I was told that my file was Merit Listed today as my medical paperwork was not completed for the March 1 selection cut off date.  I was also told that there will be a second round of selections in April. 

So, this must mean that there was/will be a selection board meeting this month for all of those wondering. If you are unsure whether you met the cut of dates for this round or not, I recommend you do what I did and contact the Captain ( in my case) who did your interview.  

Does any one know what it means to be placed on the Merit List? I really hope this doesn't mean that my chances for being accepted into the ROTP are deminished. But don't spare me! It's better to know now, so I can begin adjusting my plans for Septemeber.

Thanks for your assitance in advance!


----------



## terminator50

Merit list means you've just been given a rank in the list of all the applicants. So basically during selections they'll take the the highest ranking people on the merit list and go down.


----------



## TFLY

I spoke to my interviewer today, he had good AND bad news for me.  I had appealed a medical decision and within days (after the Captain heard from the medical staff at the recruiting centre there was little hope in hell) I was deemed medically FIT!  I can't tell you the feeling of elation!  But the bad news was not in time for ROTP, and no mention of a late selection for me.  

I am not letting this get me down.  As much as an uninterrupted 4 years for school would have been nice, I still plan to get my degree while pursuing an NCM trade.  I am going to talk to the Captain tomorrow for some options.  I have something in mind that I'm hoping will work in my favour.  

Anyway, good luck to you all! ;D


----------



## Murch

TFLY -- I'm sorry to hear about that. Best of luck to you -- I am also exploring NCM and reserve options at this point, as it seems like I will be receiving similar news as you shortly. I'm going to my local CFRC tomorrow to speak with my file handler and see what news he has for me. I will likely opt for the Reserve option, since I am so near to completing my degree that after this round of ROTP selections, I will become ineligible for the program.


----------



## TFLY

MURCH - Don't give up quite yet,you just never know. Your file may have made the elusive pile.    

But if not, I think Reserves is a great option for you too.  Could you then go into Reg. Force via direct entry as Officer?  

Best of Luck to you as well!! ;D


----------



## Jourdan

Hello Everyone! Today I got some great unofficial news from the RMC coach who recruited me. 
Article 1: The selection board has sat down and ROTP applicants should be receiving calls from next week until some time in April (round one I'm assuming). 
Article 2: From what he has been told I should be accepted to RMC for Engineering. This is unofficial so nothing is confirmed. However, he was already making plans as to how I would fit onto the team, so I can't help but be optimistic.  I'll tell you one thing though, my phone is going to be glued to my hand until they call. 

Good luck to you all!  And if I get it, I'll see you at the parade square.


----------



## terminator50

Jourdan said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone! Today I got some great unofficial news from the RMC coach who recruited me.
> Article 1: The selection board has sat down and ROTP applicants should be receiving calls from next week until some time in April (round one I'm assuming).
> Article 2: From what he has been told I should be accepted to RMC for Engineering. This is unofficial so nothing is confirmed. However, he was already making plans as to how  I would fit onto the team, so I can't help but be optimistic.  I'll tell you one thing though, my phone is going to be glued to my hand until they call.
> 
> Good luck to you all!  And if I get it, I'll see you at the parade square.



That sounds fantastic, I'm looking forward to the call!


----------



## wannabe SF member

Jourdan said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone! Today I got some great unofficial news from the RMC coach who recruited me.
> Article 1: The selection board has sat down and ROTP applicants should be receiving calls from next week until some time in April (round one I'm assuming).
> Article 2: From what he has been told I should be accepted to RMC for Engineering. This is unofficial so nothing is confirmed. However, he was already making plans as to how I would fit onto the team, so I can't help but be optimistic.  I'll tell you one thing though, my phone is going to be glued to my hand until they call.
> 
> Good luck to you all!  And if I get it, I'll see you at the parade square.



Well, I can say that I've been told the same thing by CFRC Montreal about the board having started to sit on Monday or Tuesday.

Ditto for the phone BTW, I'm going to make an exception to my no phone in class rule for once. :nod:


----------



## Smackimus

Does anyone know if RETP candidates are selected and informed the same time as ROTP candidates? Some time later perhaps?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bdave

One of my friends received a letter telling him he was denied from ROTP.

I never realized how competitive it was.


----------



## terminator50

bdave said:
			
		

> One of my friends received a letter telling him he was denied from ROTP.
> 
> I never realized how competitive it was.



I'm curious, was this before or after his interview?


----------



## bdave

No clue. I will ask him.
It has me scared to be honest. This summer I'm planning on getting eye surgery just so that I might have a chance at pilot. For some reason i figured they were short on officers and everyone who applied for ROTP got in.


----------



## Steel Badger

bdave said:
			
		

> One of my friends received a letter telling him he was denied from ROTP.
> 
> I never realized how competitive it was.


Selection for ROTP is a 2 part process:

Not only must an ROTP applicant satisfy the requirement to pass the CFAT with a high enough score to  qualify for Officer, they must successfully complete the interview process. An application can be slowed or stopped at any stage...

In addition, once we ( CFRC ) receive an ROTP Applicant's transcripts we fax them to RMC. That august body then decides who is suitable  ( based on the transcripts) for ROTP at RMC, suitable for ROTP at a civvy U
They may also decide that the applicant is not suitable for ROTP ( so even if you ace the CFAT, the interview and the med...you can still be turned down.)


----------



## bdave

Alright, thanks.
What would be one of the reasons that would make the applicant unsuitable for ROTP (given that you've aced everything)?


----------



## VBanks

Hey Everyone,

I just found out today that I WAS ACCEPTED FOR RMC!!! I'm so happy; I've wanted to go to RMC my whole life.

Good luck to everyone still waiting - hope to see you there!


----------



## gwones

VBanks said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I just found out today that I WAS ACCEPTED FOR RMC!!! I'm so happy; I've wanted to go to RMC my whole life.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting - hope to see you there!



Great news, congratulations! May I ask which program you will be going into?


----------



## calamityjoe

VBanks said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I just found out today that I WAS ACCEPTED FOR RMC!!! I'm so happy; I've wanted to go to RMC my whole life.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting - hope to see you there!



Woah niiiice! Congratulation! I wich I'll meet you there  If I dont, I wish you the best of luck and success!  xx


----------



## AirBratt

Hey everyone

I got a call from the recruiting office yesterday and they want me to come in monday. So i am hoping its good news. Good luck to all who are still waiting for the call.


----------



## matt0581

hi guys, i just came across this forum today. Im in the runnings for pilot, just waiting to hear back from my recruiting office about rotp selections, has any other pilots been accepted yet?


----------



## macknightcr

I feel like a little kid on Christmas Eve waiting for Santa to come; of course my Santa is a phone call, but none the less I am very excited/nervous about the call.  I wish everyone the best of luck, and I hope to be serving with all of you in the selection class of 2010-2011.


----------



## huggle67

Hi everyone! I've been reading this thread for a while but I've never had anything contributing to say. But this waiting is killing me, so I've decided to share my story so far. My first choice is MARS and my second is LOG. My friends family is really supportive and confident that I'll be accepted, but I don't think they understand quite how competitive it is. I have pretty high marks, I'm ranked 10th academically in my class which is about a 91% average. I`m also really involved in my school: yearbook editor, leadership role on student council, band, choir, I`m involved in so many groups I barely have a noon hour without a meeting or a day where I go home after school. But my concern is that I've never really played sports, and I'm generally not that physically active. I run sometimes and practice yoga quite regulary, but I don't know if that's enough. How important is physical activity to my application? I'm confident that I can become very active once at RMC and I've all ready started putting more effort into it, but I just don't know. 

I was told I did extremely well on my CFAT, but I don`t feel super confident about my interview. Am I just second guessing myself? I'd love to hear the opinions of some people who are more aware of what's required to get in. 

Oh, by the way, I'm in my final year of high school and I'm hoping to go to RMC rather than civilian university. Oh, and I have French immersion (taking many of my classes in French since grade 6) on my side. 

I'm very excited/nervous to hear that people have begun getting some news, so I guess I'll just have to wait and see. Good luck to everyone still waiting, I hope to see you come August.


----------



## ekpiper

huggle67:

I am in a similar boat in the physical fitness aspect, but I am expecting that as long as you show some signs of activity, it will only matter in the case of a close tie.  Be advised however that fitness is a very important aspect to regular force military life, specifically in the first years, and can be a shock to some who enter basic training.  For now, the application is out of your hands, so in anticipation of being accepted, I suggest that you start working out on a fairly frequent basis.  For my Basic Military Qualifications (BMQ), I found that the hardest part for me was running, so I am now focusing on building myself up to an acceptable level if I get accepted into ROTP.

Best of luck to you and all those like myself waiting for news in the coming weeks.


----------



## wannabe SF member

That's it, I've received my call!!

Accepted for RMC in infantry. I don't remember being this happy ever. 

Good luck to all, hope to see you next year.


----------



## b_raakesh

The incongruous said:
			
		

> That's it, I've received my call!!
> 
> Accepted for RMC in infantry. I don't remember being this happy ever.
> 
> Good luck to all, hope to see you next year.



Congrats!! man, I'm waiting to hear back about my AERE app. I hope I find out soon cause I'm going crazy! with all this waiting


----------



## Smackimus

On a whim, I decided to call CFRC New Westminster BC this morning...

And they told me I got in as a Land Command Logistics Officer 2010-2011!

I can't even begin to describe the relief I felt... I guess selling my social life and past 5 summers of my life to the RCACS program finally paid off!

Guess now all that's left is to wait for the _next_ phonecall for more information regarding joining instructions, course dates, and the rest...

I want to thank everyone that has contributed in this forum, I definitely would not have made it if it wasn't for the insightful comments from this supportive online community.

See you on the parade square!


----------



## thepayne

Just gave my Recruitment Center a call, and of course they were busy. Still haven't heard anything about my ROTP since the interview, so I figure I'll try again in a bit.

Congrats to all who have been selected so far, and good luck to the rest!


----------



## 097004610

Congratulations to all those who have made it!!  I am nowhere near a phone and it is killing me not being able to call to find out.  One thing I have learned most of all through this process though is PATIENCE!!

Good luck to all those still waiting to hear.


----------



## macknightcr

I GOT THE CALL!!!  I will be going to RMC St. Jean for Infantry.  My recruiter was a little confused by my offer, considering I speak no French but I accepted because RMC is what I wanted either Kingston or St. Jean.  He did say that he would be looking into why exactly I was placed there and will be trying to see if he can get me transferred to Kingston.  

I AM SO HAPPY!! Good luck and congrats to everyone.


----------



## thepayne

Got a hold of my file manager, she says I've been merit listed, but she hasn't heard anything about selection yet.


----------



## AirBratt

Hey guys,

Just wanted to update aswell. I have offically been accepted for Air Force Logistics.  I will be heading the Civi route  to Nipissing University... Hope to meet you all this summer in St. Jean. 

Good luck to all still waiting and have patience. I'm sure they have alot of people to notify 
Thanks to all who have contributed on this forum. It has helped me keep my sanity during the waiting


----------



## huggle67

I noticed looking at last year's thread that it seemed to be people from the same region finding out around the same time. Has anyone on the east coast heard anything yet?


----------



## mrmat29

Got the call today! Given an offer for Signals officer and I will be continuing my studies at the University of Waterloo for the next 3 years!  ;D ;D


----------



## b_raakesh

Congrats! to everyone who got accepted. Has anyone from the ottawa region found out anything about their status??


----------



## Hamegreg

I just received a call from my dad while at school, telling me that he got a from a  Corporal and I had to call him back. So I rushed to the nearest pay-phone and called to the CFRC. The Corporal gave me an offer I couldn't answer no to : First choice (Aerospace Engineer). I was so pleased i couldn't even think straight during Math class... 

Can't wait to hear from everybody else !!    Hope to see someone at St-Jean for those who do the Prep Year

Good Luck 

Greg


----------



## ekpiper

Well, on the CT side of things, I got my e-mail of acceptance today!  Congratulations to all those who have already received their acceptances, and to all those still waiting, best of luck!


----------



## bdave

terminator50 said:
			
		

> I'm curious, was this before or after his interview?



He has finally told me:
Interview was after he applied for ROTP.
He had been NCM for a number of years.
And this was ROTP while attending a civilian University.


----------



## Rogo

b_raakesh said:
			
		

> Congrats! to everyone who got accepted. Has anyone from the ottawa region found out anything about their status??


I am in Ottawa, currently in year one at Carleton. I called today but got an answering machine, never got a call back. Either they have not heard back, havn't gotten to informing people, we were not accepted, or are ducking our calls.

Either way I am not sure.

Good luck.


----------



## Slam87

huggle67 said:
			
		

> I noticed looking at last year's thread that it seemed to be people from the same region finding out around the same time. Has anyone on the east coast heard anything yet?


I'm from the east coast, cfrc Halifax to be specific, and I haven't heard anything yet either. I'm seriously considering calling tomorrow to see if they know anything yet. All of this waiting is driving me absolutely insane.


----------



## huggle67

Slam87 said:
			
		

> I'm from the east coast, cfrc Halifax to be specific, and I haven't heard anything yet either. I'm seriously considering calling tomorrow to see if they know anything yet. All of this waiting is driving me absolutely insane.



I'm waiting on CFRC Saint John. But I think I'll just stick it out. They're very busy and they'll get to me when they get to me.  But I may go crazy in the meantime.

Congrats to everyone who's gotten in so far!


----------



## b_raakesh

> I'm waiting on CFRC Saint John. But I think I'll just stick it out. They're very busy and they'll get to me when they get to me.  But I may go crazy in the meantime.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who's gotten in so far!



Yea I plan to stick it out too but I don't think I'll last very long at the rate of these acceptance posts. I'll give it a week MAX! and that's it I'm going to call them


----------



## b_raakesh

THE WAIT IS OVER!!!!, I got the call!! I got accepted for AERE RMC! I'm so happy!! i'm from ottawa so all you Ottawa region people should find out soon.

congrats to everyone who got accepted


----------



## Rogo

A friend of mine got the call today aswell from Ottawa, with bad news sadly. The wait for my call is slowly killing me.

Maybe I should of sent chocalates and wine to RMC with my application package haha


----------



## Dou You

b_raakesh said:
			
		

> THE WAIT IS OVER!!!!, I got the call!! I got accepted for AERE RMC! I'm so happy!! i'm from ottawa so all you Ottawa region people should find out soon.
> 
> congrats to everyone who got accepted



I'm from the London CFRC so that's not too far away from Ottawa...I guess haha. Hopefully we find out soon though. I've tried calling three times now at all different times, and every time there is no answer...I just want that offer!!! Congrats to everyone so far with acceptances though.


----------



## gwones

Same here, waiting for the call. Best of luck to everyone else waiting and waiting


----------



## huggle67

I got the call today! I'm in for MARS Officer at RMC!!!! I'm so happy it's ridiculous! 

Congrats to everyone who's in all ready! Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## Klark_Brockie

huggle67, what area of Canada are you from? I'm still waiting on my call and i am from the Atlantic Regions.


----------



## huggle67

Klark_Brockie said:
			
		

> huggle67, what area of Canada are you from? I'm still waiting on my call and i am from the Atlantic Regions.



New Brunswick, the greater Saint John area.


----------



## ReidMeyers

I just got the call, I'm from the Ottawa region if anyone is curious. I've been accepted for Signals Officer at Carleton University.

Best of luck to those of you that are still waiting, keep your sanity because it could be a long wait.

Best of luck again,

Reid Meyers


----------



## Dou You

I just called CFRC London and my file manager told me she had just got to my file and was actually about to call me, but anyways I was accepted for Air Combat Systems Officer at UWO! ;D I'm so pumped! It's nice to get good news after such a long wait...I think I'm going to go workout now, and I have a feeling it's going to be an amazing one because I just can't stop moving. But best of luck to all those still waiting...stay positive!


----------



## X2012

Congratulations everyone! Now that people are starting to find out I'm getting nervous! I'm in the Atlantic area, going for ACSO, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed! And wishing I had a cell phone...


----------



## 097004610

X2012 said:
			
		

> Congratulations everyone! Now that people are starting to find out I'm getting nervous! I'm in the Atlantic area, going for ACSO, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed! And wishing I had a cell phone...



I wish I had a cell phone too.  Sitting here in the school library reading all these acceptances is crazy.  Hopefully, I get a good call soon!


----------



## nic.f

Hi All

Congratulations to everyone who has heard back positively!

My file has been merit listed for the April selection board, as I missed the initial selection board that has just passed. I was told that all the AERE (Aerospace Engineering Officer) spots were filled, and that my acceptance is dependent on people declining there offer.  I didn't apply to RMC;, I wanted to go to a civilian university, which I have been accepted to already.  I just have a couple of questions: Is anyone else in the same boat as me? Does anyone plan on declining their AERE offer?  How does selection work for Civy U applicants; is there a cap for each program? 

Thanks in advance for your help!

And good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## Jourdan

I got the call at 12 PM today. I made it in for Land Engineering at RMC (   my first choice). Oh and I'm from Mississauga for those of you trying to figure out when you will be called. 

Congratulations to everyone who has made it in and good luck to all those still waiting for the call!


----------



## Smackimus

Ahoy-hoy all! good to hear so many positive results overall!

Just wanted to clarify something...

When I called the clerk in charge of my file, he only told me I was accepted, but at that point I was too excited to remember to ask him whether I should be expecting any more documents, joining instructions, information packages, or sessions with a career counselor. Did anyone else receive any more information other than acceptance when you contacted your CFRC? Or is it another waiting period before we discover our next steps?

Thanks in advance all!


----------



## b_raakesh

> Ahoy-hoy all! good to hear so many positive results overall!
> 
> Just wanted to clarify something...
> 
> When I called the clerk in charge of my file, he only told me I was accepted, but at that point I was too excited to remember to ask him whether I should be expecting any more documents, joining instructions, information packages, or sessions with a career counselor. Did anyone else receive any more information other than acceptance when you contacted your CFRC? Or is it another waiting period before we discover our next steps?
> 
> Thanks in advance all!




aahahahhaha I did the same thing, I called back to find out more details. My file manager told me that he will call me next week with details regarding joining instructions and other information.


----------



## Trimm

Hey!
I too am from Ottawa and got my call earlier today.  I have been accepted into RMC to train to become an infantry officer.  Best of luck to those still waiting!


----------



## Jourdan

Smackimus said:
			
		

> Ahoy-hoy all! good to hear so many positive results overall!
> 
> Just wanted to clarify something...
> 
> When I called the clerk in charge of my file, he only told me I was accepted, but at that point I was too excited to remember to ask him whether I should be expecting any more documents, joining instructions, information packages, or sessions with a career counselor. Did anyone else receive any more information other than acceptance when you contacted your CFRC? Or is it another waiting period before we discover our next steps?
> 
> Thanks in advance all!



When the corporal handling my file called me he asked me about 6 questions relating to my health, understanding of the contract etc. and finally if I accept the offer to go to RMC for such and such a trade. Then he told me to write down important periods that I should book off for the enrollment, two week recruit visit in the summer. He also said I will be shortly receiving an email or letter to officially recognise my acceptance. 

I don't think anyone is going to be left in the dust. I'm sure the guys at your RC will give you the proper information when it is needed.


----------



## b_raakesh

> When the corporal handling my file called me he asked me about 6 questions relating to my health, understanding of the contract etc. and finally if I accept the offer to go to RMC for such and such a trade. Then he told me to write down important periods that I should book off for the enrollment, two week recruit visit in the summer. He also said I will be shortly receiving an email or letter to officially recognise my acceptance.
> 
> I don't think anyone is going to be left in the dust. I'm sure the guys at your RC will give you the proper information when it is needed.



what dates did he give you, I didn't get those details.


----------



## cherries

Anyone going for Infantry Officer? And has anyone from the Greater Kingston area gotten their call yet? I'm still waiting but I hope to hear soon


----------



## Jourdan

b_raakesh said:
			
		

> what dates did he give you, I didn't get those details.



He didn't give me any exact dates. He gave me general time periods. (Ex. End of May\early June is enrollment, late June\early August is two week recruit visit)


----------



## Rogo

Congrats to all who have been accepted, and to those who are merit listed and don't eventually get in during the April selection; don't fret too much. If this is a career you really really want and feel that you are still a good applicant, re-apply after you start university. I did, had a much stronger interview, CFAT scores hadn't expired, and medical was only an update making it only a question and answer thing.  

On the other hand, looking forward to seeing you all in the summer for a few weeks, in with my first choice Inf O. Staying at Carleton.  And I'm Ottawa region.

Good luck stay positive and congrats.


----------



## Dou You

Jourdan said:
			
		

> He didn't give me any exact dates. He gave me general time periods. (Ex. End of May\early June is enrollment, late June\early August is two week recruit visit)



I was told that the recruit visit to RMC Kingston was during the last three weeks of August. But then again I was pretty excited during the call so I may have misunderstood.


----------



## Jourdan

Dou You said:
			
		

> I was told that the recruit visit to RMC Kingston was during the last three weeks of August. But then again I was pretty excited during the call so I may have misunderstood.



Hmm.  Sometimes recruiters aren't always on the same page, take for example their info on when the selection board would be sitting. Some said Febuary, some said April. 
My file manager told me that I would get to return home for one or two weeks after the recruit visit before school actually started. He just wanted me to make sure I don't plan any vacations during that time given that even they don't have exact dates as of yet. However, last year I visited the school on August 23 and saw recruits doing PT and marching around, so I guess we should expect to be there around August 23.


----------



## macknightcr

I was told that enrollment for me would be towards the end of July, and training would start 1 August and last until the obstacle course on 3 September.  I will be going to RMC St. Jean and confirmed the training dates on their websites academic calender.  He told me that my enrollment would be as close to the time of training as possible because of how far I am travelling (from Virginia).  He also explained that I have a 13 year commitment, which I already knew about, and that I was told I would be Infantry.  

I hope this helps anyone, but if it doesn't my recruiter said he would be sending out an email to go over some more specific details.


----------



## thepayne

Just a quick question: what exactly does being 'merit listed' mean? My file manager didn't really clear it up for me, she just told me to call again next week.

Never mind, just got a call from CFRC Edmonton. I wasn't selected for this round of applicants, although I'm still in the top-up round in April.


----------



## nic.f

Hi all,

I just wanted to start a thread for people who like me missed the first round of selections, and were told to sit tight until the end of April!

My file was not put forward to the board as my medicals were not completed in time. I have been merit listed for the second round, but I was told that the occupation I had applied for was filled during the first round; my acceptance would depend on the number of people who decline AERE/O.

Well my fingers are crossed! I just thought it would be nice to share the wait with others!

Good Luck to all who are waiting, and congratulations to those of you who have been accepted (any words of encouragement would be much appreciated)!


----------



## mathabos

I am so happy to finally know where I am going in my life.
I got the call this morning and have been offered 
Army Logistics Officer (civilian university) . I accepted it without hesitation.
Good luck to everyone else waiting.


----------



## PMedMoe

What?  We really needed a second thread for ROTP 2010-2011?   :


----------



## 320102

Hi everyone,

i just foundout yesterday afternoon that I got accepted to RMC for artillery officer. and I am from the Markham area of Toronto. See you all at the training week in August. And good luck to those of you still waiting.


----------



## cpt harvey

Hi everyone, 

I finaly receive the call and I'm accepted for Infantry Officer at CMR St-Jean 
I was in my math class when the call came I checked to see who was calling me and I saw that it was the CFRC montreal. I couldn't answer beause my teacher didin't want to and there was 5 min left to the class( those were the longest 5 min in my entire life). The second I leave the class I recall the recruiting center and the lady announce me that i was accepted I was so happy.

good luck to everyone who are still waiting and I hope to see you on the parade square


----------



## nic.f

I apologize if I have somehow broken some unspoken forum rule, and offended you.


----------



## Arcany

Some really strange things are going on. I called my interviewer two days ago, and they explained that the selection board didn't start yet. They said that we wouldn't be hearing anything until mid-April at the earliest. Having this said, I am from Vancouver so I'm pretty sure that it plays a role seeing as how no one from my area has yet to hear anything. I was able to complete my application and everything by February, so I'm pretty sure that I shouldn't have missed the first board.

To confirm that what I said above is correct, has anyone in Vancouver been accepted yet?


----------



## Rogo

cpt harvey said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I finaly receive the call and I'm accepted for Infantry Officer at CMR St-Jean
> I was in my math class when the call came I checked to see who was calling me and I saw that it was the CFRC montreal. I couldn't answer beause my teacher didin't want to and there was 5 min left to the class( those were the longest 5 min in my entire life). The second I leave the class I recall the recruiting center and the lady announce me that i was accepted I was so happy.
> 
> good luck to everyone who are still waiting and I hope to see you on the parade square



Kudos for having the patience to wait the five minutes, had it been me I would of walked right out and taken the call   luckily i got the call while in the shower and not in an exam. Exam would be killer.


----------



## b_raakesh

Ottawa people who got accepted to ROTP, we should meet up and celebrate!   , msg me i'll set something up


----------



## gcclarke

Rogo said:
			
		

> Kudos for having the patience to wait the five minutes, had it been me I would of walked right out and taken the call   luckily i got the call while in the shower and not in an exam. Exam would be killer.



One would presume that recieving "the call" during an examination would not be a problem, as surely no one here would be crass enough to leave their phone on during one, n'est pas?


----------



## Loachman

nic.f said:
			
		

> I apologize if I have somehow broken some unspoken forum rule, and offended you.



The topics have been merged.


----------



## X2012

Woohoo!!!!!!!!! I got the call!! Offered and accepted ACSO, ROTP at civi U! I was getting things done through CFRC Halifax, in case that helps anyone.

Good luck everybody!


----------



## gwones

Congratulations to everyone.

I too, am waiting for the call. I called CFRC Mississauga this morning but I was told that they were not contacted about the results yet so I was unable to get any further information.

Waiting isn't too bad actually. I'm spending the majority of my time researching NCM occupations and I've finally selected three desired trades just in case.

Good luck to everyone else that are waiting for the news 

Cheers


----------



## Jourdan

gwones said:
			
		

> Congratulations to everyone.
> 
> I too, am waiting for the call. I called CFRC Mississauga this morning but I was told that they were not contacted about the results yet so I was unable to get any further information.


My file is being managed by CFRC Mississauga, and I got the call Tuesday. Did you mean your file specifically? What occupations did you list in your application?


----------



## gwones

Jourdan said:
			
		

> My file is being managed by CFRC Mississauga, and I got the call Tuesday. Did you mean your file specifically? What occupations did you list in your application?



Hello Jourdan, congratulations on your offer.

Yes, I asked them specifically for my application status. I was under the impression that all applications in general were not yet heard. I have 1) CONSTR ENG 2) LOG O 3) ARTY O on my file. I didn't really want to bother them at their busy time so I didn't ask twice.


----------



## Jourdan

I got excited for a minute when I saw Construction Engineer, it's almost interchangeable with Land Engineer, no? Sargent Montano is a riot! Anyways, good luck!


----------



## thepayne

So, does anyone know anything about April's selection? I honestly thought I had a pretty competitive file, so I'm just kind of wondering what my chances are looking like at this point.


----------



## Rogo

gcclarke said:
			
		

> One would presume that recieving "the call" during an examination would not be a problem, as surely no one here would be crass enough to leave their phone on during one, n'est pas?



Yes, your logic has prevailed.  

And to the guy who said he applied by Feb, you may of missed the first selection board since although it was apparently sitting in early March, applications were due no later than early January.


----------



## Chubbs

Is anyone going to Ottawa U next year for civil ROTP?


----------



## Chubbs

Hey I just got accepted for civil ROTP and I will be going to Ottawa U. Are you guys doing civil ROTP or going to RMC?


----------



## Rogo

Carleton U student in 1st year (took a year off to work after school as well). Accepted for Inf O.

In sept there will be a few more of us, hopefully we can organize something.


----------



## Rogo

Chubbs said:
			
		

> Is anyone going to Ottawa U next year for civil ROTP?



Short answer is yes.

Long version is yes I am.


----------



## Chubbs

Right on, yeah Im starting my first year at Ottawa U in September in civil engineering.


----------



## gwones

Hey guys,

I got the call today and found out that I was not selected for ROTP this year. On the phone with the Sergeant, I was given a few options available to me right now; 1) Go to post-secondary institutions to continue with education and re-apply, 2) Join the Reserves, or 3) Apply for NCM occupations.

I'm glad I did the NCM occupation research way ahead so I was able to tell him right at the second that I wanted to go with option 3. AES Op is the most appealing trade for me, therefore; it's on top of the list and I will hear the news by next week. Armoured Soldier is not available until in June, and Infantry is also open.

It's unfortunate that I will not be among this crowd this fall but on the bright side, there's still a door open.

Best of luck everyone,



Cheers!


----------



## mathabos

So now that many of us have received the call we can relax. Well that is kind of hard to do. 
I do not have to worry about life after university but it is still stressful to try and figure out the next few steps.
Now I am excited to know when the information package will be arriving and what are its contents. 
I was also wondering if an offer could be revoked. As It would burst my new found happiness bubble.
Hopefully we will not have to wait long for all of our swearing in ceremonies.

Best of luck to all of you.
See you on the other side


----------



## Jourdan

mathabos said:
			
		

> So now that many of us have received the call we can relax. Well that is kind of hard to do.
> I do not have to worry about life after university but it is still stressful to try and figure out the next few steps.
> Now I am excited to know when the information package will be arriving and what are its contents.
> I was also wondering if an offer could be revoked. As It would burst my new found happiness bubble.
> Hopefully we will not have to wait long for all of our swearing in ceremonies.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you.
> See you on the other side



I know, I've been having nightmares that I will do something stupid to muck up my offer like fail my calculus class or get hit by a car while runnning. The rest of this school year is going to be absolute torture. I think if I'm not hit by a car I might die of boredom! The only thing keeping me sane is soccer and getting super-fit. 

Oh, and watching practically every episode of Truth, Duty, Valour... ;D


----------



## Dou You

gwones said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I got the call today and found out that I was not selected for ROTP this year. On the phone with the Sergeant, I was given a few options available to me right now; 1) Go to post-secondary institutions to continue with education and re-apply, 2) Join the Reserves, or 3) Apply for NCM occupations.
> 
> I'm glad I did the NCM occupation research way ahead so I was able to tell him right at the second that I wanted to go with option 3. AES Op is the most appealing trade for me, therefore; it's on top of the list and I will hear the news by next week. Armoured Soldier is not available until in June, and Infantry is also open.
> 
> It's unfortunate that I will not be among this crowd this fall but on the bright side, there's still a door open.
> 
> Best of luck everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Good luck gwones! Although one door may be closing another opportunity has opened up for you and I commend you for looking at the call you received as a positive rather than negative. I wish you the best of luck with the rest of your application towards AES Op...you never know, we may be working on the same aircraft together one day!  ;D Take care, cheers!


----------



## Gunner_Askett

I recieved an ROTP Selection Letter email and I am unsure about one paragraph.  It says, "Under the terms of the plan, you will be subsidized for up to 4 years depending on the accreditation that you may receive at Collège Militaire Royal Saint-Jean to obtain a Bachelor of Engineering. You will be enrolled in the MOSID of 00207 MARS."  I don't understand what it means when it mentions CMR Saint-Jean.  I didn't apply to go there and I had a civilian university as my fisrt choice.  Did anyone else have something like this in their letter/email?


----------



## mathabos

31engnr said:
			
		

> I recieved an ROTP Selection Letter email and I am unsure about one paragraph.  It says, "Under the terms of the plan, you will be subsidized for up to 4 years depending on the accreditation that you may receive at Collège Militaire Royal Saint-Jean to obtain a Bachelor of Engineering. You will be enrolled in the MOSID of 00207 MARS."  I don't understand what it means when it mentions CMR Saint-Jean.  I didn't apply to go there and I had a civilian university as my fisrt choice.  Did anyone else have something like this in their letter/email?



First question. Are you from Quebec? If you are from Quebec there is no grade 12 in high school. Therefor Quebecers are sent there in order to complete necessary pre-university courses. I was told by recruiters that applicants who have not started university are most likely to be sent to RMC regardless of the fact that Civi university was their first choice. 

In my case I had already completed one year of university when I applied. I am currently completing my second year. So in that case they do not make you lose those last years of university by sending you to RMC.
Funny how you will be completing a bachelor in engineering as a MARS

Call your recruiting office. They have been so informative in my case, im sure they can explain everything.


----------



## ekpiper

Well, I'm also from 31CBG, and also going into MARS, but I am already in Civvy U at Windsor.  My ROTP Acceptance letter this year said:

"Under the terms of the plan, you will be subsidized at the applicable civillian university to odtain your degree.  You will be enrolled in the MOSID* 00207 MARS*."

So I'm thinking that you should give your contact in D Mil C a phone call and see what's up.  I can't see why they'd make you go to CMR, but then many decisions don't make too much sense to me.

ekpiper


----------



## 097004610

Does the CFRC call a potential applicant no matter what?  Also, how do they decide if they are going to call or e-mail someone?  I am just curious.  I guess, as I have stated earlier, I am getting a little antsy.  I think if I don't hear anything on Monday, I will call Tuesday.

Also, have any nursing hopefuls heard anything yet?

Once again congrats all who have been selected so far and I'll keep my fingers crossed for the rest of us!!


----------



## Gunner_Askett

mathabos said:
			
		

> First question. Are you from Quebec? If you are from Quebec there is no grade 12 in high school. Therefor Quebecers are sent there in order to complete necessary pre-university courses. I was told by recruiters that applicants who have not started university are most likely to be sent to RMC regardless of the fact that Civi university was their first choice.
> 
> In my case I had already completed one year of university when I applied. I am currently completing my second year. So in that case they do not make you lose those last years of university by sending you to RMC.
> Funny how you will be completing a bachelor in engineering as a MARS
> 
> Call your recruiting office. They have been so informative in my case, im sure they can explain everything.



No, I am not from Quebec. I had planned on calling my recruiting centre but it's Saturday and I was looking for some input soon because the deadline for a decision is March 26.


----------



## Rogo

NO Hopeful said:
			
		

> Does the CFRC call a potential applicant no matter what?  Also, how do they decide if they are going to call or e-mail someone?  I am just curious.  I guess, as I have stated earlier, I am getting a little antsy.  I think if I don't hear anything on Monday, I will call Tuesday.
> 
> Also, have any nursing hopefuls heard anything yet?
> 
> Once again congrats all who have been selected so far and I'll keep my fingers crossed for the rest of us!!



I don't know, last year I was told that I was on the list but not in the original batch of ROTP acceptances...They sent me a letter tho.  This year I received a call, with good news this time.  Never had an email. It might just be whatever is easiest for the CFRC.


----------



## gwones

Dou You said:
			
		

> Good luck gwones! Although one door may be closing another opportunity has opened up for you and I commend you for looking at the call you received as a positive rather than negative. I wish you the best of luck with the rest of your application towards AES Op...you never know, we may be working on the same aircraft together one day!  ;D Take care, cheers!



Thanks Dou You!

You're absolutely right! You never know! I'm hoping for the best, be it an AES Op, or any other occupations in the CF. AES Op is also a very competitive from what I hear so I'm expecting a long wait.

Congratulations on your offer as an ACSO. I hope you spend the happiest four years in UWO, training included 

Best of luck!



gwones


----------



## VBanks

Hey Everyone 

Congratulations to everyone who has received good news, and good luck to everyone still waiting - if it's meant to be, you'll get that call. If not, don't worry; God has better plans for you! 

I just wanted to let everyone know that I was accepted to RMC for Engineering, and I was accepted into Armoured - is there anyone else who's going armoured? 

See everyone in August, or whenever we meet - I can't wait!

- Vanessa Banks


----------



## wannabe SF member

VBanks said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who has received good news, and good luck to everyone still waiting - if it's meant to be, you'll get that call. If not, don't worry; God has better plans for you!
> 
> I just wanted to let everyone know that I was accepted to RMC for Engineering, and I was accepted into Armoured - is there anyone else who's going armoured?
> 
> See everyone in August, or whenever we meet - I can't wait!
> 
> - Vanessa Banks



Congrats from a fellow acceptee in the combat arms. 

On another note, 
to those who received the news by phone, did you receive an email or a letter to confirm after?


----------



## Jourdan

Congratulations VBanks! I was accepted as a Land Engineer but I'll be studying Engineer (civil) at RMC so I'm sure I'll see you on course or in class at some point! 



			
				The incongruous said:
			
		

> Congrats from a fellow acceptee in the combat arms.
> 
> On another note,
> to those who received the news by phone, did you receive an email or a letter to confirm after?



I received the call on Tuesday, but I haven't received an email or letter yet.


----------



## huggle67

^ Same here. I think I read on last year's ROTP thread that the letters came much later than the calls.


----------



## b_raakesh

congrats on the offer!  I got accepted for Aerospace Engineering  RMC. 



> On another note,
> to those who received the news by phone, did you receive an email or a letter to confirm after?



I haven't received anything by email or letter but my file manager said he might have more details for me next week.


----------



## Smackimus

Hi again,

       Quick question for anyone that has already received more information... My file manager told me that I should be expecting my enrollment ceremony to be around late July- early August, but aren't RMC ROTP cadets supposed to start a nine week IAP course that starts early July prior to the start of the school year?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## huggle67

Smackimus said:
			
		

> Hi again,
> 
> Quick question for anyone that has already received more information... My file manager told me that I should be expecting my enrollment ceremony to be around late July- early August, but aren't RMC ROTP cadets supposed to start a nine week IAP course that starts early July prior to the start of the school year?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I believe that course has been moved to the summer following first year. Prior to this school year I was told that as RMC ROTP cadets we would begin on Aug. 15.


----------



## daindophia

First of all, CONGRATULATIONS to all who have been accepted already, and fingers crossed for those waiting!
*
Just wondering, has anyone else been accepted to RMC for Pilot but hasn't done their Aircrew Selection....???? (Conditional acceptance, of course.)*


----------



## gwones

Hey guys,

Congratulations to those who received more offers.

I forgot to share one more thing, to those who received the bad news; make sure you start looking into different trades as well, just in case. I was not selected for all three(Construction ENGR, LOG O, ARTY O) and I was told it is very *unlikely* that there will be a second round for those occupations; it's full full full. Maybe a backup plan now may save you another year of waiting. 

I've listed AES Op on Monday and waiting to do the interview this Friday. Luckily, I don't have to redo the medical portion since I was found medically fit for Aircrew previously.

Anyways,

Fingers crossed. Good luck guys!



gwones


----------



## DexOlesa

daindophia said:
			
		

> First of all, CONGRATULATIONS to all who have been accepted already, and fingers crossed for those waiting!
> *
> Just wondering, has anyone else been accepted to RMC for Pilot but hasn't done their Aircrew Selection....???? (Conditional acceptance, of course.)*



???? I passed aircrew selection and got accepted as Armour. How did you get an acceptance as a Pilot WIHTOUT going to Aircrew?


----------



## gwones

DexOlesa said:
			
		

> ???? I passed aircrew selection and got accepted as Armour. How did you get an acceptance as a Pilot WIHTOUT going to Aircrew?



That is why he said his offer is CONDITIONAL. Some people receive offers like this but they must pass the Aircrew Selection.


----------



## Smackimus

Just out of curiosity,

Has anyone that got accepted through CFRC New Westminster BC received anything in the mail yet like joining instructions, info packages, or the date, time and place of the enrollment ceremony?


----------



## daindophia

gwones said:
			
		

> That is why *he *said *his* offer is CONDITIONAL. Some people receive offers like this but they must pass the Aircrew Selection.



"She", "her"


----------



## gcclarke

daindophia said:
			
		

> "She", "her"



"Fill" "out" "profile".


----------



## 097004610

Well, today is the day!  I am on my way to find out about my ROTP application.  I received a call yesterday from the Captain at my recruiting center but, I wasn't there to take the call.  Wish me luck and I will report back with the results soon.


----------



## DexOlesa

gwones said:
			
		

> That is why he said his offer is CONDITIONAL. Some people receive offers like this but they must pass the Aircrew Selection.



I guess my question is. I was told that I had to make it to the aircrew selection serial I did because it was the last one that would allow me to qualify as aircrew for ROTP/ RMC selections. That If I did make this one I would have to wait till next year. So how does someone get even a conditional acceptance as aircrew (the toughest trade to get into) without going to aircrew selection when there are people who have gone and passed.


----------



## Dou You

DexOlesa said:
			
		

> I guess my question is. I was told that I had to make it to the aircrew selection serial I did because it was the last one that would allow me to qualify as aircrew for ROTP/ RMC selections. That If I did make this one I would have to wait till next year. So how does someone get even a conditional acceptance as aircrew (the toughest trade to get into) without going to aircrew selection when there are people who have gone and passed.



The best candidates going for Pilot will be selected. Period. Passing aircrew selection in Trenton is not even considered as part of your application during the ROTP selections. Therefore regardless of aircrew selection attendance beforehand, the top applications will be accepted. So her application must've been better than yours. Anyone can correct me if I'm wrong on this next part but I believe if she, or any other candidates with conditional Pilot offers for that matter fail aircrew, then their offers will be revoked and it will be offered to the next best candidate.


----------



## Barts

Smackimus said:
			
		

> Hi again,
> 
> Quick question for anyone that has already received more information... My file manager told me that I should be expecting my enrollment ceremony to be around late July- early August, but aren't RMC ROTP cadets supposed to start a nine week IAP course that starts early July prior to the start of the school year?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



IAP is no longer done.  BMOQ is 15 weeks, and starts in May (for the summer serials)

You'll go for a short introductory course this summer, then the full-meal-deal next summer.


----------



## Tom_Swift

So sadly enough I didn't get accepted in the first round. I haven't given up just yet as I realize that there are still many doors open to me. I think what I will probably try and do is get into Reserves while I attend University next year and then Re Apply to ROTP next year after I've gained a bunch more experience. Does anyone know when the second session is done sitting?


----------



## Rogo

By the end of April you should know, however I was in your boat last year and did not receive any confirmation about whether or not I got in during the second selection round. I would recommend following up if you don't hear by mid-late April.   

Good Luck


----------



## Murch

Just got off the phone with the Captain at the RC. I have been deemed medically fit, and my file will be in for the second round of selection. He stated that the second round for this year should take place mid to late April.

My three trades are Armoured, MPO, Infantry -- in that order. I was not loaded on the MPOAC, but I'm not sure if that is completely necessary to be selected, maybe its like air crew and I will get a conditional offer. I was told that Armoured and Infantry are full, and my chances of being selected are unlikely unless some one declines offers.

I was told I was a very strong applicant -- just got fetched up in a medical issue. I'm still somewhat hopeful, but I'm going to the Reserve Brigade HQ tomorrow to see what trades are open for me. I am moving forward with the Reserve option...

...Hope for the best, and plan for the worst.


----------



## Blenkarn

I had to pass the MPOAC before being accepted MPO. If they make exceptions for passing ACS then it's possible it's the same for MPOAC. I was told while going through the process that there was only 2 spots for MPO in this years ROTP - So you'd be contingent on them opening extra spots, or the other person dropping out. Not trying to get your hopes down, just telling you what I know. 

Also, I did mine as a CT from reserves, wasn't that painful of a process. So if you join a reserve unit then try again next year, it won't be too hard for you, just start early.


----------



## 320102

Hey, has anyone been mailed a package of joining instructions for RMC? So far i have just acceoted my offer over the phone. 

Good luck to all who are still waiting to hear back on their offers!!


----------



## fanman

320102 said:
			
		

> Hey, has anyone been mailed a package of joining instructions for RMC? So far i have just acceoted my offer over the phone.
> 
> Good luck to all who are still waiting to hear back on their offers!!



Hey! I got my acceptance call like 2 weeks ago as well. And then another call explaining that I wont hear from the recruiting center until mid April/May when they send the info package.  

Hope that answers your question! 
By the way, where are you going? Kingston? 
Hope to see you there! 

Jason


----------



## fanman

As well, I don't want to sound immature or anything, but for those who are going, and got into RMC (Kingston) add me on MSN? 

Might as well get to know some people as we'll be spending the next 4 years together don't cha think? 

MSN: jasonfan888@hotmail.com

Add me and leave a comment that tells me your going to RMC!

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## Smackimus

Accepted my offer, but no information package yet. The package's ETA is always TBD according to the staff at my CFRC. :


----------



## calamityjoe

Man I tend to be kind of jalous but I gotta say this : congratulations!

You deserve what you get...Courage and enjoy, lucky you!  :-*


----------



## Ascendant

Applied for Navy Log. Got rejected.

The recruiter said everything was great except for my marks:

"Your average was only a 77 and, therefore, not that competitive."
"I graduated with an 84 average."
"It says he your average was a 77."
"...I graduated with an 84, but I can go upstairs and check my transcript."
*Runs upstairs, grabs calculator and transcript.*
"Yeah, I had an 84."
"Hold on here."
*Checks file/stuff*
*Oh, they take the average of all your grade 10, 11 and 12 marks.*
"You're kidding me?"
"Unfortunately, no."

Why would they do that? I find that absolutely ridiculous.

Do the Canadian Forces know I switched back from public to private school for grade ten, leaving me in the dust with regards to math and chemistry? Marks in the fifties make for great averages...

Clearly, the selection board must have seen that every course I took in high school exceeded the Provincial honours level. They must also have seen that every course I took in grades eleven and twelve, along with two in grade ten, again exceeded this aforementioned level.

They must have seen that not only did I graduate with my provincial diploma, but also an International Baccalaureate diploma.

Do they not care/realise/choose to omit that a person can show great improvement over three years?

Anyways, yeah, I was pretty mad just for those reasons, but overall, I'm not that upset I got rejected. When I really started thinking about the fact I was going to have to take a four year degree in something I wasn't truly interested in, subsidised or not, my feelings shifted a bit.


----------



## bdave

Kratos said:
			
		

> Applied for Navy Log. Got rejected.
> 
> The recruiter said everything was great except for my marks:
> 
> "Your average was only a 77 and, therefore, not that competitive."
> "I graduated with an 84 average."
> "It says he your average was a 77."
> "...I graduated with an 84, but I can go upstairs and check my transcript."
> *Runs upstairs, grabs calculator and transcript.*
> "Yeah, I had an 84."
> "Hold on here."
> *Checks file/stuff*
> *Oh, they take the average of all your grade 10, 11 and 12 marks.*
> "You're kidding me?"
> "Unfortunately, no."
> 
> Why would they do that? I find that absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> Do the Canadian Forces know I switched back from public to private school for grade ten, leaving me in the dust with regards to math and chemistry? Marks in the fifties make for great averages...
> 
> Clearly, the selection board must have seen that every course I took in high school exceeded the Provincial honours level. They must also have seen that every course I took in grades eleven and twelve, along with two in grade ten, again exceeded this aforementioned level.
> 
> They must have seen that not only did I graduate with my provincial diploma, but also an International Baccalaureate diploma.
> 
> Do they not care/realise/choose to omit that a person can show great improvement over three years?
> 
> Anyways, yeah, I was pretty mad just for those reasons, but overall, I'm not that upset I got rejected. When I really started thinking about the fact I was going to have to take a four year degree in something I wasn't truly interested in, subsidised or not, my feelings shifted a bit.


Agreed. I think it's extremely...stupid. Judge someone on when they were immature and didn't know what they wanted in life.
"Oh hey, you've shown incredible improvement in the last few years. Oh hey, you're getting As in every course and you're an engineering major...but it says here you got a C- in math in grade 11. Sorry, refused."


----------



## Dou You

bdave said:
			
		

> Agreed. I think it's extremely...stupid. Judge someone on when they were immature and didn't know what they wanted in life.
> "Oh hey, you've shown incredible improvement in the last few years. Oh hey, you're getting As in every course and you're an engineering major...but it says here you got a C- in math in grade 11. Sorry, refused."



I agree. Grade 10 for me was only 4 years ago, but just in the past two years, which I have spent in University, I have matured a great deal. I have had many life experiences that have made me notice what I want in life, and what it would take to achieve it, but no, since I had a few bad marks from grade 10 and 11 I didn't even make the selection cap for Pilot. It's disappointing but I guess it'll make it so much more sweeter when I finally do become a Pilot in the CF later down the road.


----------



## 320102

Thanks for the info about the application package guys. I've ogtten into RMC, Kingston, s artillery officer to do a bachelors of engineering. i didnt make the cut for pilot either, but thats cuz i screwed up on my last session in the sim..........i guess it was just my unlucky day........but where one door closes another opens


----------



## fanman

320102 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info about the application package guys. I've ogtten into RMC, Kingston, s artillery officer to do a bachelors of engineering. i didnt make the cut for pilot either, but thats cuz i screwed up on my last session in the sim..........i guess it was just my unlucky day........but where one door closes another opens



OMG me too, I screwed up royally on my last sim run..... I was devastated but hey... I got offered what I wanted 2nd the most, Aero Controller. I'll be seeing you at Kingston then? 

Most likely during the orientation week mid August.
Hope to see you there!

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## bdave

320102 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info about the application package guys. I've ogtten into RMC, Kingston, s artillery officer to do a bachelors of engineering. i didnt make the cut for pilot either, but thats cuz i screwed up on my last session in the sim..........i guess it was just my unlucky day........but where one door closes another opens





			
				fanman said:
			
		

> OMG me too, I screwed up royally on my last sim run..... I was devastated but hey... I got offered what I wanted 2nd the most, Aero Controller. I'll be seeing you at Kingston then?
> 
> Most likely during the orientation week mid August.
> Hope to see you there!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jason



That is unfortunate. Could you please tell exactly how you screwed up? Was it a misunderstanding of information or ...?
I hope you guys find joy in your other paths.


----------



## DexOlesa

the final sim test is ridiculously hard. Its easy to mess it up


----------



## X2012

Well, I don't know about anyone else, but I know what my problem was! I discovered that I am a very visual pilot, one the instruments reads differently than I am used to, and apparently I can get "the leans" (never happened in a real plane though, thank God). You also have a different set of priorities than you do when actually flying.
It's definitely true though that you just have to go in there and give it a shot. Not a whole lot of real advice I can give or anything, just see how it feels for you and try your best.

On an unrelated note, there's another ACSO spot open now.    My offer was conditional on my medical, and I got a no-go. Looks like I get to appeal again. Well see how that goes and I guess I'll either go direct-entry ACSO when I'm done university or pick something else. It's a good thing I'm stubborn....


----------



## DexOlesa

Yes visual flying (which is what all pilots are first taught) is very different than instrument flying. I am a flight instructor with an instrument  and multi engine rating and that sensitive little machine was a handful. I passed, so did people who have never been in a plane before. Its all about learning curve. It makes sense but is really annoying as there is no set "Standard" to meet. You just get a Yes or No on a printed slip of paper. Whoever is going to be the easiest and cheapest to train (ie learn the quickest) is who gets in, doesn't mean you are a bad pilot just means the very fast learning curve they want to see wasn't demonstrated.


----------



## Dou You

DexOlesa said:
			
		

> the final sim test is ridiculously hard. Its easy to mess it up



It's not that it's ridiculously hard, after all it is exactly what you learned in each of the previous three sim sessions. I think the part that gets most people is how long you are actually in complete control of the sim for in the last session. In the first three you are taught what to do and then you practice that certain skill and then after the practice you are set back to the sims normal position to learn and practice a new skill. In the final session there is no "resetting" of the sim, unless you go way off course. It is just a continuous loop of everything you have learned with no breaks. Focus is what is needed in the final sim. Plain and simple. In sessions one to three you have been taught the skills needed to complete the last sim successfully so you just need to focus and do what you have learned. In the last session for me I just got in there thinking "oh yeah I've got this" and then pushed the button to start, unfortunately not really thinking everything through; I actually ended up forgetting to turn on the first corner. So since I had gone way off course and basically "crashed" the sim I was reset. Before I pushed the button to start again I talked myself through everything, thought of what I had to do, and finally focused on completing everything that I learned the best I could. I actually took about 5 minutes to settle myself down before I pushed that button to start again. Needless to say I didn't crash at all after that and I passed. So my advice is to concentrate in every session, learn everything to the best of your ability, and in the final sim take as long as you want to settle down and focus before going ahead and pushing the button to start. Just focus, focus, focus...oh yeah and a cross-check would be helpful in there as well   Haha. Just my two cents. Good luck to anyone attending aircrew selection in the future.



			
				X2012 said:
			
		

> On an unrelated note, there's another ACSO spot open now.    My offer was conditional on my medical, and I got a no-go. Looks like I get to appeal again. Well see how that goes and I guess I'll either go direct-entry ACSO when I'm done university or pick something else. It's a good thing I'm stubborn....



I'm sorry to hear that. It's unfortunate but just remember persistence pays off. Some may think that's a cliche but I believe it's true. Good luck to you in the future.


----------



## 320102

i screwed up on the last session, cuz it was just a lot of time u were in control of the sim. i did pretty well when we were in control for just a short period. But the last one was way more stressful flying those loops. And the machine is also very sensitive, so when i think when i got stressed, my moves were not as fine as before, they got really choppy. so yea.....persistence and a calm cross check will keep everything going smoothly. Good Luck!!!


----------



## CEEBEE501

So if I may inquire on this years batch, are any of you from Vancouver Island?


----------



## PrairieBoy

Well, I got my call from the Forces. Of my three career choices (Infantry, Pilot, Artillery), all three are full already. So the petty officer listed off some other career choices that need filling, and none of them are interesting to me. So now I don't know what I'm going to do. Either take what I can get, or reapply next year, or maybe just join the RCMP instead. 

Damn, I'm pretty bummed right now  

What would you all recommend I do? Wait until next year to reapply, or take what I can get and maybe transfer to a different career later?


----------



## Trimm

PrairieBoy said:
			
		

> Well, I got my call from the Forces. Of my three career choices (Infantry, Pilot, Artillery), all three are full already. So the petty officer listed off some other career choices that need filling, and none of them are interesting to me. So now I don't know what I'm going to do. Either take what I can get, or reapply next year, or maybe just join the RCMP instead.
> 
> Damn, I'm pretty bummed right now
> 
> What would you all recommend I do? Wait until next year to reapply, or take what I can get and maybe transfer to a different career later?



Well this is definitely a decision that you have to make for yourself, but I will tell you what I would do if I was in your shoes.  ROTP is extremely competative to get into, so I would definitely not decline the offer for risk that you don't get accepted next year.  Also, I asked my recruiting officer and he told me that once you are in, switching careers is not impossible.  Don't forget that many may find out next year that the ROTP life isn't for them, and some spots may open allowing you to transfer.  On the other hand, if the careers are really unappealing to you, you may not want to risk spending so much of your time in something you hate.  Sorry, but this is definitely a question that you will have to answer all by yourself.


----------



## X2012

That's similar to the situation I was in when I got my second call. They gave me a list of trades that I would be medically qualified for and told me to take a day or so and let them know. I looked at the jobs, none of them were really anything I could say with any immediate certainty that I would enjoy them long-term. I considered just picking one and then trying to transfer, but I opted not to because of the risk of it not working out. Basically, in the end I called them, said that I wasn't ready to commit to another choice of trade and that I would be arguing my case on the medical (again...). I don't know where you're at in this whole thing, but I'm in second year university, so this was my last shot at ROTP, but for me it's worth the wait to get a career that's right for me. (And surprise, surprise, who calls me today but a pharmacy school I applied to as a back-up plan! Apparently I get an interview. Now if I only knew if I wanted to be a pharmacist... Man this is getting complicated!)

Really, it is up to you what you do. I recommend considering all the possibilities carefully, I know you're probably time-limited though.


----------



## Murch

Hey everyone --

Another update from my struggle. I was starting to lose hope, as some of you know... I got a call from my file manager yesterday. She called to inform me that I have been merit listed finally. Now I just need to wait, and hope for the best. My trades that I am eligible for still are Armored and Infantry... unfortunately, it sounds like they may both be full already. Guess I will find out soon.

If anyone has any information to share on either trade -- if you have received an offer, or have been told they are full, let me know.

Hopefully they offer me a similar deal and I have the option to take trades that I am qualified for that are not yet full. While I would prefer the trades I selected, I'm open to a number of other trades if they were available. Most are Army trades, but I wouldn't mind some of the Purple trades.

Hope everything is going well for you all, cheers.


----------



## Cerulean_Sky

I was accepted to ROTP 2010-2011, and I'm wondering what happens financially if you fail BMOQ? (either through voluntary release or because you're found to be unqualified)

Granted, from what I've read so far, it seems that as long as you prepare physically, do your best, and stick out the hard parts you have a decent shot at passing BMOQ. However, I like to be prepared for the future, and the reality of the situation is that the Forces are making a significant financial contribution before I'm found to be qualified (or not). I'm a university student living on my own money though, and if I'm asked to repay everything immediately, it would cause major difficulties. For this reason, I'd appreciate knowing what might happen in the unfortunate case that BMOQ (or any other tests / exams) eliminate me from contention to continue being in the Forces.

A secondary question: as far as I can remember, the recruiter I originally talked to said physical tests would all be during BMOQ, but are there any during orientation this August?

I would appreciate any input you have or a suggestion as to whom I should contact to ask these question. 

Edit: I should clarify that I was accepted to ROTP in a civillian university.


----------



## SkyHeff

Cerulean_Sky said:
			
		

> A secondary question: as far as I can remember, the recruiter I originally talked to said physical tests would all be during BMOQ, but are there any during orientation this August?



There was last summer, and we had a notable amount of people fail it. These people received an official verbal warning stating that they will be required to take on additional physical training (not sure if it is personal training provided by the CF or how that part works) throughout the months following August and they had to complete another test before Christmas of 2009.


----------



## Smackimus

Hey future OCdts,

             I would like to encourage all of you to join the RMC class of 2014 group on facebook. It's a much more casual and personal way to meet and greet your future classmates. Plus, as an added bonus, you could totally add everyone in the group as friends, stalk all their profiles, and find out who's the hottest one. (It's obviously me.  8))

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=116614281686364&ref=ts


----------



## calamityjoe

xD nice


----------



## Dou You

Smackimus said:
			
		

> Hey future OCdts,
> 
> I would like to encourage all of you to join the RMC class of 2014 group on facebook. It's a much more casual and personal way to meet and greet your future classmates. Plus, as an added bonus, you could totally add everyone in the group as friends, stalk all their profiles, and find out who's the hottest one. (It's obviously me.  8))



Can't forget about the Civi U types either though! I feel so left out haha. There should be one big group on facebook that everyone selected for ROTP in 2010-2011 can join whether they are attending RMC or another university. Just an idea...


----------



## Smackimus

Civi U cadets are more than welcomed too, Dou You! Head on in!


----------



## tristismilitis

Cerulean_Sky said:
			
		

> I was accepted to ROTP 2010-2011, and I'm wondering what happens financially if you fail BMOQ? (either through voluntary release or because you're found to be unqualified)
> 
> Granted, from what I've read so far, it seems that as long as you prepare physically, do your best, and stick out the hard parts you have a decent shot at passing BMOQ. However, I like to be prepared for the future, and the reality of the situation is that the Forces are making a significant financial contribution before I'm found to be qualified (or not). I'm a university student living on my own money though, and if I'm asked to repay everything immediately, it would cause major difficulties. For this reason, I'd appreciate knowing what might happen in the unfortunate case that BMOQ (or any other tests / exams) eliminate me from contention to continue being in the Forces.




If you VR during your first year of subsidization/training there is no obligation to pay back your tuition or wage. The day you cross into the second year of subsidization you must pay back both wage and tuition funds you have received. 
If you fail BMOQ you usually get a second (sometimes third) chance depending on the reason for the failure (ex. Missed classes due to illness or injury). Your staff will do their best to counsel you if you are still a suitable candidate because, as you mentioned, a significant amount of time and funding has gone into recruiting, educating and training each student. In prior years IAP (BMOQ used to be in 2 phases, IAP was phase 1, just in case you are not familiar with the term) was done before the first year of subsidized education, in part to avoid spending money on school for students that would not be able to successfully complete the military training requirements. 
BMOQ is still done (usually) before the start of the second year of subsidization so, even if failure is for other reasons (unsuitable for military employment type reasons), repaying wage and tuition would not be required.
If you fail a class during your subsidization (at civi U) I believe you are given the option of redoing that class at your own cost as long as it doesn’t significantly extend your graduation date but I’m not 100% sure on that, once you are sworn in and posted your education manager/ULO will be able to answer all of these questions with the most current information. 
Good Luck!


----------



## Cerulean_Sky

Thank you very much tristismilitis and Heff18, your information was extremely helpful.


----------



## PrairieBoy

After extensive deliberation, I decided to accept what I can get in the Forces, and try for a transfer later on. Here's hoping it works out!


----------



## Slam87

Has anyone received joining instructions yet, or know when we are supposed to get them?


----------



## Dou You

Slam87 said:
			
		

> Has anyone received joining instructions yet, or know when we are supposed to get them?



Nothing for me yet, but to give you an approximate date I was told I'd hear something by the end of April after the second selection board sits.


----------



## MJP

Slam87 said:
			
		

> Has anyone received joining instructions yet, or know when we are supposed to get them?



You will not get joining instructions until you are sworn in.  However I bet if ya search a bit you will find the old joining instructions for both RMC and CiviU (orientation camp) dudes hanging around on the web.


----------



## tristismilitis

Slam87 said:
			
		

> Has anyone received joining instructions yet, or know when we are supposed to get them?



Not sure if these are the exact versions you'll get in the mail/email but, they might be worth a look for the 'heads up' value.

http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/deo-ocd/ir-ji/ir-ji-eng.asp    
http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/deo-ocd/ir-ji/irc-jic-eng.asp

...oh if only I'd bought google stock back when shares were under $100.00


----------



## Hamegreg

This copy of the joining instructions are for those who go to RMC St-Jean not RMC Kingston
but still it gives you a good overall of how this is going to happen  

Special thanks to tristismilitis for the links


----------



## PrairieBoy

Well, I made my decision. I just want to be entering the Forces now at least, so my career choices got changed to Signals Officer and Air Combat Systems Officer, with no third choice as the remaining things seemed to be all engineering jobs, which I don't have the grades to qualify for. Here's hoping I get picked up for Signals or ACS, and can attempt to transfer to a Combat Arms trade at a later point in my career.

Cheers all, here's hoping I see you at RMC


----------



## Dou You

PrairieBoy said:
			
		

> Well, I made my decision. I just want to be entering the Forces now at least, so my career choices got changed to Signals Officer and Air Combat Systems Officer



Good choice with ACSO   . Good luck too!


----------



## Murch

Has anyone heard anything back yet from the second round of selections? If it isn't this week, it should be soon. Cheers.


----------



## nic.f

Hi All

The second selection board is set to meet April 23rd. We should all be hearing back the week after  or so. I have been merit listed as I missed the first round in March, and I'm really hoping for a positive response. I want to wish the best of luck to everyone who is still waiting with me!

I was wondering how easy is it to switch occupations after you have been accepted in the program? Also what is the procedure?  If any one has any insight please share! I just want to know in case I don't get my first choice, which I know is already full. 

Cheers!


----------



## PrairieBoy

Well, it seems I won't be entering ROTP this year afterall. As it turns out, the degrees I want to take at RMC (History, English) are not appropriate for a Signals Officer or an Air Combat Systems Officer, and I don't have the grades to go after a Science or Engineering degree. So, unless something weird happens and it turns out I CAN be in a combat arms trade afterall, I think I'm boned. Oh well, good luck all


----------



## Murch

Prairieboy -- Sorry to hear that, and I hope something works out for you... I'm sure a large number of people declined offers for combat arms trades, or will have declined by the time the second round sits.

I'm looking forward to May. Any news is good news for me at this point, I just want to know if I need to start planning for the rest of my degree without the subsidization. Good luck everyone, looking forward to the feedback everyone gets. Cheers.


----------



## Retical

nic.f said:
			
		

> Hi All
> 
> The second selection board is set to meet April 23rd. We should all be hearing back the week after  or so. I have been merit listed as I missed the first round in March, and I'm really hoping for a positive response. I want to wish the best of luck to everyone who is still waiting with me!
> 
> I was wondering how easy is it to switch occupations after you have been accepted in the program? Also what is the procedure?  If any one has any insight please share! I just want to know in case I don't get my first choice, which I know is already full.
> 
> Cheers!



Hi Nic.f, 

Good to see your interest in the CF, however i have some first hand advice for you. I am currently an ROTP student that is attempting to switch occupations. It is not an easy process by any means. First of all to switch occupations you must have completed BMOQ, what that means is that you can only switch in your second year of subsidization. The significance of that is you are locked into your contract and cannot leave ROTP regardless if you dislike your occupation (unless you pay back pretty much every dime they have given you, salary, tuition, etc etc), and there is no guarantee you will switch or will switch to your desired occupation. 

How you transfer is responding to your ULO about  a message released in October/November. In this message is a list of occupations they are looking for transfers too, remember this message concerns all officers not purely OCdt's. If your desired occupation isn't on that list you are out of luck right there. Secondly if they want you in your job you stay. Thirdly if the even if they want you they fill the transfer spots on merit (competitively) so again no guarantee at that point.  

Here's the bottom line, if i were you joining an occupation i didn't really want, stay out. There is a significantly large chance you wont get the occupation your looking for especially since it is full now, and thats very unlikely to change between right now and this fall. I'm going to be going through this process next fall and am dreading it (uncertainty sucks) but am not turned off enough by my current occupation to drop out (I'm first year subsidization so no penalty), i just have a job i'd prefer more.

Maybe try for CEOTP especially if you already have some university under your belt.

Hope this helps


----------



## 2010newbie

Hi all,

I am in China for the next little while and of course FB doesn't exist here, but when I get back to Canada I will definitely join the group. I was accepted for ROTP 2010 for and I accepted an offer at UOIT. Anyone else at UOIT?


----------



## Murch

Hey -- just got some pretty current info from a recruiter. Armoured Officer is full, but Infantry Officer has openings still. They could not tell me the number of offers left to give out for this trade since it changes so frequently, but this is good news for me. While my choices were Armoured, MPO, Inf in that order, I have no serious preference over any of them. While Armoured might be closed, the recruiter seemed to hint around that the prospects of getting selected for Inf were moderate at this time.

I think my speculations might have proved correct -- many people declined Inf offers to wait out for a trade they prefered more. I'm currently trying to get ahold of my file manager to see if I can express interest in a couple of other trades with a higher likelihood of selection or if it is too late to do that. Cheers everyone.


----------



## Rogo

I would just like to point out that during my first go at ROTP I heavily was aimed at MPO. The recruiter said it was competitive but there shouldn't be concerns about entry options since he said I could do it through ROTP...the paper says otherwise though. The reason it only says direct entry "to my own logic and understanding" is likely because one of the courses is 20 weeks long. In ROTP you would be unable to do a 20week course through the summer. I don't want to discourage future people from selecting MPO but I avoided it my second time and got a timely acceptance to ROTP for Inf O. If someone is considering reapplying and still going for MPO I would strongly recommend finding out conclusively if it is a possible option through ROTP because I have a feeling that it is not and that you will be chasing a phantom job.

Just my thoughts. Good luck though to anyone who is going for it and I extremely hope that I am incorrect.

Rogo


----------



## gcclarke

The Naval Combat Systems Engineering Applications Course is approximately 8 months long. This does not preclude people becoming a CSE via the ROTP program. It simply means that you are very likely to be an Acting Subbie by the time you get to that course. There is absolutely no requirement that one be able to complete all of their training during the summer.

The recruiter told you that it was competitive because there were a limited number of spots available compared to those interested in the spots. But this does mean that there were spots available at the time. I can assure you that the recruiting centres have better things to do than waste your time and theirs by pretending that some trades are available via an entry plan when they are in fact not. And if there were 0 spots available for MPO via ROTP that year, they would have informed you of that. 

The website is unfortunately not managed by the recruiting group. Oftentimes it is inaccurate. The MPO trade is not inherently ineligible to entry by ROTP, although in any particular year they may not be taking in any via ROTP because it is both a fairly popular choice that requires relatively few people, allowing us to fill it via the much more cost effective DEO method.


----------



## Blenkarn

I can assure you that you can be accepted MPO through ROTP. I was accepted Civy U for MPO in the first round of selections. The recruiting center and Ottawa told me that there were only 2 spots for MPO in this years ROTP selection batch. So it is highly competitive. You are also required to go through the MPOAC to be selected, which also further heightens the competition for MPO spots. 

The fact that the training is about 6 months is irrelevent to whether you can be selected for the trade. Since if your doing 4 years of university...
FYOP Before 1st Year
BOTP Between 1 & 2
CAP Between 2 & 3
SLT, OPME's, etc between 3 & 4
The trades course for MPO starts generally in January, so it's not likely to be able to complete it at all. It'd be done after the degree is finished.


----------



## Murch

Murch said:
			
		

> Hey -- just got some pretty current info from a recruiter. Armoured Officer is full...



Armour Officer~


----------



## George Wallace

Murch said:
			
		

> Armour Officer~



See!  If you had gone to L'Ecole des Blindes you would not have noticed that.      ;D


----------



## 097004610

I am waiting to hear if I made it after the second selection board meets.  What is confusing to me is that when I spoke to my recruiter after the first round of selections (which I obviously didn't make) he said that there would be a good chance I would be selected in round two.  I am going for Nursing Officer through ROTP.  He further stated that there is a high turnover in people accepting offers for the NO ROTP slots.  Has anyone heard anything like this?


----------



## ScotiaGirl

I'm also waiting for the selection this week.  I have Intelligence Officer as my first choice.  When I called the recruiting center last week I wasn't given any information as to what is full and what isn't.  Armour was my third choice.  

Does anyone happen to know if INT is still open or if it has been all filled?


----------



## George Wallace

Last I heard, INT has a two year backlog of candidates already enrolled.


----------



## daindophia

ScotiaGirl said:
			
		

> I'm also waiting for the selection this week.  I have Intelligence Officer as my first choice.  When I called the recruiting center last week I wasn't given any information as to what is full and what isn't.  Armour was my third choice.
> 
> Does anyone happen to know if INT is still open or if it has been all filled?



I talked to a recruiting officer and was informed that all the offers for available Nursing Officer positions have been sent out. So currently there are no spots available. The only way that a Nursing Officer candidate would have a chance at this point is if one of these offers is turned down- this will open up a spot. Should you be successful in the second round of selection, and if someone somewhere turns down an offer for Nursing Officer, then you have a chance! (This is all based on what I understood of the recruiter's info)


----------



## PMedMoe

daindophia said:
			
		

> I talked to a recruiting officer and was informed that all the offers for available Nursing Officer positions have been sent out. So currently there are no spots available. The only way that a Nursing Officer candidate would have a chance at this point is if one of these offers is turned down- this will open up a spot. Should you be successful in the second round of selection, and if someone somewhere turns down an offer for Nursing Officer, then you have a chance! (This is all based on what I understood of the recruiter's info)



Where did ScotiaGirl say she had applied for Nursing Officer?   ???



			
				ScotiaGirl said:
			
		

> I'm also waiting for the selection this week.  I have *Intelligence Officer* as my first choice.  When I called the recruiting center last week I wasn't given any information as to what is full and what isn't.  *Armour* was my third choice.
> 
> Does anyone happen to know if *INT* is still open or if it has been all filled?


----------



## 097004610

The recruiter did tell me all the offers for NO were sent out, but he also said that it has a high rate of candidates turning down offers or not getting accepted (if they were still waiting to hear if they got accepted from University).  Also, I don't know if this is out of the ordinary, but the recruiter asked me if he could send a letter back to the selection board asking for more specific clarification as to why I was not selected.  In his mind, I had the most competetive NO application out of my CFRC, yet someone who did not have as much volunteer experience, as high of marks, or extra-curriculars got in.  I would be curious to know as well, however, I congratulate whoever it was.


----------



## tristismilitis

NO Hopeful said:
			
		

> I am waiting to hear if I made it after the second selection board meets.  What is confusing to me is that when I spoke to my recruiter after the first round of selections (which I obviously didn't make) he said that there would be a good chance I would be selected in round two.  I am going for Nursing Officer through ROTP.  He further stated that there is a high turnover in people accepting offers for the NO ROTP slots.  Has anyone heard anything like this?



I haven't heard of a high turnover per se, but I have heard that often one or two candidates have to turn their offer down because they did not meet the criteria to proceed into the next year of school, Ex. One person had conditional acceptance to university and did not meet the conditions in time, another person failed to achieve the grades needed to proceed to the next year of school and chose to withdraw her application. 
Good Luck with round two! Don't give up hope


----------



## 097004610

Thanks for the information.  I must say though, it seems like my recruiter is trying to go the extra mile for me and I am very impressed with this, no matter what the outcome....and there is always next year!!


----------



## Murch

It is a good feeling when you feel as though they are working as hard as possible for you. A lot of people talk badly about the CFRC staff, and I would be lieing if I said I've only ever had good things to say about the work they do. I have been frustrated at times, but never with personnel working there -- it has always been with the process itself, especially on the medical side of things, although I do realize those procedures are in place to protect everyone, not just that individual, and that staff just do not have the time to go through every single file on a case by case basis beyond examining your interview and checklists.

My File Manager and Career Counsellor have been nothing but professional, polite, and prompt with me every time I call. It is to the point now where even if I do not get selected, I will probably show up to the CFRC with coffees for both of them and just say thank you. I am one of those candidates who calls on a weekly basis as well, and they always have something to say -- even if it is just to call back in a few days when they think something new will have surfaced. At the end of the day, the CFRC staff I have dealt with have been great overall. At my CFRC I have only ever talked to one person who it seemed clear did not want to be in that position.


As for the Int question -- my stepfather was working at the Int school in Kingston last year -- I was going to put Int as one of my ROTP options, but he advised strongly against it. The CF has a desire to beef up the Intelligence branch, but it is true that they are back logged. It is something you can shoot for in ROTP, but I am assuming that they likely only take in a very small number of applicants, and from what I have gathered from friends who have/are applying, and on these forums, its a sought after trade. I also am a firm believer that this is a trade that more people transfer over to once they have served for some time, as it is desirable to have Int officers who understand how the military works and exactly what they have as a role.


----------



## ScotiaGirl

Thanks for all the feedback!

Well it seems like it all rests on choice 2: Aerospace Control Officer!

I just wanted to say good luck to everyone still waiting!  Next week can't come soon enough!


----------



## punch701

hi, i have recieved my phone call last month around the middle of march, offering me a position as an armour officer, which i have excepted, my recruiting center notified me that i will be given intructions for the next step of things to be done before i sign the contract, and start training in august, but some of the information was unclear, i was wondering when the new officer recruits for the rotp program was supposed to hear back from their recruiting centers after excepting their offers, outlining the next step and has been given instructions on what needs to be done up until training in august
thank you


----------



## ekpiper

Hello,

First, you should probably read the currently existing thread in this board about ROTP 2010-2011, as most of the answers are there.  Offers will go out fairly soon, I'd guess by the middle of next month.  Everything will become more clear then, but in the mean time, just keep building yourself up physically, and that is the most important part at this point.

ekpiper


----------



## George Wallace

Thanks ekpiper

I have merged this with the other topic, to cut down on the amount of info one may have to delve through when they do a SEARCH.  One topic, pertaining to the subject and hopefully holding the majority of answers, does that.


----------



## Hamegreg

> hi, i have recieved my phone call last month around the middle of march, offering me a position as an armour officer, which i have excepted, my recruiting center notified me that i will be given intructions for the next step of things to be done before i sign the contract, and start training in august, but some of the information was unclear, i was wondering when the new officer recruits for the rotp program was supposed to hear back from their recruiting centers after excepting their offers, outlining the next step and has been given instructions on what needs to be done up until training in august
> thank you



About the next call (infos and instructions for next year)... I received a call from the the CFRC Sherbrooke today while I was at school asking to me to call them back today or tomorrow, sadly I came back home to late because the CFRC is off duty after 4:00PM here. I wonder what it is all about.. I accepted my offer like a month ago, I can only hope it's the "Next Call" with all the informations and instructions for next year. If you've accepted your offer, then I think you should hear from your CFRC in the next few days  

Can't wait to hear from everyone that are still waiting for the second selection board to happen

Greg


----------



## TangoTwoBravo

gcclarke said:
			
		

> The website is unfortunately not managed by the recruiting group. Oftentimes it is inaccurate. The MPO trade is not inherently ineligible to entry by ROTP, although in any particular year they may not be taking in any via ROTP because it is both a fairly popular choice that requires relatively few people, allowing us to fill it via the much more cost effective DEO method.



I don't normally read these threads, but which website are you referring to?


----------



## Hamegreg

Hi guys, I got some news about my last post. The call was, as I thought, the "Next Call" I was expecting.

I called this morning and the Recruiter told me he received some updates from the Royal Military College (RMC).This was actually the date of enrollment and the First Year Orientation Period (FYOP). Seams like my enrollment will be on 22th of July. He also stated that there would be a FYOP from 2010/08/01 to 2010/09/03 at the RMC St-Jean* so I must be at the college 31st of July. He also said he needed to give me some more informations about all this so he'll be calling back later today. I don't know for you, but when I call there it seams I always hang up smiling 

I also heard from someone that every body that are still waiting for the Second Selection Board should actually hear about it Monday or Tuesday. Can't wait to hear from all of you guys.

And if any of you is going to RMC St-Jean please send me a message so we can get to know each other before the FYOP.

*For those who go to St-Jean

Thank you for reading

Greg


----------



## gcclarke

Tango2Bravo said:
			
		

> I don't normally read these threads, but which website are you referring to?



I was referring to the Forces.ca site. Mind you, I looked and couldn't find a post by a recruiter stating that the website is managed by someone outside of CFRG. It is possible my mind just filled in the blanks on that one. But at the very least it has been stated that it is often not kept up to date, in particular with regards to which trades are currently "In Demand". If I recall correctly, prior to the current fiscal year, there were situations where a trade was both listed as "In Demand" on the Forces.ca website, and closed for recruiting until April rolled around. 

As well, the last post was a response to someone who was suggesting to another posted that they should not trust the information given to them by the recruiting centre (Namely whether or not ROTP was a valid entry plan to become an MPO), partially on the basis of the information on the Forces.ca website. Hence my "trust the recruiting centre over the website" statement.


----------



## Rogo

For the enrollment and few weeks of training/orientation in August. I visited CFRC Kitchener yesterday to have my file transferred down from CFRC Ottawa since I will be home in Guelph for the summer. They said that the likely enrollement date for Kitchener is July 20th-21st and also the FYOP on the 31st. Although I am Civvy U at Carleton they also said it is likely we will be sent to St-Jean for the FYOP. So hopefully a heads up for anyone else pondering dates and locations. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## westcoastboy

My brother left for Mini Basic last yr on the 4th August, the first week was at his ULO ....so wherever you are at Civvy University ie London Ontario . Then  you join up with the RMC guys  for 2 weeks for your introduction to Basic, if your Civvie your back home for a couple of weeks until your school starts, but RMC of course stays there the whole time..........So apart from Swearing in you have until approx August to enjoy your summer.


----------



## Murch

Its hard to believe that in the space of the next seven days, I will be finding out if all of the work and hoops I have jumped so far due to all of my fetch-ups during the application process and medical has paid off. I'm prepared to accept it if it is not a favorable ruling, but I'm really hoping that it is in my favor. I heard from my File Manager last time we spoke that the selections were supposed to happen over this week, so I can substantiate the previous claim that we should hear back early next week.

If you don't hear back next week, do not lose hope. Call them at the end of the week and see what the status is, if they do not have any news, than its better than having them tell you you were not selected, as some people might not accept offers this round, meaning a very small number in each trade with positions still open will likely be called later in the summer.

It feels like Christmas right now. Lets hope we all get what we asked for.


----------



## ScotiaGirl

Hey,

I called my recruiting center today as I had some questions about school, and she said that it could still be a few weeks until we get contacted - hopefully sooner - but just not to get your hopes up waiting for a call this week basically.  But I know they're not allowed really to go into a lot of detail and can only give semi-vague answers.

Hopefully some have heard back already!


----------



## Murch

Thank you ScotiaGirl for the info. Cheers.


----------



## 2010newbie

I was accepted ROTP for a civilian university and I received the letter from CFRC Toronto today confirming my enrolment (July 14, 2010) and FYOP dates (August 15 - 28, 2010 @ RMCC Kingston). It also stated that I need to report to the "local Support Base" from August 10 - 13, 2010. Hopefully this info helps out any of the other civilian university ROTP applicants out there.


----------



## ScotiaGirl

Thanks for the info that's awesome! Congrats on your acceptance!

I know the military pays moving fees for its members...so I'm going to assume that our move to whichever school we're going to is going to be paid for as well?  Please correct me if I'm wrong in that assumption - I haven't found anything stating it either way for ROTP members.


----------



## sink2

ScotiaGirl - I highly doubt that would be the case, especially considering you would be making that move 8 times in your undergraduate career. If I am wrong in that assumption, anyone please feel free to enlighten me.


----------



## 2010newbie

ScotiaGirl said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info that's awesome! Congrats on your acceptance!
> 
> I know the military pays moving fees for its members...so I'm going to assume that our move to whichever school we're going to is going to be paid for as well?  Please correct me if I'm wrong in that assumption - I haven't found anything stating it either way for ROTP members.



Sorry, I don't know. I picked a school that is close to my house. What uni are you considering?


----------



## ScotiaGirl

University of Ottawa!  And I currently live in Halifax 
I guess I was not thinking about all the other summers!!  I was just thinking move there this fall and then stay there through all the degree...and just going elsewhere for the summer...keeping all my stuff in Ottawa!  I doubt I'll live in residence...but who knows!

Where is everyone planning on going?


----------



## 2010newbie

I was accepted into Western, Ryerson, and UOIT. In the end I chose UOIT.


----------



## George Wallace

ScotiaGirl said:
			
		

> University of Ottawa!  And I currently live in Halifax
> I guess I was not thinking about all the other summers!!  I was just thinking move there this fall and then stay there through all the degree...and just going elsewhere for the summer...keeping all my stuff in Ottawa!  I doubt I'll live in residence...but who knows!
> 
> Where is everyone planning on going?



If you live in Residence, it will only be for the period of your school term, not for the period of your Degree.  You will in all likelihood have a different room each term, not a permanent room for three or four years.  Maintaining an apartment or house for a period of three or four years is also expensive, especially if you will only live in it for eight months of a year.


----------



## Murch

Congrats to everyone who was accepted! Hopefully I will hear back on Monday! If not maybe I'll give my CFRC a call since I will be off to Kingston for about a week to visit my parents and am currently in Halifax. For those of you who were accepted, did they tell you the deadline to respond on the offer? I don't want to be away if notification is via letter, and get back a week later and miss the window to respond.


----------



## Chubbs

Did anyone from the region of Ottawa hear back from the recruiting center after getting the called to tell them they were accepted into ROTP? I was called about a month ago and was told by the recruiter that I would be hearing back the next week for enrollment dates but I haven't heard a thing. I tried sending her a couple emails and got no response.

I will also be doing civil ROTP through UOttawa next year, in civil engineering.

Thanks in advance

Jeremy Chubbs


----------



## Rogo

Chubbs said:
			
		

> Did anyone from the region of Ottawa hear back from the recruiting center after getting the called to tell them they were accepted into ROTP? I was called about a month ago and was told by the recruiter that I would be hearing back the next week for enrollment dates but I haven't heard a thing. I tried sending her a couple emails and got no response.
> 
> I will also be doing civil ROTP through UOttawa next year, in civil engineering.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Jeremy Chubbs





Call your file manager and if they don't pick up then leave a detailed message or at minimum a number where they can call you back. The cpl i had for my file often was not at the phone when I called (mainly my fault for calling at odd times such as midday. But...he always returned my calls promptly when I left a number for him to reach me at that day.  I hope that helps. Now I will be dealing with the Kitchener Det for my file but that was my experience at Ottawa and they were very good at accomodating me.

good luck.


----------



## mathabos

I called a few days ago also. However they did not know when my dates where either.
2010Newbie posted in the application process samples that he received mail with his dates. 
So I will be visiting my mailbox everyday this week in hopes that my mail will have arrived.


----------



## Smackimus

Finally received an email about training start & enrollment ceremony dates, but still no massive info package in the mail.   Is this the case for everyone in the BC area?


----------



## calamityjoe

I'm curious about the Quebec area. I heard about interviews that are reported because of the new budget. Is there someone of the Quebec area who had news from the recuting center about RMC?

thank you!


----------



## Hamegreg

> I'm curious about the Quebec area. I heard about interviews that are reported because of the new budget. Is there someone of the Quebec area who had news from the recuting center about RMC?
> 
> thank you!



Are you talking about receiving news from the Second Selection board or the First one ? If it's about the First one, I do. Received my offer on March 17th, they called me back last Friday about the dates I would have to get to RMC St-Jean. If you need some more information or something, please send me a PM and I'll be able to answer your questions.

Greg


----------



## Alea

calamityjoe said:
			
		

> I'm curious about the Quebec area. I heard about interviews that are reported because of the new budget. Is there someone of the Quebec area who had news from the recruiting center about RMC?
> 
> thank you!



I have no idea about interviews being delayed but I can tell you about aptitude tests being delayed for an indefinite period of time. This is an order that came from Ottawa (HQ) and that concerns only the province of Quebec. 
This "red flag" on aptitude tests DOES NOT concern those who had their appointments scheduled before the 15th of April (i.e. You called on the 10th of February to have an appointment, they gave you the date).
Everyone who called on the 15th... now has to wait. 
I was suppose to redo my aptitude test and I now have to wait along with everybody else. 

Has per the reasons? Only speculations as even my recruiter couldn't tell me why this is the case. Unofficially could be budget, could be that the CF reached their quotas as per the amount of military personal they need etc... Only someone well informed can tell us.

Alea


----------



## calamityjoe

Okay thank you...I'll just wait


----------



## Dou You

I called the London CFRC today to see if there was any new information for those of us selected but there was none. My file manager then said that she had just received the results from the second round of selections. So that's good news to those of you waiting to hear back from the second round...you should find out soon (well the people around London will at least). She then went on to say that in the near future, after all the offers have been sent out and accepted I should find out what eactly will be happening this summer. That's all I was told. But good luck to those awaiting offers from the second round of selections! I look forward to hearing your good news.


----------



## Murch

Hey guys -- I spoke with my File Manager on Monday. It seemed like she had the results as well, but put me on hold for about five minutes, came back and said that she cannot release any information to me until sometime next week, or the following week, due to budget changes.


----------



## Hamegreg

It seams like the Budget change is the source of our problem.... I wonder what have really changed ..


----------



## Murch

Yea... it really only amounts to another few days of waiting, and hoping. At this point, either way that it goes I will be ok -- I just want a result so I can plan accordingly. I will do DEO when I complete my degree, but ROTP would be a much more convenient option.


----------



## huggle67

This year's joining instructions are up on the RMC site now.
http://www.rmc.ca/ji-ir/ji-ir-eng.asp


----------



## marlborough

I received and accepted my offer this morning for ACSO.  My name starts with "C", so hold tight all you Zzotas.


----------



## Otis

Everyone in the Toronto area who was selected in the second selection should start getting phone calls next week ...  there wasn't that many more selected though, so good luck everyone.

Otis


----------



## mathabos

With the second round offers going out, will this mean that we should be receiving our info packages soon ?
I am accepted for Civi University here in Montreal but my file manager has no idea when the swearing in 
dates will be available or if I have to attend a prep course.


----------



## DexOlesa

Your swearing in date will vary by recruiting center, but the general consensus from most is that they aim for last week of July. Not sure what you mean by prep course but you will attend RMC for two weeks August 15-28 for Orientation. Arrive August 14th. Joining Instructions for both RMC cadets and Civy U Cadets are on the RMC website.


----------



## mathabos

By prep course I did mean orientation. 
I have been to the RMC website and read up on the joining 
instructions. Thanks huggle67 for posting the link to the RMC page.
Everything seems to indicate that I will be attending orientation therefor, 
I will plan my vacation for those last 2 weeks of August. 
As for the recruiting center, I will just have to wait for confirmation I guess.


----------



## ReidMeyers

hmm when I got the call, I was told I would be heading to St-Jean between the 8th and 22nd of August. Well I guess I will find out for sure when I head in to sign everything.


----------



## mathabos

Have more people going the civi university route been called and given additional info on the joining process.
Or have people received an information package through the mail. 
I will be calling my recruiting center next week to see whats happening.


----------



## Rogo

Civi U and still have not gotten any extra info either by mail, phone, email, carrier pigeon, or errand boy hehehe


----------



## Murch

Hey -- I spoke with my File Manager last week. More info coming everyones way in about one more week -- I would say wait until Thursday or Friday to call your File Manager, and even then, I'm not sure if more will be released. Although on the other hand, your at a different spot -- I'm still waiting for the final releases from the second round of selection, but I would bet they won't send out info packages until everyone from the second round has heard back. Cheers.


----------



## 320102

by chance has anyone heard back about info packages or gotten an e-mail, from their recruitment center as CFRC Toronto?


----------



## 2010newbie

I haven't heard anything from CFRC Toronto and I have not received an info package as of yet. All I received was a letter stating I was accepted.


----------



## mathabos

At least you have received a letter. My file manager told me the other week that he had no idea when 
I would receive one. So I also don't have my swearing in date. 
I won't panic. He told me to be patient. So I will.


----------



## Rogo

you know how you hear a few ppl saying that they didnt get in because of medical BS   

I'm starting to think its good they didnt and the reason is this: If someone with any sort of heart related medical issues has to wait like we have been just to get dates...I think their heart might explode. Everytime I check this thread i think my blood pressure rises and i'm healthy.  Geeze


----------



## anenggcam

Hey I just got into ROTP for the 2010/11 school year. I will be going to Carleton for Engineering. It would be nice to meet you guys in Augest at IAP or in sept in Ottawa.


----------



## 2010newbie

There is a facebook page for the ROTP 2010-2011 group. http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=116614281686364


----------



## Rogo

anenggcam said:
			
		

> Hey I just got into ROTP for the 2010/11 school year. I will be going to Carleton for Engineering. It would be nice to meet you guys in Augest at IAP or in sept in Ottawa.




Right On, I finished my first year at Carleton for Public Affairs and Policy Management (PAPM). A Carleton ROTP beer will be in order.


----------



## 320102

I called CFRC Toronto today, and they said to be patient. i too have not received a letter. I only have a phone call from march break that says that i got through.


----------



## mathabos

Thanks for the update.
This wait is killing me almost as much as waiting to hear about our acceptance.


----------



## PrairieBoy

I'm very annoyed right now. I've recently called the Saskatoon CFRC twice, and both times my file manager was away, so it was other people filling in for her job, and they both told me different things! I was asking about the openings in Infantry Officer that I had heard about, and one told me that I was just plain rejected as unsuitable to be an Infantry Officer, and the other told me that I was rejected at the time because there were no openings for Infantry Officers.

Ugh, I'm beginning to think that I passed the qualifications to be an officer, but I didn't pass the qualifications for any of the officer trades.


----------



## Rogo

To be honest being annoyed and advertising it here probably won't do your file much good. Be patient and whether or not you get in it doesn't sound like they'd even have dates or anything if you did get in being as the rest of us still are waiting for letters and phone calls with dates. That being said, the core of their message was there and I am sure they likely have the same information your normal File Manager had.


----------



## anenggcam

My experience has be very different than many of you guys. On May 4 I got a phone call from my file manager and was told that I was in. Then on Monday he called me to find out where I was gong to go to school. I'm still waiting on anything else. I was told that IAP will "most likely" start on July 31, and that's all i got. Now i am just waiting for more info.


----------



## Rogo

anenggcam said:
			
		

> My experience has be very different than many of you guys. On May 4 I got a phone call from my file manager and was told that I was in. Then on Monday he called me to find out where I was gong to go to school. I'm still waiting on anything else. I was told that IAP will "most likely" start on July 31, and that's all i got. Now i am just waiting for more info.



Actually of the people who got in...thats very similar to the rest of us


----------



## PrairieBoy

Rogo, you're right of course, ranting doesn't do any good. I'm very frustrated right now, because of a lot of things, and CFRC's misinformation and misdirection isn't helping matters.


----------



## yoman

anenggcam said:
			
		

> I was told that IAP will "most likely" start on July 31, and that's all i got.



Ok, IAP doesn't exist anymore. Hasn't for a couple of years now. What everybody will be doing in August is called Recruit Camp. It's two or three weeks depending on if your Civi U or RMC/CMR. During Recruit Camp you learn the basics of everything (ranks, drill, general military knowledge etc). For those who are at RMC (yes this excludes CMR), you will then proceed with the Arch parade and all the reunion weekend activities. This signals the start the approximately month long FYOP. Once you have completed your first year, you then do BMOQ (basic training) which is either 11 weeks for RMC/CMR cadets or 15 weeks for the Civi U's. 

Dates:

Recruit Camp Arrival at RMC: 14 Aug
*FYOP Begins at RMC: 5 Sept
Classes Begin at RMC: 7 Sept

*Recruit Camp Arrival for Civi U at CMR: 8 Aug
*Recruit Camp Arrival for CMR: was a week before the civi u's last year but can't I find official dates for this year
*Classes Begin at CMR: 23 Aug

*These dates are subject to change so don't plan anything until you have official documentation


----------



## macknightcr

Regular Officer-Cadets of RMC Saint-Jean
August 1, 2010  Arrival  Before 1600 hrs  
August 1 to September 3, 2010  Orientation training     
August 23, 2010  Start of academic classes     
September 3, 2010  Obstacles Course  



Officer-Cadets from Civilian Universities
August 8, 2010  Arrival  Before 1600 hrs  
August 8 to 22, 2010  Orientation training     
August 22, 2010  Departure  

Pulled right off the CMR website.


----------



## Rogo

Yoman and macknightcr,

Thanks for the heads up. 

Sorry but what is Arch stand for in Arch Parade?


----------



## DexOlesa

It's the Physical Arch that you walk under twice at your stay at RMC once at the beginning of FYOP when you enter the college and once upon graduation


----------



## Rogo

Okay, thanks for the heads up.   Arch parade made me think of like something a Chiropractor would do lol so glad I asked


----------



## yoman

Rogo said:
			
		

> Okay, thanks for the heads up.   Arch parade made me think of like something a Chiropractor would do lol so glad I asked



Hehe, that would be good stuff.

For those of you going to CMR, don't worry, you'll do the Arch Parade with the first years when you arrive at RMC so you won't miss out on this tradition.


----------



## macknightcr

That is something I was curious about.   I heard that we would do it, but I wasn't sure when.


----------



## Smackimus

By the way, for future cadets still waiting for some sort of acceptance package or something in the mail, my local CFRC called me this morning and told me that they will NOT be sending stuff out in the mail, instead all the info we'll need can be found here:

http://www.rmc.ca/ji-ir/ji-ir-eng.asp#rc-cr


----------



## fanman

Smackimus said:
			
		

> By the way, for future cadets still waiting for some sort of acceptance package or something in the mail, my local CFRC called me this morning and told me that they will NOT be sending stuff out in the mail, instead all the info we'll need can be found here:
> 
> http://www.rmc.ca/ji-ir/ji-ir-eng.asp#rc-cr



I don't know which recruiting center you're from but they should be sending you a package. There are lots of information not included in the joining instructions online. As well, the package they mail to you will have an "Official Acceptance" that can be used for your graduating ceremony (if you are graduating this year). My councilor in my high school requested my "Acceptance" so it can be put in the grad ceremony during the scholarship presentations. As well, my recruiting center (Winnipeg) are sending an officer to my grad ceremony to give a presentation (I'm guessing for promotional purposes hehe).


----------



## Smackimus

fanman said:
			
		

> I don't know which recruiting center you're from but they should be sending you a package. There are lots of information not included in the joining instructions online. As well, the package they mail to you will have an "Official Acceptance" that can be used for your graduating ceremony (if you are graduating this year). My councilor in my high school requested my "Acceptance" so it can be put in the grad ceremony during the scholarship presentations. As well, my recruiting center (Winnipeg) are sending an officer to my grad ceremony to give a presentation (I'm guessing for promotional purposes hehe).



That's strange, I guess each individual CFRC have their own ways of doing things. I've already been booked to sign more papers on June 29th and to have my official enrollment ceremony aboard the HMCS Vancouver on July 1st, and I'm guessing I'll be hooked up with more info then. I'm working out of CFRC New Westminster, BC. 

And just out of curiosity, what was included in your package that wasn't available online??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bigm

Anyone going through CFRC Hamilton?


----------



## anenggcam

I'm going through Kitchener. Which is under Hamilton. And all I have done is tell them where I am going for school (Carleton), and they told me that my enrollment date it July 31. And that's all I got.
Is there supposed to be a swearing in?


----------



## DexOlesa

Thats what your enrollment is


----------



## anenggcam

Ya but the 31 of July is a Sat.


----------



## DexOlesa

So? If that's the date they chose then that is when it is. Your Enrollment is your swearing in. They are one and the same.


----------



## 2010newbie

Doesn't the CF close for the weekend?  

Anenggcam:

You should call and verify, but I know the CFRC in Toronto said there were a high number of people that were being enrolled for ROTP and they had considered having the enrollment process go over two weekdays. Maybe your RC is backed up and needs to do it on the weekend.


----------



## Bigm

They told me 17th of July at HMCS Star in Hamilton, which is also a saturday so i don't think its because they're backed up I think its so that family and such can attend.


----------



## Dou You

Ya mine's tentatively scheduled for July 24th which also is a Saturday. I'm definitely thinking that it is supposed to be on a weekend so that family (who may be working through the week) can attend, much like Bigm said.


----------



## 2010newbie

That's interesting, mine's on Wednesday (July 14th). Has anyone received any information yet regarding the enrollment ceremony besides the date?


----------



## wannabe SF member

Has anybody gotten news from CFRC Montreal.


----------



## Rogo

2010newbie said:
			
		

> That's interesting, mine's on Wednesday (July 14th). Has anyone received any information yet regarding the enrollment ceremony besides the date?



2010 Newbie    guess they don't want your family there.  haha kidding   That is bizarre though that everyones date seems to be Sat except yours.  Still waiting to hear from Det Kitchener.


----------



## mathabos

Inky said:
			
		

> Has anybody gotten news from CFRC Montreal.



Im also from Montreal and have heard nothing from them yet. I will definitely call them this week 
to find out what is happening.


----------



## 2010newbie

Rogo said:
			
		

> 2010 Newbie    guess they don't want your family there.  haha kidding   That is bizarre though that everyones date seems to be Sat except yours.  Still waiting to hear from Det Kitchener.



Maybe they think I'm too old to have family?!?!??! Either way, I'm sure I'll figure it out........


----------



## macknightcr

Atleast y'all have swearing in dates.  I don't even have that yet.


----------



## PrairieBoy

They don't even have my trade selected yet. I think I'm going to have to wait a year before I join the rest of you fine gentlemen and ladies.


----------



## huggle67

I haven't heard a word since my acceptance phone call. I think I'll be calling my CFRC this week.


----------



## Rogo

Since it sounds like everyone is going to call their respective CFRCs this coming week, we should organize it so that we all do it within like 30 minutes of each other just to be a pain. jk  For those of you who have received dates...did you learn them by phone, email, or snailmail?


----------



## 2010newbie

Phone and snailmail for me.


----------



## anenggcam

Does anyone know what Recruit camp is? like where is it? Do we do the express test? Were uniforms? Like what is it because if you are going to Civi university you still have to do the full 15 week Basic officer. I am very confused, i have learned more on this form than i have from my CFRC.


----------



## mathabos

anenggcam said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what Recruit camp is? like where is it? Do we do the express test? Were uniforms? Like what is it because if you are going to Civi university you still have to do the full 15 week Basic officer. I am very confused, i have learned more on this form than i have from my CFRC.



I have been doing lots of searching this past week. I too have learned more from this forum and the internet than my recruiting center.
Here is where I found most of my information: http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/deo-ocd/ir-ji/irc-jic-eng.asp

This is what recruit camp is 


> Orientation Program – two weeks. The aim of this program is to provide you with the basic knowledge needed to progress efficiently as a member of the Canadian Forces and to comply with the regulations, laws, customs and orders governing them. This program is part of the basic training course for officer cadets attending a civilian university. You will not be allowed to have any visitors or to leave RMC Saint-Jean grounds during those two weeks of training. The following is a list of some topics covered during the Orientation Program:
> 
> 1. military environment;
> 2. administration;
> 3. military regulations;
> 4. military knowledge;
> 5. basic drill; and
> 6. physical training and recreation.



Do we do the express test? I believe so. I you read the physical fitness section of the joining instructions it says to be ready for the Express test standards. If you would look at RMC recruits instead of civi types, they would be required to meet the RMC St-Jean PPT standards (source http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/deo-ocd/ir-ji/ir-ji-eng.asp#AnnexeAAppendice1) 

Do we wear uniforms? Yes we will wear uniforms. Under Dress and equipment  it states:


> RMC Saint-Jean will issue you military uniforms upon your arrival. You will receive two combat uniforms, one pair of bug boots, one beret, t-shirts, socks, one rain jacket/pants, one belt and one 1 liter water canteen. Since you will be leaving with this equipment, you are encouraged to arrive with only one suitcase to avoid excess baggage. To help you prepare, you will find at Annex D a list of essential and optional items.



As for the 15 week camp, yes we will have to do that. Next summer we will be doing BMOQ. This is the basic officer course ( similar in nature to NMC basic just with more leadership incorporated into the classes). It is 15 weeks long compared to 11 weeks for those attending RMC. Don't ask me why. I have yet to find that information from the net yet  


Hope this information is helpful.


----------



## westcoastboy

My brother is at BMOQ now, he's at Civvie University, it is 15 weeks.....1st May to 13th Aug
The 2 weeks before you attend University is a mini boot camp in Kingston and one week before that at your local ULA local for your University......So my brother did one week London Ontario then two weeks at RMC before University


----------



## 2010newbie

Smackimus said:
			
		

> By the way, for future cadets still waiting for some sort of acceptance package or something in the mail, my local CFRC called me this morning and told me that they will NOT be sending stuff out in the mail, instead all the info we'll need can be found here:
> 
> http://www.rmc.ca/ji-ir/ji-ir-eng.asp#rc-cr



Anyone else having issues with the RMC website? I can't access it....


----------



## fanman

anenggcam said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what Recruit camp is? like where is it? Do we do the express test? Were uniforms? Like what is it because if you are going to Civi university you still have to do the full 15 week Basic officer. I am very confused, i have learned more on this form than i have from my CFRC.



Recruit camp is from the day you get there until FYOP starts (of course people going Civi-U will leave by FYOP). The camp is intended to get recruits accustomed to military life (mess, wake up early, PT, room inspections, etc etc). I do believe during this period we will have to be wearing dress clothes (from what I gather from the supply list that is available on the RMC website under joining instructions). During the recruit camp, we will be assessed on our leadership skills and other qualities.


----------



## fanman

Smackimus said:
			
		

> That's strange, I guess each individual CFRC have their own ways of doing things. I've already been booked to sign more papers on June 29th and to have my official enrollment ceremony aboard the HMCS Vancouver on July 1st, and I'm guessing I'll be hooked up with more info then. I'm working out of CFRC New Westminster, BC.
> 
> And just out of curiosity, what was included in your package that wasn't available online??
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Wow your swearing-in is quite early. Mine is on July 22nd and I'll have to come in on the 21st to sign papers, etc. Still not sure what will be in the package yet. ;D I am going to pick it up in person on this upcoming Tuesday because I CANNOT wait for it in the mail....... The recruiting center did say that I will be getting my travel info on the 21st of July.


----------



## anenggcam

westcoastboy said:
			
		

> The 2 weeks before you attend University is a mini boot camp in Kingston and one week before that at your local ULA local for your University



What is ULA??


----------



## westcoastboy

Sorry ULO  University Liaison Officer  this is where you report to during the time your in University for expenses , flights, anything you do or need has to go through your ULA


----------



## Smackimus

So far, I've got everything via phone and email.


----------



## anenggcam

So I phoned my local CFRC (as many of us are doing) to try and get some answers.
My enrollment date is now Wed. July 21st, not the 31st.
And apparently that is all I need to know for now.
I get all of the other info on that date.
It is all so much easier to understand now (sarcasm).


----------



## Murch

Hey guys -- so I did not get picked up on the second round. I was told to hold out in case people refuse offers, which is cool, but for all intents and purposes, I am out of the running and will be doing DEO in a year and a half when I'm done my degree, or possibly a bit after that. I did however apparently have reserve offers waiting that were put on hold until after the ROTP selections were done. My file manager contacted those units for me, which was amazing since she clearly went above and beyond her duties to help me out. I had a call within 20 minutes of getting off the phone with her. Looks like I will be doing Basic this summer as a Reserve NCM, Medical Technician.

While I was really hoping for ROTP, I am glad things worked out this way... money is tight for me and has been through my degree, but I'm now working a good civi job at 20$/hr, going to school part time until I finish, and doing the reserve thing. Who knows, maybe I will find that the Med Tech life is the life for me, since I have thought about SAR Tech since I was young.

Good luck everyone, hope its everything you hope for and good luck with your studies.


----------



## Rogo

Sorry to hear about the door closing Murch but glad to hear it opened you a window. 

Best of Luck.


----------



## macknightcr

I sent an email to my recruiter letting him know when I will be back in New Brunswick, and asking how I will be getting to Montreal.  He informed that the RC will arrange all travel to Montreal, so that was a relief.  If anyone was wondering about that, there's the answer.


----------



## fanman

Hi, I'm out of Winnipeg, Manitoba and I just got my package today for ROTP (I went to pick it up in person, can't wait another week for it when I can just go pick it up in 20mins). So to solve everyones curiosity on what exactly is in the package I'll describe everything that is in it! 

Package Contains the following (might vary from region to region):
-An official letter stating that you have been selected for the ROTP plan for the CF. Also includes the terms of ROTP (have to graduate etc etc) and also explains your swearing in process, location, etc. 
-After that you have the joining instructions. They were exactly the same from the RMC website. That alone was like 1 cm thick. 
-After that, you have instructions on how to fill out some sheets. Supplementary death benefit plan, leave without pay, MFRC contact, long security, and a Will are what is needed to be filled out. 
-You get 2 brochures for Bank of Montreal (there is a military bank there as well as BMO) one of which gets you a $25 gift card at the Canex! :O
-Welcome to the Canadian forces family brochure and DVD.
-FAQ sheet. Q & A on the most frequently asked questions about enrollment. 
-And a booklet on "Newcomer's Guide To Winnipeg"..........even though I'll be leaving for Kingston.

I was not given two more sheets as the recruiting center hasn't gotten them yet. 

Hope this quenched some questions out there!! 

If you need additional details, feel free to add me on MSN: jasonfan888@hotmail.com

Cheers,
Soon to be Ocdt. Fan
Aerospace Controller
Engineering
RMC-Kingston


----------



## anenggcam

Thanks fanman!

nice to know whats in it.
I just wish that i would get more than just a date.


----------



## Hamegreg

Wow nice update Fanman thx.

I think I'll be calling the CFRC this week to see if I'll get one of these or not.


----------



## fanman

No problem. Just saw a lot of people stressing over this issue. I myself needed a date to book plane tickets to visit family, but too late now.


----------



## PrairieBoy

Well, I just phoned CFRC. It was confirmed that I can't get my second set of interviews done for Signals and Air Combat Systems, since the deadline passed three days ago. HOWEVER, the good news is that CFRC told me that they can save my CFAT and medical results and that stuff, so when I can reapply 3 months from now, I'll already be halfway done the application process ;D

So, for you guys who got in: I wish you good luck, and I hope you have a wonderful experience at RMC or wherever you're going.


----------



## Hamegreg

I'm sorry for you PrairieBoy, but I wish you the best for next year
Who knows, maybe we'll see eachother in two years from now 

Good luck


----------



## PrairieBoy

Maybe we will! Don't worry about it Hamegreg, I'm actually pretty pleased with how things turned out. Mind you, it's not perfect, but it's not nearly as bad as it could be.


----------



## 320102

Yea, i don't even have the enrollment date yet from my CFRC. Today i tried calling but i kept getting the automated system, and couldn't get a person on the line...it kept reverting back to the automated system. I guess i'll try again on Monday. My RC is CFRC Toronto.


----------



## Dou You

I received some information through email today that I thought I'd share. I was sent info stating that all Civi U candidates selected from Western Canada and Ontario will be arriving at RMC Kingston on August 14th for their Recruit Camp. It's not a lot of information but it's nice to finally have some info.


----------



## Bigm

Got my package today, report to ASU London to meet the Liason Officer, Aug 9-13th, then off to RMC Kingston for the 14th-28th of August. Leave for home on the 29th as I am in Civi U.  I am out of CFRC Hamilton so i'm assuming that the majority of people from west of there is going to be on the same schedule. Hope this helps with planning and what not.


----------



## Rogo

Thanks guys, my package still appears to not of found my mailbox yet....I could call the CFRC but I figure they're busy.


----------



## Dou You

Bigm said:
			
		

> Got my package today, report to ASU London to meet the Liason Officer, Aug 9-13th, then off to RMC Kingston for the 14th-28th of August. Leave for home on the 29th as I am in Civi U.  I am out of CFRC Hamilton so i'm assuming that the majority of people from west of there is going to be on the same schedule. Hope this helps with planning and what not.



I'll see you in London on the 10th Bigm! That's when I report to ASU London.


----------



## fanman

Dou You said:
			
		

> I received some information through email today that I thought I'd share. I was sent info stating that all Civi U candidates selected from Western Canada and Ontario will be arriving at RMC Kingston on August 14th for their Recruit Camp. It's not a lot of information but it's nice to finally have some info.



This info could have been found on the RMC website a couple weeks ago. It's in the online joining instructions. Just saying, and not trying to sound like a douche. Anyways, best of luck at Civi U, I'll be seeing you at Kingston for Recruit Camp


----------



## Dou You

fanman said:
			
		

> This info could have been found on the RMC website a couple weeks ago. It's in the online joining instructions. Just saying, and not trying to sound like a douche. Anyways, best of luck at Civi U, I'll be seeing you at Kingston for Recruit Camp



Both RMC Kingston's and CMR St. Jean's joining instructions' included Civilian University Joining Instructions sections, however neither of these instructions included where exactly I, as a Civi U student, would be attending the Recruit Camp. It could have been Kingston or St. Jean, and up until yesterday my CFRC didn't know either. However now I know that myself and all other Western Canada and Ontario CIVI U OCdts will be attending Kingston for Recruit Camp, while I assume that CIVI U OCdts from Quebec and Eastern Canada will be attending St. Jean for it...? Maybe someone else could confirm that...

I didn't sense one bit of "douchiness" haha, but I was just posting it so that other Civi U candidates who didn't know where their Recruit Camp would be, would now know where they were headed to. But if I missed where it said specifically the institution that each Civi U candidate would be attending for Recruit Camp, I apologize in advance as I must have read over it...rendering my post that I thought would be "informative" pretty much useless.  ;D Good luck to you as well at RMC fanman and I'll see you (and possibly not even know it's you) in August!


----------



## mathabos

Looking at the last few posts its seems likely that since im from Quebec that I will be headed to St-Jean.
I noticed that for St-Jean the recruit camp starts a week earlier than that of Kingston. That is probably due 
to the fact that in Quebec our universities start earlier.
I am guessing that all civilian university types (me included) must meet the liaison officer. 
As I have not received any information package yet could someone enlighten me as to what we will be doing 
during the week with the liaison officer (if that information was included in the instructions).

Thanks


----------



## fanman

Dou You said:
			
		

> Both RMC Kingston's and CMR St. Jean's joining instructions' included Civilian University Joining Instructions sections, however neither of these instructions included where exactly I, as a Civi U student, would be attending the Recruit Camp. It could have been Kingston or St. Jean, and up until yesterday my CFRC didn't know either. However now I know that myself and all other Western Canada and Ontario CIVI U OCdts will be attending Kingston for Recruit Camp, while I assume that CIVI U OCdts from Quebec and Eastern Canada will be attending St. Jean for it...? Maybe someone else could confirm that...
> 
> I didn't sense one bit of "douchiness" haha, but I was just posting it so that other Civi U candidates who didn't know where their Recruit Camp would be, would now know where they were headed to. But if I missed where it said specifically the institution that each Civi U candidate would be attending for Recruit Camp, I apologize in advance as I must have read over it...rendering my post that I thought would be "informative" pretty much useless.  ;D Good luck to you as well at RMC fanman and I'll see you (and possibly not even know it's you) in August!



Ah good that you didn't detect any douchiness as none was intended. lol As for where you are going, you SHOULD be getting your package in the mail relatively soon. They should have been sent mid-May but this year they have been pretty slow. All bthe best and I'm sure I'll be seeing you ;D


----------



## Bigm

The package only says that the meeting with the Liason Officer is going to be "the beginning of a long journey in the CF" etc, etc. Nothing really useful and to be honest the way it reads, it is not even clear that the entire period of time is spent there.  For example, it says 9-13 August, meet the liason officer, 14th of August arrival at RMC.  Does the meeting last 4 days? It does not specify anything about bringing package or accommodations and such while you are there so I am wondering if it is only a meeting that must be done within that time period?  Especially considering that if I spend the day before I am supposed to be at RMC at the ASU with the liason officer than they would most probably have specified travel method from ASU to RMC would they not? Anyone have facts/opinion on this??? Thanks


----------



## westcoastboy

Last yr my brother went for a week to his Liaison Officer all the students going to Civvie Universities in London Ontario and surrounding areas . He had to cancel a trip to Europe it is definitely mandatory , he was there the whole week lots of paperwork & marching etc. He was then flown to Kingston for his mini boot camp for 2 weeks , then back to BC ( RMC students stay) before going back out to London Ontario for University,it was very confusing so thats why I am answering for him, he's at St Jean now doing BMOQ till mid August.


----------



## fanman

Bigm said:
			
		

> The package only says that the meeting with the Liason Officer is going to be "the beginning of a long journey in the CF" etc, etc. Nothing really useful and to be honest the way it reads, it is not even clear that the entire period of time is spent there.  For example, it says 9-13 August, meet the liason officer, 14th of August arrival at RMC.  Does the meeting last 4 days? It does not specify anything about bringing package or accommodations and such while you are there so I am wondering if it is only a meeting that must be done within that time period?  Especially considering that if I spend the day before I am supposed to be at RMC at the ASU with the liason officer than they would most probably have specified travel method from ASU to RMC would they not? Anyone have facts/opinion on this??? Thanks



I can't answer your whole question, but regarding the transportation issue, it will be dependent on which geographical you live in. People who live relatively close to Kingston will either bus or train to Kingston while people in other provinces will most likely be flown in (unless they want to drive themselves to Kingston). Your recruiting center will arrange everything. 

Kind of off topic here.....but I was told that we will be getting a $150 gift card from staples to buy all our school supplies (RMC Kingston/St.jean) Can anyone verify this? And what school supplies will be needed? Or will that info be dependent on which degree we are pursuing and this info will be given once school starts?


----------



## Rogo

I believe earlier in the thread there was a link to something mentioning a 150$ first year stationary reimbursement or something. It may be in the joining instructions online. 100$ for your your second, third, and fourth year.


----------



## fanman

Rogo said:
			
		

> I believe earlier in the thread there was a link to something mentioning a 150$ first year stationary reimbursement or something. It may be in the joining instructions online. 100$ for your your second, third, and fourth year.



Will that be given once we arrive at RMC or before?


----------



## macknightcr

Rogo said:
			
		

> I believe earlier in the thread there was a link to something mentioning a 150$ first year stationary reimbursement or something. It may be in the joining instructions online. 100$ for your your second, third, and fourth year.



I can't remember where I read it either, but I do remember exactly what you said.  I am fairly sure it was in reference to Civy U not RMC.  I don't know how exactly it works there, but probably pretty similar.


----------



## Rogo

I think it's both Civvy and RMC but I have a feeling its either a gift card or a reimbursement. 

I'm sure the ULO will have all that information as well as paying for tuition and reimbursement for books.


----------



## ReidMeyers

I am currently going to Carleton University and live in Ottawa however I have received my joining instruction(This was only maybe 10 pages, explaining how to get to St-Jean, what to bring, swearing in etc.) saying my 2 weeks orientation will be done at CMR St-Jean. I do not think just because you live in Ontario you will be going to RMC Kingston. Fanman was talking about receiving a couple things I did not. Such as that DVD and a stack of papers described as 1cm thick. I'm curious if that is only for people actually going to school at the RMC or have I just not received something yet.


Reid Meyers


----------



## DexOlesa

A lot of us seem to have been told that we will get that stack of papers to sign at our enrollment. Every Recruiter seems to be approaching this different.


----------



## Rogo

ReidMeyers said:
			
		

> I am currently going to Carleton University and live in Ottawa however I have received my joining instruction(This was only maybe 10 pages, explaining how to get to St-Jean, what to bring, swearing in etc.) saying my 2 weeks orientation will be done at CMR St-Jean. I do not think just because you live in Ontario you will be going to RMC Kingston. Fanman was talking about receiving a couple things I did not. Such as that DVD and a stack of papers described as 1cm thick. I'm curious if that is only for people actually going to school at the RMC or have I just not received something yet.
> 
> 
> Reid Meyers



Reid I used to work for the DND teaching Air Cadets and the Ottawa squadrons were considered Eastern region not Central like the rest of Ontario. I am sure this is similar especially considering that all of Central and Western Canada is at Kingston they probably need to split some people off to St Jean. Being that you are under 3 hours to both they probably will have you there for that reason.


Just a guess


----------



## 320102

I gave my CFRC a call and they said that my enrolement would be on July 14. They also said additional documents, like will and a few other things, would be signed there instead of before the enrolment. btw, my CFRC is Toronto.


----------



## fanman

DexOlesa said:
			
		

> A lot of us seem to have been told that we will get that stack of papers to sign at our enrollment. Every Recruiter seems to be approaching this different.



He is right, some people will just have forms given prior to swearing in. Basically, the package just saves some time by filling out documents ahead of time.


----------



## Cerulean_Sky

My joining package is really puzzling too. It says orientation period (three weeks), then goes on to state that I'll be at RMC St. Jean from the 2nd of August and won't be allowed to leave the grounds until the obstacle course on the 4th of September... which is more than three weeks. Oh well, hopefully everything will be clarified when I go in to sign the contracts.

On a side note, I'm in ROTP for Mechanical Engineering at the University of Ottawa (2nd year). Anyone else attending uOttawa feel free to add me on MSN (x0diamond_eyez0x@hotmail.com) .


----------



## macknightcr

Cerulean_Sky said:
			
		

> On a side note, I'm in ROTP for Mechanical Engineering at the University of Ottawa (2nd year). Anyone else attending uOttawa feel free to add me on MSN (x0diamond_eyez0x@hotmail.com) .



It sounds like you have been sent to Joining Instructions for someone attending CMR.  From 1 August to 23 August (when classes start) is 3 weeks, but the Orientation Period lasts until the Obastacle Course.  

Regular Officer-Cadets of RMC Saint-Jean
August 1, 2010  Arrival  Before 1600 hrs  
August 1 to September 3, 2010  Orientation training     
August 23, 2010  Start of academic classes     
September 3, 2010  Obstacles Course  



Officer-Cadets from Civilian Universities
August 8, 2010  Arrival  Before 1600 hrs  
August 8 to 22, 2010  Orientation training     
August 22, 2010  Departure  

Also 2 August to 4 September were the dates for 2009, these are the dates for 2010.


----------



## wannabe SF member

Anybody with the Montreal CFRC that's received their package?


----------



## mathabos

Inky said:
			
		

> Anybody with the Montreal CFRC that's received their package?



Montreal is my recruiting center also. When I called last Monday, I was told to be patient and wait. Nothing has come through the mail yet either. I will be calling again this Monday to see if they have an update.


----------



## wannabe SF member

Keep me posted.


----------



## Cerulean_Sky

macknightcr said:
			
		

> It sounds like you have been sent to Joining Instructions for someone attending CMR.  From 1 August to 23 August (when classes start) is 3 weeks, but the Orientation Period lasts until the Obastacle Course.
> 
> Regular Officer-Cadets of RMC Saint-Jean
> August 1, 2010  Arrival  Before 1600 hrs
> August 1 to September 3, 2010  Orientation training
> August 23, 2010  Start of academic classes
> September 3, 2010  Obstacles Course
> 
> 
> 
> Officer-Cadets from Civilian Universities
> August 8, 2010  Arrival  Before 1600 hrs
> August 8 to 22, 2010  Orientation training
> August 22, 2010  Departure
> 
> Also 2 August to 4 September were the dates for 2009, these are the dates for 2010.




So not only did I get the wrong package, but also for the wrong year? That's pretty hilarious. I'll bring it in when I go sign my contracts, hopefully they can clarify everything then. Thanks!


----------



## Brandon177

I have two questions that pertain to your summers month under rotp. First is the pay the same through out the year even during the summer months, say when you are doing part of your basic training. Second, if you are invited to attend say a girlfriend or boyfriend's prom or in my case Special Olympics for Nova Scotia are you able to take time off to attend? Thank you.


----------



## George Wallace

Brandon177 said:
			
		

> I have two questions that pertain to your summers month under rotp. First is the pay the same through out the year even during the summer months, say when you are doing part of your basic training. Second, if you are invited to attend say a girlfriend or boyfriend's prom or in my case Special Olympics for Nova Scotia are you able to take time off to attend? Thank you.



I am sure that with some research, you would have found these answers:

1.  You get paid twice a month as per your Pay Scale (Search "Pay Scales").   

2.  If you are on Crse, you are expected to attend that Crse.  If an event, such as the example you have given, should be on a weekend, and within a reasonable distance/proximity to the location of your Crse, you may be allowed to attend using a weekend pass.  The chances of taking Annual Leave of more than one day while on Crse are very slim.  I am sure that the absence of more than two or three days in a row while on Crse, will mean that you will have to be Recoursed.  That may mean that you, being an OCdt, will not be on Crse again for a period of one year.


----------



## Rogo

Plus don't we have specific times we are told that we can or cannot take leave in the year while we are still at university so as to not have scheduling problems. I find it hard to believe that someone would even be permitted to take leave (weekends excepted) while on course.

George Wallace could you shed any light on this if you know?


----------



## westcoastboy

Brother on BMOQ  now ,went of to St Jean day after last exam ( Western ) his first weekend off was last weekend after 6 weeks maybe the odd one or two between now and when he finishes Aug 12 . 
He  has to take his leave then and find a week of work at his ULO (London) or not have his Spring Break week home.........Pay is $1200 after taxes = $600 on the 1st & 15th........I think it can be more if you have previously been in Reserves or are somewhere at school with PLD.


----------



## George Wallace

Rogo said:
			
		

> Plus don't we have specific times we are told that we can or cannot take leave in the year while we are still at university so as to not have scheduling problems. I find it hard to believe that someone would even be permitted to take leave (weekends excepted) while on course.
> 
> George Wallace could you shed any light on this if you know?



The best and most reliable way to find out is to ask your Crse Staff.  They know what and when they are teaching Performance Objectives (POs) and will be able to tell you if they are critical or not.  They may be compassionate and permit Leave or know if there is a problem in giving Leave.


----------



## Cerulean_Sky

If anyone else received the wrong set of joining instructions (for CFRC Ottawa at least) it's because they hadn't received the updated set of joining instructions yet when the deadline to send them out came up, and they sent out last years to give us a general idea of what to expect. They'll give us all the new dates and info when we go in to sign our contracts on July 14. (This is all according to my file manager.)

On a side note, what are in-clearances? Apparently I get to do them early August with my ULO. I'd ask my file manager again but I get the feeling she's a bit busy right now with all the paperwork she has to do.


----------



## wannabe SF member

Just a question concerning bicycles. I'm somewhat of an amateur and I wanted to know if we were allowed to bring ours immediately or if it's preferable to wait until the end of recruit camp?

Thanks.


----------



## fanman

Inky said:
			
		

> Just a question concerning bicycles. I'm somewhat of an amateur and I wanted to know if we were allowed to bring ours immediately or if it's preferable to wait until the end of recruit camp?
> 
> Thanks.



It is best to take only what you need for recruit camp. I'm not sure if you are RMC or Civi U but if you are for RMC, then it is best to bring only what you need and later ship things in after FYOP. You can arrange for storage through your recruiting center (they will ask you about this) which will be at the expense of the government. Lots of people who are trying out for sport teams, etc are bringing their equipment with them to recruit camp though. 

Hope I clarified some things,
Jason


----------



## wannabe SF member

All right, thanks. 

I'm guessing that storage is also made available to us during the year to stow away our equipment no?


----------



## Joe-lemm

I am attending RMC next year, and going through for Aerospace Control Officer. I have been told my enrolment ceremony is on the 30th of June.

 In the papers I was given, it states after that date, I am on leave without pay in the military until I report back in August.

 Having said this, does that mean I am not allowed to be working after the 30th? I currently have a part time job, and from how the papers are stated, I am unsure of whether or not I am allowed to be working when I am on leave from the military.

 I would have waited until tomorrow to call, but I was really hoping to let my employer know because it is only 10 days away!!!

 Thanks
   Joe


----------



## PMedMoe

Joe-lemm said:
			
		

> I am attending RMC next year, and going through for Aerospace Control Officer. I have been told my enrolment ceremony is on the 30th of June.
> 
> In the papers I was given, it states after that date, I am on leave without pay in the military until I report back in August.
> 
> Having said this, does that mean I am not allowed to be working after the 30th? I currently have a part time job, and from how the papers are stated, I am unsure of whether or not I am allowed to be working when I am on leave from the military.
> 
> I would have waited until tomorrow to call, but I was really hoping to let my employer know because it is only 10 days away!!!
> 
> Thanks
> Joe



Something wrong with the replies you received in this thread?

Summer job after enrollment?


----------



## Joe-lemm

They were helpful, I just didnt quite get the answer I was looking for.

 I am assuming that there are no rules saying that I cannot keep it? I will just have to wait and call tomorrow, although I would have liked to inform my employer today if possible...

Joe


----------



## 320102

I too have a job, and i gave my employer notice that i would be resigning just before recruit camp. I dont see why would not be able to keep put job after the enrolment, mine is on June 14. If you find our do u mind posting ur reply on te forum, thanks.


----------



## 2010newbie

My enrolment date is July 14th and I gave my employer notice that July 23rd would be my last day. They shipped me to Italy and now keep extending my time here. I had to tell them on Friday that even though July 23rd is my last day, I need the 14th off and I need to be in Canada then too. In hindsight I should have just told them the 9th would have been my last day right from the start.


----------



## Joe-lemm

I will be calling first thing tomorrow to find out for sure. It just seems odd to me that after the enrollment you are considered as being on leave without pay, and them allowing you to have another job at the same time. 

Joe


----------



## PMedMoe

Joe-lemm said:
			
		

> I will be calling first thing tomorrow to find out for sure. It just seems odd to me that after the enrollment you are considered as being on leave without pay, and them allowing you to have another job at the same time.
> 
> Joe



Why do you find that as odd?  You are on leave *without pay*.  If they were paying you, then I agree it might be odd.


----------



## fanman

I just told my employer that my last day would be the day I got sworn in (July 23). Pretty good date to quit eh? BTW, does our pay start once we arrive for recruit camp? Or the moment we are sworn in as officers? 

GL for those who have to battle it out with their employers to quit.  ;D

Cheers, 
Jason


----------



## Rogo

Still any news from the Kitchener CFRC?  I will call tomorrow during my lunch break at work but some of you are swearing in about 10 days from now and I'm still waiting on any information since my original "do you accept the offer" phone call.

I will update when I find out something.

Good luck to all.


----------



## sink2

Also waiting on word from the RC since the original offer.
Anyone in the same boat from CFRC Ottawa?


----------



## mathabos

sink2 said:
			
		

> Also waiting on word from the RC since the original offer.
> Anyone in the same boat from CFRC Ottawa?



I'm in the same boat as you and Rogo but im from Montreal. There is still plenty of time for us to swear in. I will try not to worry about until mid July. If by then I do not have a date i will probably start to panic  ;D


----------



## wannabe SF member

Same here, problem is I'm going on a trip and I need to know the date to schedule my return. If I don't have it before mt departure, I'm gonna be in trouble.


----------



## anenggcam

Rogo said:
			
		

> Still any news from the Kitchener CFRC?  I will call tomorrow during my lunch break at work but some of you are swearing in about 10 days from now and I'm still waiting on any information since my original "do you accept the offer" phone call.
> 
> I will update when I find out something.
> 
> Good luck to all.



I found that the File manager for ROTP at CFRC Kitchener has been away for the last 3 weeks. A great time ofr leave. And all i have gotten was the phone call. And told my rough enrollment date July 30th ish.


----------



## Rogo

Okay, I called yesterday from work and the file manager at CFRC Kitchener (who had been away) had gotten my file before his leave but had forgotten it would seem to call before the leave...either way.   He informed me that I will be coming in on the 20th of July at 0900 for admin and would take care of my package that day so that if I have questions I can ask right there rather than calling them. Swearing in on the 21st for me.  I would recommend anyone who has not received a package that might be in the same boat to give them a short call and find out.   It won't hurt.  

Still not sure about the date for the orientation but he said that they will know for sure by the admin day.


-Rogo


----------



## anenggcam

Rogo
When I called on Monday I got exactly the same as you. Be seeing you on the 20 at 9:00.


----------



## Rogo

Ehh right on, where are you headed for school?


----------



## anenggcam

I'm going to Carleton for Engineering


----------



## Rogo

Beers at ollies will be in order...that's our Campus Bar.   Carleton 2nd year for Public Affairs and Policy Management.


----------



## sink2

anenggcam said:
			
		

> I'm going to Carleton for Engineering



Right on, join the club. Although I'll be headed into third year.


----------



## punch701

hi i have a question for someone who could answer this, i have just been accepted as an armoured officer for civi u, and i have accepted this offer over the phone with someone from the recruiting centre, and i am having second thoughts on my trade that i have accepted, i know i have not been enrolled in the cf yet or been sworn in, but i was wondering if everything would go smoothly if i were to back out of my trade that i have already accepted over the phone
thank you


----------



## DexOlesa

just call up the rectruiters and back out, you can do so without reprocussions till the beginning of your second year. Just call them up and they will offer your spot to someone else.


----------



## 2010newbie

Received a call from CFRC Toronto that throws even more confusion into the mix. The enrolment ceremony information remained the same (July 14th), but I was told I had to meet the ULO on July 19th. From the 19th forward I would be paid, so I would have to report somewhere and that it would probably be CFB Borden until just before school starts. No mention of the RMC recruit camp from Aug 14 - 28th. When I mentioned that this information greatly contradicted the letter I received in April, I was told that maybe the new information was wrong so just go with the info in the letter and he might have my file confused with another file. Needless to say, I am just going to wait until the enrolment ceremony to find out the next steps; whatever happens, happens...


----------



## Rogo

punch701 said:
			
		

> hi i have a question for someone who could answer this, i have just been accepted as an armoured officer for civi u, and i have accepted this offer over the phone with someone from the recruiting centre, and i am having second thoughts on my trade that i have accepted, i know i have not been enrolled in the cf yet or been sworn in, but i was wondering if everything would go smoothly if i were to back out of my trade that i have already accepted over the phone
> thank you



Out of curiosity are you just more interested in another trade or focussed on fully pulling your application from the CF? Either way good luck and calling the recruiting centre asap would probably be helpful because if you want out I imagine there is someone who would be happy to get the call saying they've been accepted.



			
				2010newbie said:
			
		

> Received a call from CFRC Toronto that throws even more confusion into the mix. The enrolment ceremony information remained the same (July 14th), but I was told I had to meet the ULO on July 19th. From the 19th forward I would be paid, so I would have to report somewhere and that it would probably be CFB Borden until just before school starts. No mention of the RMC recruit camp from Aug 14 - 28th. When I mentioned that this information greatly contradicted the letter I received in April, I was told that maybe the new information was wrong so just go with the info in the letter and he might have my file confused with another file. Needless to say, I am just going to wait until the enrolment ceremony to find out the next steps; whatever happens, happens...


        Are you doing RMC or Civvy U?  Why would your ULO be in Borden?   Is that the closest Military office to your school?


----------



## 2010newbie

I am attending civilian university. I am just as close to Trenton as I am to Borden and I am closer to Toronto than either of those. I don't know where the ULO's are located, but Borden being the closest doesn't make sense. It was my impression that I was to meet the ULO at the Toronto CFRC and then head to Borden until school starts.


----------



## macknightcr

I am going to be moving back to Canada 14 July and will not be able to carry everything I will need to take with me to school.  Does anyone know if I can mail needed items to the CMR campus before I arrive? and if so what would the address be?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2010newbie

I would speak to the recruiting centre because they asked me about this when I spoke with them last week. They asked what my travel plans were, where I'd be living in comparison to the school, and whether or not I'd need moving assistance and/or storage for my stuff.


----------



## mathabos

I just got the call this morning. 
My enrollment ceremony is july 8th and im looking forward to it.

Only hitch is my offer is a little different than I previously thought it was.
When I was called back in March I was offered Rotp at civi university. When the person called today,
he informed me that I would be finishing my degree at RMC Kingston. He told me that my previous 
file manager must have misread something when she called me. 

This is not going to to stop me. I am happy that I will be given the chance to go to RMC as I hear that it is one *ell of an experience.
So I will be bringing in my latest transcripts as I was told I would get some course credited. I only have 27credits out of 90 left at the current university I am at. 

Heres hoping im lucky. See you all in Kingston.


----------



## Rogo

2010newbie said:
			
		

> I am attending civilian university. I am just as close to Trenton as I am to Borden and I am closer to Toronto than either of those. I don't know where the ULO's are located, but Borden being the closest doesn't make sense. It was my impression that I was to meet the ULO at the Toronto CFRC and then head to Borden until school starts.



Ya, not much of that makes any sense to me. I figure your ULO would be in Toronto if that is closest to your school.   Maybe they are doing things differently because you are swearing in earlier than many of us... 




Congrats mathabos!


----------



## AirBratt

macknightcr said:
			
		

> I am going to be moving back to Canada 14 July and will not be able to carry everything I will need to take with me to school.  Does anyone know if I can mail needed items to the CMR campus before I arrive? and if so what would the address be?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Try searching this link I know I saw it some where on there.

http://www.rmc.ca/ji-ir/ji-ir-eng.asp

"Most of the time you will be wearing uniforms which will be issued to you. You may want to consider having some of the items that you want to bring with you shipped to RMCC after you have completed FYOP. A good rule of thumb is that if you cannot keep your personal item(s) in your room, then leave it (them) at home, as storage space is limited."

Good page to check out for more detailed info about everything we will be doing in the next while.
Hope it helps


----------



## 320102

Does someone mind posting the list of items we are required to bring to the swearing in. And also do you know if we have to bring our high school transcript. I'm being sworn in on July 14 at CFRC Toronto, and i just finished grade 12.


----------



## Otis

320102 said:
			
		

> Does someone mind posting the list of items we are required to bring to the swearing in. And also do you know if we have to bring our high school transcript. I'm being sworn in on July 14 at CFRC Toronto, and i just finished grade 12.



Bring ID (photo), bring your SIN card, since you're swearing in July 14th, you must be ROTP, therefore yes, we need your final transcripts.


----------



## 320102

Thanks Otis


----------



## mathabos

Finally received my swearing in date.
July 29th at the Montreal recruiting center.
Looking forward to see some of my fellow cadets.


----------



## anenggcam

Alright So I just finally got told where and what I will be doing this summer for training. Recruit Camp is 14 to the 28 of Augest at RMC even if you are going to civi university like me.


----------



## fanman

anenggcam said:
			
		

> Alright So I just finally got told where and what I will be doing this summer for training. Recruit Camp is 14 to the 28 of Augest at RMC even if you are going to civi university like me.



Not trying to be a douche, but I'm pretty sure this was covered awhile back.....like 10 pages back (over exaggeration). And as well, it was put up on the RMC website under joining instructions almost a month ago.


----------



## anenggcam

fanman said:
			
		

> Not trying to be a douche, but I'm pretty sure this was covered awhile back.....like 10 pages back (over exaggeration). And as well, it was put up on the RMC website under joining instructions almost a month ago.



The RMC dates are not the same as what i got and the dates that are available on line are on the CMR website and not the same as what i got.


----------



## DexOlesa

The RMC dates are exactly the same as what you got. Quoting from the joining instructions on the site "When you arrive at RMCC, you will be required to participate in a 14 day recruit camp from 15-28 august.......... You are required to arrive on Saturday, 14 August 2010 between the hours of 8am and 11pm."


----------



## nic.f

Hi Guys 

The recruit camp date that I received initially via post, then my my CFRC and then after meeting with my ULO were all different so I understand what your saying anenggcam. After showing my ULO the letter he realized that I was slated to attend both camps on different documents, but now after calling up to Borden he informed me almost certainly that I would be attending the RMC Recruit Camp in Kingston. It's been quite confusing process figuring this one out though.

I see that the question has been asked but not definitively answered. Will we be doing the express test during the two weeks we are there or will we be doing it at the beginning of BMOQ? Please refer to the Checklist for Civilian U Cadets it says to have a physical fitness plan. Are there any camp instructors or members who went through Recruit Camp who  know? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## DexOlesa

CF express should be sometime during orientation camp, for RMC students the PPT test is like the first week of classes.


----------



## MJP

nic.f said:
			
		

> I see that the question has been asked but not definitively answered. Will we be doing the express test during the two weeks we are there or will we be doing it at the beginning of BMOQ? Please refer to the Checklist for Civilian U Cadets it says to have a physical fitness plan. Are there any camp instructors or members who went through Recruit Camp who  know?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



You'll do the express test at the recruit orientation and during your BMOQ the following year.   FYI on most career courses be prepared to do the express test at the beginning and you'll be fine  for your career.


----------



## C. Beaulieu

Does anyone know when the swearing-in ceremony is for the Hamilton RC?????


----------



## huggle67

C. Beaulieu said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the swearing-in ceremony is for the Hamilton RC?????



I would recommend calling your RC for the most accurate information.  They'll be able to answer your question.


----------



## nic.f

Thanks for your response.

I'm confident in all of the areas other than the push ups. I can only do one. I've started training this week to try and build up the strenght in my triceps, but am concerned that I won't be ready in a couple weeks to sucessfully complete 11 push ups. Without a doubt I can excell in the other aspects of the test. What is the normal procedure if one fails an piece of the test? I read that because it is orientation you are given a warning if you don't pass the express test and are expected to work on it ( I'm a Civ U OCDT) until BMOQ next summer; at this point you will be retested. Can any one please advise if this is accurate? This is years of ignoring my triceps and my chest come back to haunt me! Before anyone decides to chastise me about joining the CF without being able to done push up. I should say I am very dedicated to succeeding with the CF and have recognized this shortcoming and will not give up inntil I over come it!


----------



## Rogo

nic.f said:
			
		

> I'm confident in all of the areas other than the push ups. I can only do one. I've started training this week to try and build up the strenght in my triceps, but am concerned that I won't be ready in a couple weeks to sucessfully complete 11 push ups. Without a doubt I can excell in the other aspects of the test. What is the normal procedure if one fails an piece of the test? I read that because it is orientation you are given a warning if you don't pass the express test and are expected to work on it ( I'm a Civ U OCDT) until BMOQ next summer; at this point you will be retested. Can any one please advise if this is accurate? This is years of ignoring my triceps and my chest come back to haunt me! Before anyone decides to chastise me about joining the CF without being able to done push up. I should say I am very dedicated to succeeding with the CF and have recognized this shortcoming and will not give up inntil I over come it!




I think you just gave yourself the focus of this whole message, don't worry about if you have the test or not.  Prepare as if you do and work as hard as you can to succeed for the Orientation.  Check out this site, I'm currently doing it. http://www.hundredpushups.com/test.html   Good luck but if you do what this site asks then you should be okay by mid august easily.  Hope it helps.


----------



## nic.f

Thanks for the words of encouragement. I'm going to train like I have the test and hopefully am able to hit the benchmark! I will definitely look into this program! Thank you for sharing and good luck!


----------



## macknightcr

You will be surprised at how many you can do when you have no other choice.  Your body will do it if you have the mental toughness.  Work on the program, I have done it a couple times and it really does work.  Do your best, and don't let yourself fail.


----------



## huggle67

nic.f, I'm in the exact same place as you. I'm awful at push-ups, but I started that program a couple of days ago and I can all ready feel improvement.


----------



## Rogo

If anyone is interested, they also have the same program for sit ups called 200 sit ups.


----------



## mathabos

Do try these programs if you do not have a training program yet. 
It does work. I could barely do 10 at the beginning. Now I can do over 35. Its just 
something that you have to stick with.


----------



## Dou You

So, I'm just wondering if there is anyone else other than myself on here that will be heading to ASU London this Saturday for enrollment?...I feel lonely haha. Also is there anyone else on here who will be attending UWO through ROTP?


----------



## Rogo

I'm sure there likely are people, I will be at CFRC Kitchener tomorrow though for admin and the following day for swearing in.


----------



## Dou You

Rogo said:
			
		

> I'm sure there likely are people, I will be at CFRC Kitchener tomorrow though for admin and the following day for swearing in.


I was told there's actually quite a few people who are going through ROTP and dealing with the London CFRC. So I figured at least one more person would be on here...but I guess not haha. Enjoy your next couple days though Rogo.


----------



## Rogo

Thanks and you too,   even if someone responds its not like we'll be wearing Nametags anyways so our identities will remain a mystery.  Ooohhoooaooo!   Except for mine...my nickname on here will give it away  ;D


----------



## anenggcam

If the is any one who has all ready gone through the 2 week intro course i was wondering if you could enlighten me on what I might be doing when there. I read the joining instructions and all they gave me was 1) rules/regs, 2) dress. 3) physical activity, and 4) intro to military life. But what does that mean, can anyone shed a little more light on the course? 
AJ


----------



## PMedMoe

Check in this thread, which a Google search of "RMC recruit camp" turned up for me:

ROTP 2010-2011 - note reply #618 on page 42.

Mods, might I suggest a merge?


----------



## Dou You

anenggcam said:
			
		

> If the is any one who has all ready gone through the 2 week intro course i was wondering if you could enlighten me on what I might be doing when there. I read the joining instructions and all they gave me was 1) rules/regs, 2) dress. 3) physical activity, and 4) intro to military life. But what does that mean, can anyone shed a little more light on the course?
> AJ



I'm going to be on the course this year, but from reading last year's ROTP thread it seems as though we are going to go through "death by powerpoint", with some drill, PT, and inspections thrown in there as well  . Should be fun!


----------



## gwones

Hey guys,

It looks like most of you are getting ready to start the journey as Officer Cadets. I, too, have been posting my ROTP application updates in earlier pages of this thread(actually since the 2009-2010 year thread) but unfortunately I didn't get the call. Instead, a new door opened for me in the NCM career path and I will be leaving this November for BMQ.

I just wanted to say congratulations to everyone that received the offer this year, and best of luck. It certainly was great getting to know most of you, as well as sharing information and stories as we were going through the application process. I hope you make the best out of the 4 years you will go through.

Cheers,

gwones


----------



## ReidMeyers

I'm currently finishing up my paperwork for when I meet my ULO. My will currently has me stumped and I'll ask this question assuming everyone's will is in the same format as mine. On the second page where it says SWORN BEFORE ME AT and then has the curly brackets, who is supposed to fill in that spot. At first it seemed obvious that it was one of the witnesses but then it asked for a rank and unit to be filled in. I don't want this left blank for when I get to my ULO but I don't want it to be filled in if it wasn't supposed to be. 

Any help would be most appreciated,

Reid Meyers


----------



## sink2

The way I read it was, (because of the rank and unit part), that the witnesses are supposed to be military personnel. Probably ULO folks? However, I can't be sure of this. So, I was going to leave section 8 and beyond blank, to be filled in when I'm there.


----------



## agc

ReidMeyers said:
			
		

> I'm currently finishing up my paperwork for when I meet my ULO. My will currently has me stumped and I'll ask this question assuming everyone's will is in the same format as mine. On the second page where it says SWORN BEFORE ME AT and then has the curly brackets, who is supposed to fill in that spot. At first it seemed obvious that it was one of the witnesses but then it asked for a rank and unit to be filled in. I don't want this left blank for when I get to my ULO but I don't want it to be filled in if it wasn't supposed to be.
> 
> Any help would be most appreciated,
> 
> Reid Meyers



Leave it blank.  That part of the affidavit is for the officer who is taking your declaration regarding the will.


----------



## ReidMeyers

So just to make sure, I filled in sections 1 - 9 and first half of the affidavit and should leave the rest blank?


----------



## agc

ReidMeyers said:
			
		

> So just to make sure, I filled in sections 1 - 9 and first half of the affidavit and should leave the rest blank?



Yes, the staff will take care of that part.


----------



## anenggcam

So what do you guys think about taking your computer to your ULO visit and ROTP Orientation?


----------



## MJP

anenggcam said:
			
		

> So what do you guys think about taking your computer to your ULO visit and ROTP Orientation?



Don't believe me you won't see it for the entire time your on orientation.  Same goes for pretty much any other electronics(DS, ipods etc etc).


----------



## Rogo

I'm leaving mine at my university house, we will be transporting enough clothing there and all our uniform parts back with us after. Space will be minimal.


----------



## anenggcam

Ya i was planing on leaving mine at home. But i am going to bring my ipod and cell, need something to do while travelling to ottawa.


----------



## fanman

Anyone know if we can bring supplements to RMC? Products like creatine, nitric oxide, protein, etc? On the instructions it says no "Illegal substances (including caffeine concentrates wake-up)" NO-xplode has about 100mg per scoop, which is the same as a cup of coffee. As well I do know space is limited......but these products are not cheap lol. So I hate to let them go to waste. I don't use them anymore, just want to take them with me just in case I fell like I need to use them again. My friend who is going onto his 2nd year at RMC said he and a lot of others take creatine/protein to keep up with the rigorous physical training. 

Any feedback is welcome  

PS. I do know all natural is the way to go with maybe protein. But I was inactive for about a year (had 2 jobs, AP courses, cadets) and when I got that call for RMC, I was like "Holy $%#, I'm out of shape." I needed a boost and creatine/protein/Nitric Oxide provided that.


----------



## mathabos

If it hasn't changed, you will not be able to bring that stuff with you. They will be confiscated upon your arrival if you bring them. There is a thread about it on this site where you can read the reasons why they do it.


----------



## Rogo

I can't imagine they will let you ingest anything they don't provide.


----------



## Ascendant

fanman said:
			
		

> Anyone know if we can bring supplements to RMC? Products like creatine, nitric oxide, protein, etc? On the instructions it says no "Illegal substances (including caffeine concentrates wake-up)" NO-xplode has about 100mg per scoop, which is the same as a cup of coffee. As well I do know space is limited......but these products are not cheap lol. So I hate to let them go to waste. I don't use them anymore, just want to take them with me just in case I fell like I need to use them again. My friend who is going onto his 2nd year at RMC said he and a lot of others take creatine/protein to keep up with the rigorous physical training.
> 
> Any feedback is welcome
> 
> PS. I do know all natural is the way to go with maybe protein. But I was inactive for about a year (had 2 jobs, AP courses, cadets) and when I got that call for RMC, I was like "Holy $%#, I'm out of shape." I needed a boost and creatine/protein/Nitric Oxide provided that.



This is slightly off topic, but NO-Xplode as a supplement is overpriced garbage. Caffeine pills will run you a few dollars for a couple hundred. You should read up on nitric oxide supplementation. Whatever you will go through, creatine and NO-Xplode will not be difference makers.

Protein and creatine are still natural. Not being natural implies the usage of AAS.

A lot of people use stims before physical activity, but when it comes down to it, hard work, consistency and dedication will get you back in shape, not protein powder, creatine or NO-Xplode.


----------



## Rogo

And as for caffeine pills  I have a bottle I find handy during the school year for all nighters or if im really sluggish in the morning (so much cheaper than coffee)...but for the courses if they won't let you have caffeine pills then they wont let you have anything else.


----------



## daindophia

ReidMeyers said:
			
		

> I'm currently finishing up my paperwork for when I meet my ULO. My will currently has me stumped and I'll ask this question assuming everyone's will is in the same format as mine. On the second page where it says SWORN BEFORE ME AT and then has the curly brackets, who is supposed to fill in that spot. At first it seemed obvious that it was one of the witnesses but then it asked for a rank and unit to be filled in. I don't want this left blank for when I get to my ULO but I don't want it to be filled in if it wasn't supposed to be.
> 
> Any help would be most appreciated,
> 
> Reid Meyers



I am meeting my ULO next Tuesday, but I have no knowledge of any paperwork having to be done prior to the meeting... I was not informed about it at all. Is there a place where I can access the documents to be filled out?


----------



## mathabos

daindophia said:
			
		

> I am meeting my ULO next Tuesday, but I have no knowledge of any paperwork having to be done prior to the meeting... I was not informed about it at all. Is there a place where I can access the documents to be filled out?



Do not worry about it before hand. 
I visited my ULO this past Wednesday and the paperwork is all organized for you.
You will be guided through the process one step at a time. 
I filled in my will before hand. However, the will has to be filled out on the computer (at least in my case). Therefor, she used my handwritten version to fill out the document.
Besides that, you should have the contact information of the people to contact on your behalf in case of an emergency (ie: parents or wife). 

Don't stress about it. It took me a little less than an hour for the entire process. Then you will get to check out the different buildings on the base.


----------



## AirBratt

You were so lucky! Our entire process of meeting our ULO has been one giant cluster f**k.  And now the week we are supposed to be at the base doing paperwork and being shown around, she decided to take vacation. And if that wasn't bad enough her boss also took vacation at the some time!!! 
All I have to say is thank god for the kind, friendly, and helpful staff in the orderly room ( BOR). If it wasn't for them we would be completely clueless for Recruit Camp. 
Let's hope all of you have a much better experience then I. 
A word of advice... Dont be afraid to ask questions, and ask plenty of them. This is your future we are talking about. 

Good Luck


----------



## anenggcam

AirBratt


			
				AirBratt said:
			
		

> All I have to say is thank god for the kind, friendly, and helpful staff in the orderly room ( BOR). If it wasn't for them we would be completely clueless for Recruit Camp.


Were you in a group of like ten people at Bordan? Beacuse if you were the ULO's here in Ottawa had a bunch of files for people from there that never showed up in Ottawa.


----------



## AirBratt

No we weren't in borden. It was 3 of us a little north of there. 
Everything that went wrong could all be traced back to one individual so I dont want to be to specific. (Don't want to rock the boat my first week in lol)


----------



## HavocSteve

Can you still apply for ROTP? I've passed my CFAT for technical trades (LCIS, Marine Elec) and have aced the medical, as well as the interview I did well. The only thing hindering my entry is credit issues, so I'm hoping to go back to school so I can get a job and be more competitive on the resume part. Wondering if they would still take ROTP people, I wouldn't mind waiting one more year if need be, but I would like to start school ASAP. If there is a recruiter on here that can msg me, I would be glad to go over whatever is needed, unfortunately, my CFRC seems to always be swamped.


----------



## DexOlesa

You can apply for next year. However as we (ROTP) start in 2 days, no you cannot apply for this year.


----------



## Good2Golf

HavocSteve said:
			
		

> Can you still apply for ROTP? I've passed my CFAT for technical trades (LCIS, Marine Elec) and have *aced the medical*, as well as the interview I did well ...



Thanks for the morning smile, Steve!  

Never let it be said us old guys can't learn from the younger crowd...can you give me some tips so I can ace my medical coming up?  ;D


Seriously though, ROTP 2010-2011 is closed out at the moment and as Dex noted, the cadre is in fact getting ready to report to RMC for recruit camp and orientation in a few days.  So, yes, register for school for your 'victory lap' and work hard.  See the CFRC every month just to let them know you're staying engaged and you can update them with your fall term mid-terms when you get them.  The fall (Oct-ish) is a prime time to get your application in, as that will get you on the front edge of the applicants 'bow wave' and give you some precedence in the cases where date of initial application makes a difference.

Someone noted it earlier, and it's a good point, that on your victory lap, consider not only the courses you'd like to improve your mark in, but also a few others that you might not initially consider, but that you might find interesting.  Keep in mind that RMC's academic programs do have a fair bit of Science-Arts cross-pollination in the initial years, i.e. History of Engineers, or Math for Artsmen -- for a wiggly-amps guy, I really enjoyed my English and History courses at the college.

Good luck to you, Steve, and good luck to the cadre of 2010-2011 about to start an exciting career and life experience! 

Cheers
G2G


----------



## HavocSteve

Lol, yea after reading more, I noticed it was closed. By ace the medical I meant that I'm in perfect health and score 0's on hearing and 6/6 on eye sight. The only medical note would be a broke pinkie toe from grade 9 (which is 9 years ago) so there is no problems. I was just considering more options as maybe school could be a better choice for myself. But, I'm moving to Ottawa with my girlfriend when she goes for University and was thinking about doing the same. Thanks for the reply. Best of luck to all


----------



## Dou You

2 sleeps until Recruit Camp! So pumped!  ;D


----------



## Umoja

After reading some of the posts on this thread I noticed that many of you have questions and concerns regarding your upcoming Recruit Camp at RMC.  I was a recruit camp instructor last summer (as well as a FYOP instructor the previous fall) and would like to impart a few words of wisdom...

- Don't bother bringing a computer with you to recruit camp (if you're RMC student you'll probably have to bring it with you since you'll need it for homework during FYOP)...You will not have time to use it during recruit camp though.  More than likely your staff won't permit you use it anyway.  They will probably also restrict your use of cell phones and iPods to certain times during the day.
- It's best not to bring any protein powders, caffeine pills or anything like that.  They're just going to end up getting taken away from you.  If you're going to RMC, bring it after FYOP if you really feel like you need to have them.
- Make sure you ask questions when you have them but think about what you want to ask before you ask it...no one likes listening to someone ask questions that were already answered or are completely inane or irrelevant.  Listen to what your instructors are telling you and it will save you a lot of heartache...
- Eat healthy and drink lots of water while you're in both recruit camp and FYOP (and all the time for that matter...).  Last year, I saw people eating desserts and drinking pop at breakfast!  That's not going to help you pass the fitness requirements or have the energy you need to get through the day!
- You will have to do the CF Express Test during recruit camp.  If you're going to RMC you will do the Express Test during recruit camp as well as the RMC PPT test in September (and again in both January and in March/April).

Hope that helps answer some of your questions.  Good luck with recruit camp.  For those of you going to RMC, you're in for the time of your life!  Best decision I ever made!


----------



## wannabe SF member

Tommorow's the start of our recruit camp at RMC Kingston.

I just wanted to wish everyone good luck but more importantly, thank everyone and especially the mods for their outstanding job with Army.ca

Ever since I arrived, I've learnt a lot here and I certainly wouldn't feel as confident without the site's helpful informations.

Thanks again and I hope to be back on in a few weeks.


----------



## Rogo

Well Civi U Recruit Camp at CMR has Officially ended....poor RMC Kingston people are still waking up before the sunrise and eating what can only likely be described as eggs( though there is reason for doubt).

No but the St Jean food was not bad. Out of Curiosity does anyone know the closest supply (QM) to Ottawa.  The QM at CFLRS St Jean ran out of Canadian flags so it will look pretty terrible going in to see the ULO at NDHQ without the flag on our CADPAT.


----------



## PuckChaser

Clothing Stores I believe have moved from NDHQ to the Louis St-Laurent building in Gatineau.


----------



## Rogo

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Clothing Stores I believe have moved from NDHQ to the Louis St-Laurent building in Gatineau.



Thank You


----------



## PMedMoe

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Clothing Stores I believe have moved from NDHQ to the Louis St-Laurent building in Gatineau.



And they're probably out of flags, too.


----------



## PuckChaser

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> And they're probably out of flags, too.



Wouldn't suprise me. The C&E Branch home station was out of Jimmy cap badges for close to a year... even though every other base had them.


----------



## Rogo

For all other ex CMR recruit camp Ottawa region people, they did have the Canadian Flags at supply when I went.
The Address is 45 Sacre Coeur in Gatineau.  It is in the basement of the National Printing Bureau.


----------



## anenggcam

Is there a Qm in toronto? I am looking for the shoulder Flags that weren't issued at CMR.


----------



## MJP

anenggcam said:
			
		

> Is there a Qm in toronto? I am looking for the shoulder Flags that weren't issued at CMR.



I bet if you asked you ULO they will steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Dou You

Rogo said:
			
		

> Well Civi U Recruit Camp at CMR has Officially ended....poor RMC Kingston people are still waking up before the sunrise and eating what can only likely be described as eggs( though there is reason for doubt).
> 
> No but the St Jean food was not bad. Out of Curiosity does anyone know the closest supply (QM) to Ottawa.  The QM at CFLRS St Jean ran out of Canadian flags so it will look pretty terrible going in to see the ULO at NDHQ without the flag on our CADPAT.



Pfft, I liked waking up early and running, plus eggs are my top choice of food anyways ;D...oh and at least WE had Canada flags   Haha. 

All in all it was a great time though, I can't wait for BMOQ next summer!

Out of curiousity what flight was everyone in in Kingston? I was Alpha for a few days at the start but I was switched to Bravo for the rest.


----------



## Rogo

Started with 0 flags now I have 4  Can't complain


----------



## CEEBEE501

Silly question but any of this years inductions from Vancouver Island?


----------



## Dou You

CEEBEE, unfortunately I can't answer your question, but how did you find BMOQ this year?


----------



## CEEBEE501

It was a good course, we had a excellent Pl Cmd Van-doo Capt who served in Afg, he did every thing with us pretty much, Section commanders where good too had some awesome PO's and Sgts. For difficulty it wasn't that bad as long as you had your stuff together, alot of fun things to-do(or im just crazy). And don't take basic up as a way to gauge your course as the recruits are treated in a completely different way, we where talking about that with our staff at the end of course and mentioned that and they told us that its a different world for recruits.
We did have the worst weather that our Pl Cmd has ever seen on a Ex, made for a "fun" vimy, pretty decent Ex, tho we werent L20 they had pre vimy during quite a violent violent thunder shower 

But all you need to really do is work hard and keep your staff happy and then you will be happy.


----------



## Rogo

Is anyone still getting incorrect pay?  I was about 240$ short on the first one and just over 240$ short on today's pay.  Emailed and called the ULO with no response yet though.   I only wonder because money is starting to get tight for me.


----------



## Dou You

Rogo said:
			
		

> Is anyone still getting incorrect pay?  I was about 240$ short on the first one and just over 240$ short on today's pay.  Emailed and called the ULO with no response yet though.   I only wonder because money is starting to get tight for me.



Just be happy you're getting money, I haven't received any pay yet, and I'm still waiting for my tuition advance to be put in my account. Do you know what time the pay is supposed to be put into your account, is it automatically put in at 12:01 am on the 15th and 30th of each month? Or is it just a random time during the day on the 15th and 30th? Probably a dumb question I know, but I'm curious.



			
				CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> And don't take basic up as a way to gauge your course as the recruits are treated in a completely different way, we where talking about that with our staff at the end of course and mentioned that and they told us that its a different world for recruits.



What do you mean the recruits are treated completely different? I watched Basic Up, and I assume you did too, so what makes it such a different world for recruits?


----------



## George Wallace

Best bet is to say to yourself: "End of Business day."


----------



## Dou You

Thanks George. I checked yesterday morning, so I'm hoping it'll be in there now then.


----------



## George Wallace

Depending on your Bank, your Branch, and often your location/province you usually have to wait until the end of the business day.  I have seen some Banks/Branches release it as soon as they receive the transaction, but that is not always a reliable bet.


----------



## CEEBEE501

Well first of all our lessons are diffrent and the time that is taken on each lesson. Also as it was explained to us by our warrent(s), We where told that they are actually not suppose to yell at us as much as they do recruits, as we would not be working like that in our professions. And alot of the course is leadership based. Unlike Normandy where the section commanders (ie Cpl, MCpl, Sgt, Po's) lead the tasking we lead our tasking and are assessed where as the recruits are not.
Another difference is that The recruits belong to the school so the school has far more control over admin and such. Where as we in ROTP are only there on TD Temporary Duty, so it is alot more difficult to get some admin done. Also this year because of the program last year(the 2 weeks in Kingston) we had alot of admin periods in the first 2 weeks which got rather boring.
Also more is expected of you in every field as you are a potential future leader in the CF and should act as such, achieving a high standard in every thing you do, it is also expected of you to reach and maintain a high standard quicker then recruits as you already learned some of the basics at the Orientation camp in Kingston.


----------



## Dou You

Most of what you said was what I was assuming you meant, so thanks for the clarification CEEBEE. You got me all pumped up to go now though ;D. Too bad I have to wait 8 months...aaah so long!


----------



## 2010newbie

Dou You said:
			
		

> Thanks George. I checked yesterday morning, so I'm hoping it'll be in there now then.



Dou You:

The pay is deposited on the 15th and the last day of the month, so for August the pay would be deposited on the 31st and not the 30th.

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/payscales-131#intro-0

I checked my bank today and mine was deposited today. If yours hasn't been deposited then there could be a delay based upon the amount of singing you did during the previous pay period of Lady Gaga's "Bad Romance". In your case then, you probably won't get paid for a while......


----------



## mathabos

Hey Rogo,

My pay was a little short this month also. It was short by about $250 also. I would assume we 
paid R&Q while we were at St-Jean for those 2 weeks. Oh and don't forget all the lovely taxes 
the government sent our way.


----------



## Dou You

2010newbie said:
			
		

> Dou You:
> 
> The pay is deposited on the 15th and the last day of the month, so for August the pay would be deposited on the 31st and not the 30th.
> 
> http://www.forces.ca/en/page/payscales-131#intro-0
> 
> I checked my bank today and mine was deposited today. If yours hasn't been deposited then there could be a delay based upon the amount of singing you did during the previous pay period of Lady Gaga's "Bad Romance". In your case then, you probably won't get paid for a while......



Well, I guess my rendition of "Bad Romance" must have been pretty amazing since I found a nice new lump of money in there today...therefore I believe the pay isn't based on how much you sing "Bad Romance" but how well you sing it. So for me I obviously received the max amount, but for others like Berry and Hicks, it must be a different story... . Oh and are you still waking up at 5 45 every morning or is it just me? haha


----------



## 2010newbie

I broke that habit real quick. I slept in until 11:00 on Monday.


----------



## AirBratt

We sure can pick out Bravo Flight pretty quickly !!  
Still have that song stuck in my head.


----------



## Dou You

I definitely just heard it on the radio and laughed out loud...by myself haha.


----------



## Rogo

mathabos said:
			
		

> Hey Rogo,
> 
> My pay was a little short this month also. It was short by about $250 also. I would assume we
> paid R&Q while we were at St-Jean for those 2 weeks. Oh and don't forget all the lovely taxes
> the government sent our way.



We shouldn't of been charged R&Q and I especially should not of since I am already paying rent on my place in Ottawa.  I fear there is just something inputted incorrectly either on the CFRC's end or NDHQ. The other OCdts I spoke to got over 600 on their first cheque, even the ULO found it odd but the pay clerks said it would adjust. 

I will just pay my ULO and pay office a visit next week.


----------



## ekpiper

No joke about picking out Bravos!  It was a great time, and I can't wait to see everyone on BMOQ next summer!

And they're right about being glad you're getting pay...I've still got nothing.


----------



## Dou You

Hopefully everyone's pay situation is all worked out, or in the process of being fixed. I was just wondering when we get our official military ID card and ID tags? 

And also with regards to different types of dress, I just wanted to clear up something. As of right now most of us only have our combats; are the other forms of dress mailed to us, or did I misunderstand this along the way somewhere?


----------



## SkyHeff

Not sure if it's changed this year, but I only had my combats until I went to BMOQ this summer. Some guys at my home unit went in and got their DEU's (the dress uniform) from supply.


----------



## CEEBEE501

^This guy folds good t-shits^  ;D

But yes it would be a smart idea to have them when you arrive but get them fitted close to BMOQ as you change size alot in 9 months, also bring every thing you where given and is on the list for CFLRS no matter how absurd it sounds.


----------



## SkyHeff

What can I say, my months of working in a clothing store really paid off when it came to folding all my, and ^^ others ^^, clothes for inspections.

And do make sure you bring everything. One of the things they like to promote there is everyone being the same when it comes to kit... and since not everyone brought certain items they were previously issued, we had to suffer.


----------



## Dou You

You didn't have to "suffer" though, it was just "motivation" right?


----------



## 2010newbie

Dou You said:
			
		

> Hopefully everyone's pay situation is all worked out, or in the process of being fixed. I was just wondering when we get our official military ID card and ID tags?
> 
> And also with regards to different types of dress, I just wanted to clear up something. As of right now most of us only have our combats; are the other forms of dress mailed to us, or did I misunderstand this along the way somewhere?



I asked Supply at ASU Toronto re DEU's and ID tags. They said that they do not know anything about the DEU's and possibly RMC measured us for them to be sent to our home units, but not likely. As for the tags, the gentleman said we need to discuss with our ULO. He also said that original issue for name tags is three, shoulder flags is 2, and slip-ons is 2. If you did not receive that then ask at Supply for the remainder.

In reading the Subsidized Education Management handout we received, it states that DEU's will be issued at BMOQ and will only be issued earlier in exceptional cases. This differed somewhat from what we heard at RMC, but I'm assuming they thought we were RMC and not Civvy U.


----------



## Dou You

To confirm, I just contacted my ULO and was told to disregard what I was told at RMC. DEU's are issued at BMOQ, and for Remembrance Day(which we were told to have our DEU's by) we just wear civilian attire. This is just for ASU London but I assume most of the other support units and bases will be the same.


----------



## qwjqyx

Hello i am currently in grade 12, my average last year was 88, i have been in sea cadets for 5 years now. I play on my school basketball team and generaly very active. However, my work experience is not that great, i only worked for 4 month at Wendys before I had to go to summer camp at HMCS Acadia.

My questions are: 
1)for the ROTP form, it asks for an explanation why I chose my first insitution which is a Civilian university.Any ideas on what should i write?

2)I am also an immergrant from China, I moved here about 5 years ago. My dad and that side of the family is still in China. Any ideas on how long it would take for them to background check? Im only 17 thou, is it really nesscary to background check?

3)if i handed in my application before october, when would they call me for an interview?

4)what are my chances of getting accepted and is there anything i can do right now to improve my chances?

5)What are some jobs i can find in the forces if i take Bsc in university. (life science, psychology, biochemistry...ect.)

thank you all so much for answering my questions.
and if you can please send me a private message (here) because i have alots of other little questions to ask.

Again, thank you all


----------



## Dou You

1) Exactly what it says, you must have some idea of why you want to go to the University you chose.

2) Time varies for everyone, SEARCH on here and you'll find examples. And yes, a Background Check is necessary. 

3) Again, time varies for everyone. SEARCH on here. For me it was about a month and a half I believe.

4) Your chances are as good as anyone applying. Volunteer, play sports, gain leadership experiences, etc to help your application. Oh and SEARCH on here for other ideas.

5) SEARCH on here and the Forces website.

Really this should have been posted in the ROTP 2011-2012 thread. Furthermore, this shouldn't have been posted at all as you could have found that most of your questions have been answered already if you had used the extremely valuable Search function at the top. So before your next post on here please search this website and the Forces website for information...trust me there's tons, and you will most likely find your answer.


----------



## Rogo

As stated it should of been posted on the 2011-2012 thread or not posted at all.  Use the search function people ask their chances of getting accepted atleast once every two days and no one can really tell them since there is no magical acceptance odds generator.    Yes if you have a criminal record it may hurt your chance and if you did cadets you may have a better chance but that is speculation. 

Call a recruiting centre, meet a career counsellor, don't post it here. It's nice to see interest but posting here is not proper to get career advice. 

Refer to this website it should have all the information you need.

http://www.forces.ca/

Sorry for the Tone but a little over tired and better one of us new guys tell you than have George Wallace give you his spiel.


----------



## Cerulean_Sky

I'm at CFSU Ottawa too, and I received about normal first and second paychecks.

The only weird thing is that i started with 620 (first paycheck, advanced before orientation), then I was given 619, then my third one was 616. Not sure why it's decreasing by a few dollars each time. And has anyone received an actual pay statement? I don't particularly care, but I'm gonna need to know the breakdown of deductions for my taxes, at least.

Also no luck on Travel Claims yet. Apparently they're not a priority? It's been three weeks since I handed it in.


----------



## Rogo

I also got 616.88 and that was supposed to be adjusted for the around 400$ owed from the incorrect pay from August.  I guess I'm still owed the money because I got the normal pay(give or take a few bucks)


----------



## Loachman

Rogo said:
			
		

> Sorry for the Tone but a little over tired and better one of us new guys tell you than have George Wallace give you his spiel.



It's been three days and he hasn't banned you yet?

We'd better send somebody to check on him...


----------



## yoman

Cerulean_Sky said:
			
		

> I'm at CFSU Ottawa too, and I received about normal first and second paychecks.
> 
> The only weird thing is that i started with 620 (first paycheck, advanced before orientation), then I was given 619, then my third one was 616. Not sure why it's decreasing by a few dollars each time. And has anyone received an actual pay statement? I don't particularly care, but I'm gonna need to know the breakdown of deductions for my taxes, at least.
> 
> Also no luck on Travel Claims yet. Apparently they're not a priority? It's been three weeks since I handed it in.



You won't receive a pay statement unless you set it up on EMAA. The easiest way to do this is to go to the orderly room in Ottawa and ask them to set it up for you if you don't have a DWAN account. Normally they are sent to an email address designated by you. The breakdown in deductions are listed on your pay stub and you will receive a T4 for your income taxes.

Your pay will fluctuate a bit pay to pay so don't concern yourself about that.

As for your travel claims, be patient. I usually end up waiting a few months before I get mine...


----------



## Rogo

Loachman said:
			
		

> It's been three days and he hasn't banned you yet?
> 
> We'd better send somebody to check on him...




haha good one... Atleast I hope that was supposed to be funny.   Ok now I'm concerned. (retreats into dark corner)  :-\


----------



## George Wallace

Yes.  You should.  I know where you live.     >


----------



## Cerulean_Sky

yoman said:
			
		

> You won't receive a pay statement unless you set it up on EMAA. The easiest way to do this is to go to the orderly room in Ottawa and ask them to set it up for you if you don't have a DWAN account. Normally they are sent to an email address designated by you. The breakdown in deductions are listed on your pay stub and you will receive a T4 for your income taxes.
> 
> Your pay will fluctuate a bit pay to pay so don't concern yourself about that.
> 
> As for your travel claims, be patient. I usually end up waiting a few months before I get mine...




Bah, I knew it was too good to be true when she said 5 to 10 business days.

Thanks for all the other info.


----------



## 2010newbie

I was paid for my Recruit Camp travel claims within 10 days of submitting the forms to ASU (T).


----------



## Rogo

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Yes.  You should.  I know where you live.     >



Oh my, I guess I better start running. :-[


----------



## Dou You

Rogo said:
			
		

> I also got 616.88 and that was supposed to be adjusted for the around 400$ owed from the incorrect pay from August.  I guess I'm still owed the money because I got the normal pay(give or take a few bucks)



Hmmmm, I received 642.74. I'm not sure why my pay would be higher than yours as I am pretty sure PLD in London is 0. I've contacted my ULO to see if they can set me up with EMAA so that I will receive my pay statements via email (like yoman suggested in his post), so I guess I'll have to wait until next pay period to figure it all out.


----------



## Rogo

I know in Ottawa we are not entitled to PLD anymore either, it is quite bizarre this pay situation.    I like money.


----------



## 2010newbie

Dou You said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, I received 642.74. I'm not sure why my pay would be higher than yours as I am pretty sure PLD in London is 0. I've contacted my ULO to see if they can set me up with EMAA so that I will receive my pay statements via email (like yoman suggested in his post), so I guess I'll have to wait until next pay period to figure it all out.



I signed up in ASU (T) on EMAAand it took about 2 mins. There is an option to have your prior pay stubs emailed to you, as well as your future ones sent to a non-cf email address. Having the physical pay stubs answered all of my questions.......


----------



## MMChai

EMMA and I have a love hate relationship, but the options it gives you are nice. (Being I like to check my MPRR from time to time because for some odd reason it likes to change every now and again for no reason) As far as the pay goes im just happy when it pops into my bank account. As long as it looks around the right amount it works for me. Back when I was a reservist there was much more then one pay mistake then you have to wait another two weeks because advances just messed everything up. On the claim note I can't think of a time other then the University advance where I got funds expediently, be patient because it is coming. Though some money hick-ups they always seem to make things right (goes for both sides of the fence sometimes you owe them money  : ) At the end of the day if you go to RMC or Civ U we get paid to sit down in class and learn, quite the opportunity compared to the majority of my fellow students at the university I attend. Good luck all in your studies !


----------



## nairna

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to congratulate everyone that made the selection and are on their way to being officers in the Canadian Forces. I also have a quick question for you all if you don't mind. 

What was on your applications in terms of marks, (especially any current university students) extra curiculars, volunteering... I'm sure you get what I'm asking for lol. The anxiety is growing and with that doubt. I know I can not compare and base other applications to mine but as I'm sure you will agree it will give me a general view of what the competitive applicants had on their applications last year.

Thanks guys,


----------



## Dou You

nairna said:
			
		

> What was on your applications in terms of marks, (especially any current university students) extra curiculars, volunteering... I'm sure you get what I'm asking for lol. The anxiety is growing and with that doubt. I know I can not compare and base other applications to mine but as I'm sure you will agree it will give me a general view of what the competitive applicants had on their applications last year.



I had a mid 70's average after two years of University, a lot of sports (Captained most), and volunteered anywhere I thought I'd enjoy. Honestly, there is no magical extra-curricular activity or place to volunteer that makes you become automatically accepted. Work hard at school, volunteer at places you'll enjoy, and play some sports. All of these things contribute to your overall leadership qualities and in the end that's what the Forces wants to see in ROTP applicants. Just apply yourself fully into everything you do and good results will come.


----------



## nairna

Thanks Dou You. I'm just trying to get a general feel for what accepted candidates had going into their applications. I am not comparing nor thinking their is a "special" activity in which I can better my application. I guess all I am really trying to do is build more confidence in myself and my application by seeing the similarities between those accepted and mine. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Dou You

I know exactly what you're going through as I went through this all last year, and it is rough as your finding out  :nod:. But yeah, my main advice to you is do things you love when finding extra-curriculars and volunteering to do. It makes it a lot easier to feel confident when you put it on your ROTP application (I don't really know why, but it did for me lol). My 2 cents. Good luck!


----------



## pudd13

That's good advice; volunteering for things you enjoy makes a big difference. I mean any volunteering is good, but if you are handing out soup at the soup kitchen purely to get volunteer hours, you might find it difficult to be able to reflect upon that in your interview or on your application. If you volunteer for things you really enjoy, that enthusiasm will show in the interview and on the application, and you will likely take more a leadership position in that volunteering role (which is gold!). A few years ago I started volunteering with the Civil Air Search and Rescue Association because of my love for aviation, and because I wanted to start getting introduced into the aviation world. However, I soon started to really enjoy the SAR end of things too, not just the flying, and now I also volunteer for Ground and Inland Water SAR, and I feel I can reflect upon those experiences a lot better than, say, the hockey tournaments where I used to volunteer to be a scorekeeper or something.


----------



## Dou You

I was with CASARA for the last couple years as well. I loved flying, loved the teamwork, loved helping people, so I loved doing it. Also, no matter what position you are in the search, you will take on a leadership role sometime throughout it so it is easy to pull out leadership experiences for your application/interview like pudd said. So for anyone going aircrew, CASARA is definitely something that is fun and looks really good on the ROTP application so I'd recommend looking into it.


----------



## Dou You

So, who is pumped for BMOQ?! 

Sorry, I had to ask.

...but, on second thought...did I really need to?   ;D


----------



## wannabe SF member

Meh, I'll start by getting through the next three weeks of inspections and duty weekends  and Westpoint and Annapolis weekends and the exams and the workup fortnight and all tha jazz before I start getting excited about getting jacked up for 11 weeks at the mega.


----------



## Good2Golf

Inky said:
			
		

> Meh, I'll start by getting through the next three weeks of inspections and duty weekends  and Westpoint and Annapolis weekends and the exams and the workup fortnight and all tha jazz before I start getting excited about *getting jacked up for 11 weeks at the mega.*




...don't forget the "not allowed to use an elevator in a 15-story building" part.


----------



## wannabe SF member

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> ...don't forget the "not allowed to use an elevator in a 15-story building" part.



That might be a good thing, I'm starting to get a bit too cosy with the elevator in the Stone Frigate.


----------



## Dou You

Inky said:
			
		

> Meh, I'll start by getting through the next three weeks of inspections and duty weekends  and Westpoint and Annapolis weekends and the exams and the workup fortnight and all tha jazz before I start getting excited about getting jacked up for 11 weeks at the mega.



Fair enough, I guess I should have directed that question to the Civi-U types...most of us have been waiting patiently throughout the schoolyear and can't wait to get jacked up for 15 weeks at the Mega.


----------



## 2010newbie

You're right, I can't wait either! A few of us we're out this week talking about it......


----------



## Rogo

Dou You said:
			
		

> Fair enough, I guess I should have directed that question to the Civi-U types...most of us have been waiting patiently throughout the schoolyear and can't wait to get jacked up for 15 weeks at the Mega.




Thanks Dou You, now all the RMC kids will think that all of us sit on our asses, drink beer, watch tv, and complain about how cold the weather is...it's so false. We also attend school


----------



## wannabe SF member

The funny part is that your average RMC cadet will spend a sizeable portion of his time doing all the things you mentioned. This ain't exactly a college of Übermensch you know.  8)


----------



## Rogo

I don't know....in fact I don't even know what that word is or means.   Übermensch?


----------



## wannabe SF member

Super man in german, not the superhero, but the nietzschean concept. In any case, I'm simply telling you not to come expecting to be outperformed by RMC students (you won't be in the same platoon anyway), if you've been training properly, you should do just fine.


----------



## Dou You

Wait, what?! You mean drinking beer and watching tv isn't part of BMOQ?! Damn, I've been training for the wrong things this whole time... ;D


----------



## Rogo

Hey you never know, they might just through in some Flip cup during morning PT. Better train for that possibility.


----------



## Dou You

Don't forget about Beer Pong either. I'm heavily trained in both of those "Physical Activities" so I'm thinking morning PT will be a breeze...

I'm just wondering if it will be standard to have a stack of red beer cups on everyone's desk?...


----------



## Rogo

yes and they'll expect the cups to be perfectly washed out and stacked in a single stack on the right hand corner of the desk. And don't forget to dust around those cups for inspection


----------

